# lets Just Hope These Two C.unts Dont Survive



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/police-respond-to--serious-incident--after-reports-of-assault-in-woolwich--south-london-150210708.html#ZnvIpUB


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

News stories dont normally bother me but for some reason this has really gotten to me :/


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thats made me feel very sick. WTF goes through these peoples minds. Trully horrific. RIP and thoughts to this poor innocents friends and loved ones.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

im not going to read it


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

The two guys after were filming it and saying "Allah akbar".


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Completely crazy,genuinely hard to believe that people think hacking someone to death in the street in front of a school is in the name of 'religion'.Sickening.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Must hold my tongue must hold my tongue. Hate hearing about stuff like this. It says they were black men but were they black or Muslim? Can't see a black person doing this and shouting all boll0x about Allan or whoever it is they worship.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

cub said:


> The two guys after were filming it and saying "Allah akbar".


So.......if we put two and two together, and the victim was a soldier.............


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> Must hold my tongue must hold my tongue. Hate hearing about stuff like this. It says they were black men but were they black or Muslim? Can't see a black person doing this and shouting all boll0x about Allan or whoever it is they worship.


You can be black and Muslim...


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

essexboy said:


> So.......if we put two and two together, and the victim was a soldier.............


The dead guy was wearing a "Help for Heroes" t-shirt.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

It just on 6 oclock news.Its being classed as a terrorist attack.The victim was a serving soldier.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> Must hold my tongue must hold my tongue. Hate hearing about stuff like this. It says they were black men but were they black or Muslim? Can't see a black person doing this and shouting all boll0x about Allan or whoever it is they worship.


You can be a black Muslim you know lol

No idea about the motive etc but so wrong. Horrible for the family to know their belonging went out like that. The people who saw it will no doubt suffer as well. If anyone has played the game mafia 2 they would have seen a similar sort of scene,I thought that was pretty bad and it was on a game!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

This is going to sound really harsh, but I couldn't give a sh1t if he was a serving soldier, or was wearing a help for heroes tshirt. It doesn't make it any more of a crime, it just makes it more outrageous, and more sensationalist hence why the media is including those details. If this had happened to any civilian it would still be disgusting and wrong.

I cant imagine what the family are going through right now, to them he's just their son, brother, cousin, nephew etc. Completely backwards that such a job, that should earn him infinite respect, has made him a target.

That being said, I agree, if those cvnts survive I hope to god they find a nice quiet room somewhere and shoot themselves in the face.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> Can't see a black person doing this and shouting all boll0x about Allan or whoever it is they worship.


 :lol:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> This is going to sound really harsh, but I couldn't give a sh1t if he was a serving soldier, or was wearing a help for heroes tshirt. It doesn't make it any more of a crime, it just makes it more outrageous, and more sensationalist hence why the media is including those details. If this had happened to any civilian it would still be disgusting and wrong.
> 
> I cant imagine what the family are going through right now, to them he's just their son, brother, cousin, nephew etc. Completely backwards that such a job, that should earn him infinite respect, has made him a target.
> 
> That being said, I agree, if those cvnts survive I hope to god they find a nice quiet room somewhere and shoot themselves in the face.


It's not harsh. The crime is the bad thing here,I don't think it would be any better if he had a different job


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> Must hold my tongue must hold my tongue. Hate hearing about stuff like this. It says they were black men but were they black or Muslim? Can't see a black person doing this and shouting all boll0x about Allan or whoever it is they worship.


:no:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> This is going to sound really harsh, but I couldn't give a sh1t if he was a serving soldier, or was wearing a help for heroes tshirt. It doesn't make it any more of a crime, it just makes it more outrageous, and more sensationalist hence why the media is including those details. If this had happened to any civilian it would still be disgusting and wrong.
> 
> I cant imagine what the family are going through right now, to them he's just their son, brother, cousin, nephew etc. Completely backwards that such a job, that should earn him infinite respect, has made him a target.
> 
> That being said, I agree, if those cvnts survive I hope to god they find a nice quiet room somewhere and shoot themselves in the face.


I agree.We were just trying to find the motive.Now its obvious.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2013)

Horrific! Hope they die slowly and painfully!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

beefdinner said:



> Can't see a black person doing this and shouting all boll0x about Allan or whoever it is they worship.


Lets ask ackee, hes our resident 'black' expert. Have you ever heard of this? I mean its one thing to beat us white folk at every sport known to man (except snooker) but its taking the p1ss if your not even gonna be Christian about it.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

****ing disgusting


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

essexboy said:


> I agree.We were just trying to find the motive.Now its obvious.


Fvckers like that don't deserve to have a 'motive'. Hiding behind 'I was doing it in the name of religion' or 'God told me to do it'.

Fvck off, you're a sick individual, you did it because your life is sh1t, and you want to ruin someone else's.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Scum


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

That's just horrific! What on earth goes through these people's minds?

The witnesses will be traumatised. I hope there weren't any children present.

RIP


----------



## hggcraig (Feb 6, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> Must hold my tongue must hold my tongue. Hate hearing about stuff like this. It says they were black men but were they black or Muslim? Can't see a black person doing this and shouting all boll0x about Allan or whoever it is they worship.


There's plenty of black Muslims. For example Malcolm X, Eve, Ghostface killah, Busta Rythmes, Muhammad Ali and Iman.

Some of them Nation of Islam look like serious blokes too.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

*fuc.king scum, fuc.king hope they burn in hell or wherever these fuc.ers are meant to go*


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Lets ask ackee, hes our resident 'black' expert. Have you ever heard of this? I mean its one thing to beat us white folk at every sport known to man (except snooker) but its taking the p1ss if your not even gonna be Christian about it.


These two guys clearly aint black anymore they've lost their blackness so to speak..I can speak for and on behalf of black folk and say we have disowned them..we'll let some other race claim them


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> These two guys clearly aint black anymore they've lost their blackness so to speak..I can speak for and on behalf of black folk and say we have disowned them..we'll let some other race claim them


Let the Koreans have them, nobody likes them mad fvckers.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Fvck political correctness, they are fvckin radicalised Muslim cvnts, it's about time this country stopped pandering to the needs and wishes of these fvckers, and started to take a stand

If you don't like Britain or what the people that protect us stand up for then fvckin do one back to a proper Muslim run country and live like the pigs you are!

May they burn in hell for eternity


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Terrible terrible deed carried out by absolute scum.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

they decapitated him?? ffs

if they were black and muslims, they couldve been somalians aswell


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> These two guys clearly aint black anymore they've lost their blackness so to speak..I can speak for and on behalf of black folk and say we have disowned them..we'll let some other race claim them


Mate whats the word in the black community ? Any more info on this as not much being said in the news

Sick though, the people are ****ed in the head to think it can be right to do that


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Fvck political correctness, they are fvckin radicalised Muslim cvnts, it's about time this country stopped pandering to the needs and wishes of these fvckers, and started to take a stand
> 
> If you don't like Britain or what the people that protect us stand up for then fvckin do one back to a proper Muslim run country and live like the pigs you are!
> 
> May they burn in hell for eternity


Fvcking hell mate, no need to sit on the fence on this.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

how the f*ck can it be called terrorism, people get murderd every single day and you never hear that it was terrorism or what religion they were, tbh it doesnt matter if he was a soldier or not either way its wrong and a disgusting thing to do but to call it terrorism is just stupid


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> Must hold my tongue must hold my tongue. Hate hearing about stuff like this. It says they were black men but were they black or Muslim? Can't see a black person doing this and shouting all boll0x about Allan or whoever it is they worship.


Theres loads of black muslims the same as there is loads of white muslims, colour doesnt determine what religion you are


----------



## Ceek (May 5, 2013)

If they muslim, they want death so i wouldn't wish that on them... Probably an extremely long life locked away in a hole in the ground with a drain pipe to pi$$ and sh!t in, fed pork sandwiches, and the only day light they get is when they're brought to the surface to be beaten to a pulp by the public. Put back in hole, given medical attention so they're strong enough to survive the next beating and then repeat until they grow old.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> how the f*ck can it be called terrorism, people get murderd every single day and you never hear that it was terrorism or what religion they were, tbh it doesnt matter if he was a soldier or not either way its wrong and a disgusting thing to do but to call it terrorism is just stupid


Terrorism = The use of violence and intimidation in the pursuit of political aims.

Violence Check. Intimidation, certainly. Pursuit of political aims? Allah Akbar = god is greater. I'd say so.


----------



## trololoDROL (Jan 27, 2013)

im laughing at the fact that sky news are treating it as a terrorist attack and not a murder. if it was two white/black or any other race would it really be considered a terrorist attack? just some food for thought but i do hope whoever is behind this gets punished.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Terrorism = The use of violence and intimidation in the pursuit of political aims.
> 
> Violence Check. Intimidation, certainly. Pursuit of political aims? Allah Akbar = god is greater. I'd say so.


How can anyone know what religion they were or what they were chanting when no eyewitness has said anything along those lines according to the BBC Live Text

"Senior Whitehall sources have told the BBC that the Woolwich attackers are thought to have tried to film their attack whilst shouting "Allahu Akbar"

Wheres this statement from the whitehall sources confirming this :confused1:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Fvcking hell mate, no need to sit on the fence on this.


Fvckin hate all this sh!t

And the fact they have been shot and are being treated for their injuries is a total joke!

I can only hope and pray they are keeping them alive in order to dish out some kind of unimaginal torture, as this is no more than they deserve

As you can probably tell I have very strong feelings on this subject


----------



## goodison1972 (Mar 18, 2012)

bad times we live in...


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

trololoDROL said:


> im laughing at the fact that sky news are treating it as a terrorist attack and not a murder. if it was two white/black or any other race would it really be considered a terrorist attack? just some food for thought but i do hope whoever is behind this gets punished.


Perhaps if you check what terrorism is you wouldnt find it so amusing.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Fvcking hell mate, no need to sit on the fence on this.


I have to agree with craigyboy on that


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Fvck political correctness, they are fvckin radicalised Muslim cvnts, it's about time this country stopped pandering to the needs and wishes of these fvckers, and started to take a stand
> 
> If you don't like Britain or what the people that protect us stand up for then fvckin do one back to a proper Muslim run country and live like the pigs you are!
> 
> May they burn in hell for eternity


lets make this clear

muslims as any other religion do not agree with murder and is contrary to what they believe in and any christian/muslim/jew or whatever religion who kills is not following their religion

so religion is irrelevant unless they are a practicing


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Fvcking hell mate, no need to sit on the fence on this.


I have to agree with craigyboy on that


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

zak007 said:


> lets make this clear
> 
> muslims as any other religion do not agree with murder and is contrary to what they believe in and any christian/muslim/jew or whatever religion who kills is not following their religion
> 
> so religion is irrelevant unless they are a practicing


Sorry mate, but that excuse is getting a bit weak now.Every time this happens, someone tells me That Islam doesnt agree with murder.Yet everyday somewhere in the world someone gets blown up, or otherwise kiillws in the name of Islam.

I wonder how long it will be before the Muslim community speak out against this atrocity? Me I aint holding my breath.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Perhaps if you check what terrorism is you wouldnt find it so amusing.


Shouting 'god is great' if they did say that, how is that 'pursuit of political aims'..this is 2 lunatics murdering someone, its disgusting whether the guy was a soldier or not, not sure you can say its a terrorist attack


----------



## trololoDROL (Jan 27, 2013)

essexboy said:


> Perhaps if you check what terrorism is you wouldnt find it so amusing.


hahahahaha okay mate. similar incidents happened over the 90's linked with the IRA. yet they were treated as murders. dont tell me we live in a world that doesn't contradict itself.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

****ing scum


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

zak007 said:


> lets make this clear
> 
> *muslims as any other religion do not agree with murder and is contrary to what they believe in *and any christian/muslim/jew or whatever religion who kills is not following their religion
> 
> so religion is irrelevant unless they are a practicing


So we keep being told. Unfortunately the reality appears to be somewhat different. Or perhaps some members of the Islamic religion didn't get the memo.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

zak007 said:


> lets make this clear
> 
> muslims as any other religion do not agree with murder and is contrary to what they believe in and any christian/muslim/jew or whatever religion who kills is not following their religion
> 
> so religion is irrelevant unless they are a practicing


Lets be crystal clear in what I said "RADICALISED MUSLIMS"

Personally I don't give a fvck everybody knows what is going on and I stated "IF YOU DON'T LIKE OUR COUNTRY, AND IT'S PEOPLE, BELIEFS, LIFESTYLE THEN GET FVCKIN OUT"

How many of these self styled fanatics would last five days in Afghanistan, or Pakistan in areas where sharia law rules?

Answer not a fvcking one


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

trololoDROL said:


> hahahahaha okay mate. similar incidents happened over the 90's linked with the IRA. yet they were treated as murders. dont tell me we live in a world that doesn't contradict itself.


yeah its called terrorist murders...........


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Just showed them on the news - look North African to me.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Lets be crystal clear in what I said "RADICALISED MUSLIMS"
> 
> Personally I don't give a fvck everybody knows what is going on and I stated *"IF YOU DON'T LIKE OUR COUNTRY*, AND IT'S PEOPLE, BELIEFS, LIFESTYLE THEN GET FVCKIN OUT"
> 
> ...


What if they're born here, why would they go to Afghanistan or Pakistan :confused1:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Craigyboy said:


> Lets be crystal clear in what I said "RADICALISED MUSLIMS"
> 
> Personally I don't give a fvck everybody knows what is going on and I stated "IF YOU DON'T LIKE OUR COUNTRY, AND IT'S PEOPLE, BELIEFS, LIFESTYLE THEN GET FVCKIN OUT"
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

hope the murderers get what they deserve.

heart goes out to the victims family.

Some peoples intelligence in this thread is really unbelievable.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Shouting 'god is great' if they did say that, how is that 'pursuit of political aims'..this is 2 lunatics murdering someone, its disgusting whether the guy was a soldier or not, not sure you can say its a terrorist attack


Perhaps this countrys involvement in Afghanistan? Just a long shot.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> What if they're born here, why would they go to Afghanistan or Pakistan :confused1:


Doesn't matter wether its British, white, black, asian, somalian whatever if you don't like it then go somewhere else. Don't complain about how unhappy your are and yet stay here to rip the benefit system apart.


----------



## trololoDROL (Jan 27, 2013)

essexboy said:


> yeah its called terrorist murders...........


yeah, because "terrorist murders" does spring to mind when i think of phrases popularized by the media (extremists, jihad, occupy etc.) :whistling:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

achilles88 said:


> hope the murderers get what they deserve.
> 
> heart goes out to the victims family.
> 
> Some peoples intelligence in this thread is really unbelievable.


Care to enlighten us then, as were a bunch of thickies...............


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> What if they're born here, why would they go to Afghanistan or Pakistan :confused1:


They're born here but obviously their allegiances lay elsewhere.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> What if they're born here, why would they go to Afghanistan or Pakistan :confused1:


lock them up for life. If they hate the country so bad I dont see why we should risk letting them free they dont deserve to be here.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Perhaps this countrys involvement in Afghanistan? Just a long shot.


Has it even been confirmed that the guy who was murderd was a soldier


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Has it even been confirmed that the guy who was murderd was a soldier


yes mate a serving soldier,,,


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Has it even been confirmed that the guy who was murderd was a soldier


I think so watching the news now , I'm truly shocked

R.i.p to the soldier


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> yes mate a serving soldier,,,


It says the MoD havnt confirmed he was a soldier on the BBC


----------



## deegan711 (Nov 8, 2011)

Religion is ruining this country and many other countrys feel so sorry for the guy and his family


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Raging. Sickening.

Hopefully this will give the government a kick up the ar?e to grow a backbone!

**** ALLAH.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

trololoDROL said:


> yeah, because "terrorist murders" does spring to mind when i think of phrases popularized by the media (extremists, jihad, occupy etc.) :whistling:


sounds to me you are agreeing with what's gone on.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

kingdale said:


> lock them up for life. If they hate the country so bad I dont see why we should risk letting them free they dont deserve to be here.


Who you talking about mate? These two guys brutally murderd someone, sh!t like this happens weekly i dont see how it means they hate the country?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Seems the usual racism and illogical argument rears it's ugly head thanks to media spin.

Terrible crime carried out by two clearly unstable individuals.

But I really do wish people were able to see the bigger picture and not spout the usual anti-Islam rhetoric, and could form an opinion based on wider knowledge rather than media spin.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Has it even been confirmed that the guy who was murderd was a soldier


A Man wearing help for heroes shirt, was butchered by two non caucasian men OUTSIDE the army barracks in Woolwich.The two men, were chanting ali acbah (sp) and were not attempting to leave the scene, but were goading others to film them.Now I aint Sherlock Fuc.kin Holmes.............


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Who you talking about mate? These two guys brutally murderd someone, sh!t like this happens weekly i dont see how it means they hate the country?


There are people that preech hate and burn our flags etc and are a major risk to other people. Other countries wouldnt put up with it so I dont understand why we do. Will have to wait till it all comes out but guy is a military t shirt and apparently the religious chanting sounding to me like this isnt just an average murder.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

if this was about religion, every practicing muslim would be preaching the hate and killing folk

the guys that join ranks with any terrorist organization are usually just dipsh!ts who buy into the ramblings of another dipsh!t. they dont represent a majority


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

gav76 said:


> you can hear them shouting it


But so what?

What they did was not a Muslim act. It was the act of a crazy pair of guys. The religion of Islam (and no other major religions) condone such actions.

To blame Islam is just stupid.

Edit: and to those saying they should 'get out of our country'...have you heard one of the offenders talking on camera? He sounds London born and bred, so I'd wager he's British. May be wrong though...


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> if this was about religion, every practicing muslim would be preaching the hate and killing folk
> 
> the guys that join ranks with any terrorist organization are usually just dipsh!ts who buy into the ramblings of another dipsh!t. they dont represent a majority


Nobody is saying they are representing the majority so I am not sure what your point is.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

"A polictically motivated Religious attack" The Goverments words, as of 7pm news................


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> But so what?
> 
> What they did was not a Muslim act. It was the act of a crazy pair of guys. The religion of Islam (and no other major religions) condone such actions.
> 
> To blame Islam is just stupid.


Religious chanting not religious motivated attack? The thing is this sort of this and other terrorist attacks are happening more and more all from the same religions so how can people keep saying it is nothing to do with religion. Fair enough it is not the majority but it is something to do with religion.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

At the end of the day a human being has been hacked to death in a public street in front of a school.Do we really need a debate?

I agree with CraigyBoy in a lot of his posts in this thread.But I also believe that you can't tar every Muslim with the same brush and the vast majority of them will be as disgusted as anyone of any other religion!

And for the record I'm ex-forces and been to Afghanistan twice.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Really wish I hadn't see the video of the guy with his hands covered in blood.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> .But I also believe that you can't tar every Muslim with the same brush and the vast majority of them will be as disgusted as anyone of any other religion!


Not one person has said that though so why do people keep mentioning it, nobody is saying all of them are the same or that it is the majority. So why do people keep brining it up as an argument against?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

essexboy said:


> "A polictically motivated Religious attack" The Goverments words, as of 7pm news................


It's called Governmental propaganda. Used throughout history at times of war, such as the Government's involvement in operations in Islamic States.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> It's called Governmental propaganda. Used throughout history at times of war, such as the Government's involvement in operations in Islamic States.


I agree with your statement. Fk the government.

Fk religion even more


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

kingdale said:


> Not one person has said that though so why do people keep mentioning it, nobody is saying all of them are the same or that it is the majority. So why do people keep brining it up as an argument against?


i think they did mate, if you read a couple of pages back


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Religious chanting not religious motivated attack? The thing is this sort of this and other terrorist attacks are happening more and more all from the same religions so how can people keep saying it is nothing to do with religion. Fair enough it is not the majority but it is something to do with religion.


But it's really not. It has nothing to do with the religion.

These two guys may say it is, and that their motivation to do so was religious. But I'd like to know where in the religious texts actions like that are encouraged or even condoned by Islam.

It's like me saying I was going to kill someone in the name of Kingdale from UKM. Just because I say it's in your name, it doesn't make it so.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

kingdale said:


> *Not one person has said that though* so why do people keep mentioning it, nobody is saying all of them are the same or that it is the majority. So why do people keep brining it up as an argument against?


I didn't say they had,does someone have to say it for me to voice my opinion lol?I was making a valid point.You on tren?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

achilles88 said:


> i think they did mate, if you read a couple of pages back


quote where they have said it is all of them.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> It's called Governmental propaganda. Used throughout history at times of war, such as the Government's involvement in operations in Islamic States.


So what would YOU call it? Sounds pretty accurate to me.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

One of the men behind the attack in Woolwich, south east London, was filmed wielding a bloodied meat cleaver and saying, "We swear by almighty Allah we will never stop fighting you", in footage shown on ITV News tonight.

Interesting comment if true. Very glad they killed both mentals out right.

Starting to think George Bush was right, after all it seems like a cultural war. Bush spent a good deal of time blanket bombing the **** out of Iraq for so many years to kill all of these backward thinking lunatics.

Think how many more of these bad apples would be roaming about, probably have got themselves over here on state welfare whilst planning their attacks if it wasn't for him and Blair (and I hate the Labour party)


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

gav76 said:


> oh well he probably cut his own fvcking head off then just to start a race war eh


This makes no sense as far as I can see mate.

I appreciate people are particularly upset by something like this. It's horrible. But it also means emotions are running high, and it's never good to make a decision when you're angry/upset as that's when illogical decisions are made.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> I didn't say they had,does someone have to say it for me to voice my opinion lol?I was making a valid point.You on tren?


nope I am calm and it is an open forum so I can discuss your opinion, if you dont like it dont post your opinion.


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

Shocking How a british soldier can get Slaughtered like that in his own country, now their treating the muslims in hospital? ukkin ell yuh! they deserve have a shotgun to the head after a Muay Thai kick to face!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

L11 said:


> Really wish I hadn't see the video of the guy with his hands covered in blood.


Short clip but hard hitting


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

The itv have a video of 1 of the guys, says nothing about allah just spouts some sh!t about eye for an eye, i suspect he is african and it was a retaliation to the thing in Mali


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

Sad

This is not about islam and not terror attack , just 2 bad minded guys .


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

essexboy said:


> So what would YOU call it? Sounds pretty accurate to me.


Like I said above...show me where in the religious texts it says such actions are acceptable, and I'll agree with it being that.

Islam, Judaism, Christianity, Sikhism, Buddhism, Hindu...none of them condone such attacks.

I'd call it an attack by two crazy men who purport it to be in the name of a religion.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

And now the murderers are in hospital being treated by our doctors and nurses under our national health service.

WTF?? Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

kingdale said:


> nope I am calm and it is an open forum so I can discuss your opinion, if you dont like it dont post your opinion.


Yes an open forum,hence why I voiced my opinion on the matter,without reference to anyone elses yet you felt the need to pounce on it and saying 'Not one person has said that' despite me making no reference to anyone elses remarks?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> But it's really not. It has nothing to do with the religion.
> 
> These two guys may say it is, and that their motivation to do so was religious. But I'd like to know where in the religious texts actions like that are encouraged or even condoned by Islam.
> 
> It's like me saying I was going to kill someone in the name of Kingdale from UKM. Just because I say it's in your name, it doesn't make it so.


My point is the country should be doing something about these extremists not the average joe religious people. Those guys that got pulled over in a car with plans to kill people in Birmingham I think it was, how long did they get? They will be free again, people like that should never get out ever again. There are people preeching hate over here and burning out flags and that hate the country and something should be done to stop these people.


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

kingdale said:


> quote where they have said it is all of them.





essexboy said:


> Sorry mate, but that excuse is getting a bit weak now.Every time this happens, someone tells me That Islam doesnt agree with murder.Yet everyday somewhere in the world someone gets blown up, or otherwise kiillws in the name of Islam.
> 
> I wonder how long it will be before the Muslim community speak out against this atrocity? Me I aint holding my breath.


I think it's quite clear what he's trying to insinuate


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> Yes an open forum,hence why I voiced my opinion on the matter,without reference to anyone elses yet you felt the need to pounce on it and saying 'Not one person has said that' despite me making no reference to anyone elses remarks?


I wont quote you again if you are going to cry about it.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

If these guys were north African and they've killed a soldier, reckons it's cos they are planning on sticking troops in Africa now as well?


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


> It's called Governmental propaganda. Used throughout history at times of war, such as the Government's involvement in operations in Islamic States.


Last I checked the government were pretty ****ing keen to ram Islam and multiculturalism down our throat, but now they are using their 'governmental propaganda' to darken Islam's name. I'm confused. :confused1:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

achilles88 said:


> I think it's quite clear what he's trying to insinuate


so nobody said it then, I was right.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Like I said above...show me where in the religious texts it says such actions are acceptable, and I'll agree with it being that.
> 
> Islam, Judaism, Christianity, Sikhism, Buddhism, Hindu...none of them condone such attacks.
> 
> I'd call it an attack by two crazy men who purport it to be in the name of a religion.


You really are grasping as straws here arent you? I agree these religions dont condon murder.Yet how many murders are happening in the names of these religions? Just because some old book says "dont kill" doesnt stop it from happening.Lets be Honest here. WE ALL KNOW why these two fanatics did this.Forget the smoke and mirrors, its all a touch pitiful.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> And now the murderers are in hospital being treated by our doctors and nurses under our national health service.
> 
> WTF?? Doesn't make any sense.


Your joking me ? I thought they were stone cold aka dead


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

kingdale said:


> I wont quote you again if you are going to cry about it.


How old are you?I didn't say anything about you quoting me.Happy to have a discussion with an intelligent individual,think that's where the problem is occurring......


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> If these guys were north African and they've killed a soldier, *reckons it's cos they are planning on sticking troops in Africa now as well*?


British troops have been in and around africa for years..not only on peace keeping missions but also training


----------



## NO1Champ (Feb 23, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> they decapitated him?? ffs
> 
> if they were black and muslims, they couldve been somalians aswell


The one talking did. I dont understand why this country lets these cVnts in, what do they bring apart from turning the country into a cesspitt.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DeskSitter said:


> Your joking me ? I thought they were stone cold aka dead


No mate. Only shot.

CIVIL WAR IS UPON US! It's not as far fetched at you think!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

essexboy said:


> You really are grasping as straws here arent you? I agree these religions dont condon murder.Yet how many murders are happening in the names of these religions? Just because some old book says "dont kill" doesnt stop it from happening.Lets be Honest here. WE ALL KNOW why these two fanatics did this.Forget the smoke and mirrors, its all a touch pitiful.


Well said

I'm out on this thread making me angry.

The hypocrisy is all religions is hilarious.

They can all go fk themselves


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

NO1Champ said:


> The one talking did. I dont understand why this country lets these cVnts in, what do they bring apart from turning the country into a cesspitt.


What if he and his parents where born here? Too much emotional talk on here man smh


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

essexboy said:


> WE ALL KNOW why these two fanatics did this.


I don't :confused1:

Please enlighten me.

P.s to all the people say I hope they die, how exactly is that going to help us understand why this happened and help prevent it in the future?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> No mate. Only shot.
> 
> CIVIL WAR IS UPON US! It's not as far fetched at you think!


 :lol:


----------



## holtt (May 16, 2013)

Whoevers to blame its upsetting that its happened, poor guy.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> What if they're born here, why would they go to Afghanistan or Pakistan :confused1:


Who said anything about where they were born?

They clearly don't fvcking belong in society do they? And they clearly don't want to abide by britains laws do they?

And if they're British born or Pakistani or afghans or Somalian or any other area of the planet where Islam is interpreted in such an archaic way it doesn't matter?

Bundle them all together so they can live like the animals they are

This kid had a family, he may even have had kids he has friends colleuges acquaintances who will all sadly miss him and be looking at a time in their lives where they can't comprehend what's happened and why has it happened all in the name of a god that doesn't exist!

Brainwashed mindless bigots that's what they are FVCKING SCUM sh!t on the bottom of my shoe has more intelligence


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> How old are you?I didn't say anything about you quoting me.Happy to have a discussion with an intelligent individual,think that's where the problem is occurring......


 :lol:


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Fvck political correctness, they are fvckin radicalised Muslim cvnts, it's about time this country stopped pandering to the needs and wishes of these fvckers, and started to take a stand
> 
> If you don't like Britain or what the people that protect us stand up for then fvckin do one back to a proper Muslim run country and live like the pigs you are!
> 
> May they burn in hell for eternity


^^^^^^^^this


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> :lol:


You may laugh mate but it's very possible.

If this was the other way round they would be rioting and burning London down lmao


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

kingdale said:


> :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> No mate. Only shot.
> 
> CIVIL WAR IS UPON US! It's not as far fetched at you think!


****ing hell, more of the countries money down the ****ter dealing with human filth

If this was America they would be shot to pieces, remains shovelled into a bin bag and then dumped/burned at landfill as is most appropriate.

Hope they die in hospital


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> You may laugh mate but it's very possible.
> 
> If this was the other way round they would be rioting and burning London down lmao


If what was the other way round? People die every day mate, its a horrific murder, no proof of what religion the guys were, no eye witness reports saying they heard chanting, david cameron didnt confirm the victim was a soldier neither have the MoD, i really dont understand how all of this has been blown out to be a terrorist attack


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

And all in the name of some cvnt who doesnt even exist, what p1sses me off is they come here for a better life and then try and drag the country down to there old standard of living. Great Britain? Pfffft my fvcking ****.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

DeskSitter said:


> ****ing hell, more of the countries money down the ****ter dealing with human filth
> 
> If this was America they would be shot to pieces, remains shovelled into a bin bag and then dumped/burned at landfill as is most appropriate.
> 
> Hope they die in hospital


If this was america they would have been getting treatment in american hospitals..remember boston? The grass aint greener on the other side


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

When I went to Egypt there was a rule book in the hotel room, one of the rules was not to have your boobs exposed in public, I respected that because that was their law.

I think a lot of people are getting a bit wound up because it always seems to be our country that bends over backwards to accommodate all these other religions and races. In a Christmas play my daughter was an octopus, what the f.uck has that got to do with Christmas. Not allowed to do the story of Mary and Joseph incase it "offends" people.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

There's a certain religion (one in particular) that people follow which has resulted time and time again in actions such as this.

It's popular now for people to blame all religions and say they are all the same but the truth is they most certainly are not.

Be-headings and terrorist attacks across the globe are common only to one.

(Posted on another forum and I couldn't agree more)


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

essexboy said:


> You really are grasping as straws here arent you? I agree these religions dont condon murder.Yet how many murders are happening in the names of these religions? *Just because some old book says "dont kill" doesnt stop it from happening*.Lets be Honest here. WE ALL KNOW why these two fanatics did this.Forget the smoke and mirrors, its all a touch pitiful.


I'm not sure if you're being serious or not. I obviously can't comment on your level of understanding of religions, but 'Some old book' is pretty much the essence of all religions.

Like I say, just because someone says something is a certain way, does that mean it is?

If I say that the sky is green, then does that mean the sky is green?

If I raped and pillaged and murdered and said it was in the name of essexboy, then does that mean it is?

Or if I made those statements, would I just be a loon?

Those guys were just two confused, crazy fvckers that committed a heinous crime.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

DeskSitter said:


> ****ing hell, more of the countries money down the ****ter dealing with human filth
> 
> *If this was America they would be shot to pieces, remains shovelled into a bin bag and then dumped/burned at landfill as is most appropriate. *
> 
> Hope they die in hospital


Or tipped off the side of an aircraft carrier in accordance with their 'religious burial beliefs' a la Bin Laden lol.

I don't hope they die in hospital.If they are part of a larger terrorist network then what use would that be to an investigation looking to eliminate the risk of further attacks?


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Just forced myself to read the News online. Am sickened Rip to the fallen.

Things will sadly now never be the same. This will cause reaction in England and the world. Just hope people see sense now.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

L11 said:


> I don't :confused1:
> 
> Please enlighten me.
> 
> P.s to all the people say I hope they die, how exactly is that going to help us understand why this happened and help prevent it in the future?


They were both Muslims who disagree with this countries involvement in Afghanistan.Despite being born educated and supported here, they have been brainwashed by a vile cancer, that deems that any acts of agression that is perpetrated, must be met with equal acts, irrespective of origin or nature.This will allow the virus to continue to spread and eventually overwhealm its host.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> If I raped and pillaged and murdered and said it was in the name of essexboy, then does that mean it is?
> 
> Those guys were just two confused, crazy fvckers that committed a heinous crime.


The first statement seems to be going over people's heads mate.

The second statement sums this incident up perfectly.

p.s this post was posted in the name of Denzel Washington.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

essexboy said:


> They were both Muslims who disagree with this countries involvement in Afghanistan.Despite being born educated and supported here, they have been brainwashed by a vile cancer, that deems that any acts of agression that is perpetrated, must be met with equal acts, irrespective of origin or nature.This will allow the virus to continue to spread and eventually overwhealm its host.


You're joking..?

PLEASE say you're joking.

Or have I missed the video where they mention something about afghanistan..?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

essexboy said:


> *They were both Muslims* who disagree with this countries involvement in Afghanistan.Despite being born educated and supported here, they have been brainwashed by a vile cancer, that deems that any acts of agression that is perpetrated, must be met with equal acts, irrespective of origin or nature.This will allow the virus to continue to spread and eventually overwhealm its host.


I havnt seen a single statement or a video to backup majority of the claims in this thread, lets make it clear though its a horrific and disgusting attack regardless of what religion they were, i just hate the way the media spins stuff with no proof


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> If what was the other way round? People die every day mate, its a horrific murder, no proof of what religion the guys were, no eye witness reports saying they heard chanting, david cameron didnt confirm the victim was a soldier neither have the MoD, i really dont understand how all of this has been blown out to be a terrorist attack


If police shot a black man in London like last time there would be an uproar.

This was a racist attack.

http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22630303


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

L11 said:


> You're joking..?
> 
> PLEASE say you're joking.
> 
> Or have I missed the video where they mention something about afghanistan..?


There isnt one mate pmsl, just a video of a black dude with a london accent holding a knife talking about eye for an eye


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> If police shot a black man in London like last time there would be an uproar.
> 
> This was a racist attack.
> 
> http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22630303


Thanks for that link mate, kind of proves what im saying, no proof about what religion they were, where has all this allah chanting come from?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I'm not sure if you're being serious or not. I obviously can't comment on your level of understanding of religions, but 'Some old book' is pretty much the essence of all religions.
> 
> Like I say, just because someone says something is a certain way, does that mean it is?
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying but you can't disagree with the fact that even though the Islamic religion doesn't actually say to carry out murders etc you can't deny that the people that shout these things actually believe that they should be killing in the name of their god. Why do almost all the terrorists say that they done it in the name of Allah then, why? If the kurang doesn't say to commit murders why do they always mention it when they kill or commit an act of terrorism.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Thanks for that link mate, kind of proves what im saying, no proof about what religion they were, where has all this allah chanting come from?


Ok mate. It's so fcuking obvious.

I won't say 'I told you so' when it all comes out lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Now that ive read and been ammused with all the emotial talk on this thread i cant wait for the conspiracy theories nut jobs to get invloved


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

gav76 said:


> really weird, the clips have been cut already


thats fcuking nuts. sounds and looks like a normal brit kid, but look what hes just done and he doesnt look phazed in the slightest

scary, scary stuff


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> I understand what you are saying but you can't disagree with the fact that even though the Islamic religion doesn't actually say to carry out murders etc you can't deny that the people that shout these things actually believe that they should be killing in the name of their god. Why do almost all the terrorists say that they done it in the name of Allah then, why? If the kurang doesn't say to commit murders why do they always mention it when they kill or commit an act of terrorism.


Because they're f*cking crazy thats why.

If these people had any ounce of intelligence they wouldn't have just stabbed ONE guy. Bit of a sh*t statement to be honest.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

What the fvck does it matter what religion this was, it's still an horrific attack and no religion condones it.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Ok mate. It's so fcuking obvious.
> 
> I won't say 'I told you so' when it all comes out lol


Whats obvious? Where exactly has this claim come from that they were chanting allah etc, the video doesnt show him saying that neither do the eye witness statements lol

The BBC's security correspondent, Frank Gardner, says there are still a lot of questions to be answered about the motivation behind the Woolwich attack.

People should keep an open mind until more information emerges, he adds.

Everyone should calm the f*ck down talking about civil war pmsl, lets wait and see what happens

R.I.P to the victim


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Now that ive read and been ammused with all the emotial talk on this thread i cant wait for the conspiracy theories nut jobs to get invloved


"Terrorist attack was planned by UKIP"


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> I understand what you are saying but you can't disagree with the fact that even though the Islamic religion doesn't actually say to carry out murders etc you can't deny that the people that shout these things actually believe that they should be killing in the name of their god. Why do almost all the terrorists say that they done it in the name of Allah then, why? If the kurang doesn't say to commit murders why do they always mention it when they kill or commit an act of terrorism.


I shouldnt laugh :laugh:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

L11 said:


> Because they're f*cking crazy thats why.
> 
> If these people had any ounce of intelligence they wouldn't have just stabbed ONE guy. Bit of a sh*t statement to be honest.


So you saying they should have stabbed more than one guy?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

L11 said:


> You're joking..?
> 
> PLEASE say you're joking.
> 
> Or have I missed the video where they mention something about afghanistan..?


Im assuming that.I may well be wrong.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

dat dere kurangatang


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

essexboy said:


> *Im assuming that*.I may well be wrong.


 :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Not often reading a news story makes me shout out loud, but this did.

Proper shocked me, sick sick bastards, hiding behind religion.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> So you saying they should have stabbed more than one guy?


I'm saying if they're smart they would have, the fact they haven't shows there wasn't much thought going on.



essexboy said:


> Im assuming that.I may well be wrong.


Based on what exactly?

I'm curious.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

BRB Just praying.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> Must hold my tongue must hold my tongue. Hate hearing about stuff like this. It says they were black men but were they black or Muslim? Can't see a black person doing this and shouting all boll0x about Allan or whoever it is they worship.


This is all I know of the incident










I think it would be safe to say they were *******


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

wow! how F*cked up!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Only just walked into this thread and I'm 11 pages behind with responses so apologies if it's already been said but the reason we're being told that the guy was a soldier should be obvious. This information relates to the motivation behind the attack meaning it is useful and isn't being aired purely to whip up support for a specific minority of people namely military personnel.

Honestly I am surprised that this doesn't happen far more frequently to be honest. A considerable portion of our Muslim population absolutely despises our military for being abroad killing their "Islamic brothers" you would think home turf attacks would be pretty frequent but they don't seem to be.

Our government doesn't give much of a sh1t about us there is much truth to what the guy said. At the same however we don't behead men in public for being gay or stone 11 year girls to death for adultery after they've "got themselves raped". In essence the countries they are comparing us to have some of the worst domesticate human rights violations in the world so I think they should be dismounting from their high horses.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

L11 said:


> I'm saying if they're smart they would have, the fact they haven't shows there wasn't much thought going on


Smart? In what way would that make them smart or intelligent ?

Please enlighten the masses?

It rather lacks intelligence don't you think?


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

boydems feds and bredas. **** me


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

L11 said:


> I'm saying if they're smart they would have, the fact they haven't shows there wasn't much thought going on.
> 
> Based on what exactly?
> 
> I'm curious.


After seeing the video.The black guy, was stating that I quote "no one is safe, and that this country must withdraw" Im a tad confused, I thought they were both in hospital, presuming they were shot on sight, not allowed to give interviews first.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Is it me or does it seem like there is extra hatred as they were Muslims who murdered a guy with a help for heroes t shirt?

Say they were all white ? Doubt would even make the news.

Hope they get punish for what they did.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> This is all I know of the incident
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you need to come correct with a translation for my middle class caucasian brethren


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Craigyboy said:


> Smart? In what way would that make them smart or intelligent ?
> 
> Please enlighten the masses?
> 
> It rather lacks intelligence don't you think?


He means a well planned terrorist would generally target a large number of people in a small area eg tube stations,football matches,cinemas etc for maximum number of deaths.


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

i live 10 miles away from this and im shocked, makes me sick that these people walk the streets

bit harsh to say but i wish the police had shot the pair dead, evil twisted nut cases


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Smart? In what way would that make them smart or intelligent ?
> 
> Please enlighten the masses?
> 
> It rather lacks intelligence don't you think?


Well if you want to make a statement, you want to make a fight for your cause, you wan't to enact revenge for what you see is mass murder in your homeland: You don't kill one guy. You don't attempt to behead him with some ****ty little machete. You don't wait around for the police to shoot you. Even if want to die for your cause, you make sure they kill you. You don't get shot and have to spend the life of your life in prison.

Killing more people would require proper planning, sophistication. These guys were stupid.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> He means a well planned terrorist would generally target a large number of people in a small area eg tube stations,football matches,cinemas etc for maximum number of deaths.


I did think that's what was being eluded to

But you just can't tell these days


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

essexboy said:


> After seeing the video.The black guy, was stating that I quote "no one is safe, and that this country must withdraw" Im a tad confused, I thought they were both in hospital, presuming they were shot on sight, not allowed to give interviews first.


Link to video? And also links to where it says they're muslim and were chanting about allah


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Sad day...:no:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

essexboy said:


> After seeing the video.The black guy, was stating that I quote "no one is safe, and that this country must withdraw" Im a tad confused, I thought they were both in hospital, presuming they were shot on sight, not allowed to give interviews first.


And with the number of countries that the UK is involved in you're going for Afghanistan based on...?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I think you need to come correct with a translation for my middle class caucasian brethren


I will let them get confused and lost in translation for a few pages then clarify it

The dude saw what happened 1st hand as well so just clearin up the fukrey


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

The video ive seen is a black guy with bloody hands with some reporter talking over it, going by his appearance he didnt appear to be a muslim or of north african decent..


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Link to video? And also links to where it says they're muslim and were chanting about allah


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22630303


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Breda said:


> This is all I know of the incident
> 
> 
> 
> ...





L11 said:


> View attachment 122169
> 
> 
> BRB Just praying.


So did he get his fruit and veg ?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Breda said:


> This is all I know of the incident
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I can understand is the word Breda


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

L11 said:


> And with the number of countries that the UK is involved in you're going for Afghanistan based on...?


Empirical evidence, of every other terrorist attack carried out and planned, against this country.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Elsewhere on UKM.......Dutch Scott is asking about Dhacks


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

@Noxchi - just wondering why you negged me for saying 'dat dere kurungatang' ?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

essexboy said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22630303


"I apologise that women have had to witness this today, but in our land our women have to see the same. You people will never be safe. Remove your government, they don't care about you."

He didnt say 'withdraw', so where did you get all of your *facts* to determine these guys are muslim extremeists, they were chanting about allah and that the guy was a soldier so it was a terrorist attack?


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

Craigyboy said:


> All I can understand is the word Breda


south london lingo, its like code lol


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

They could be protesting about the Pasty Tax you never know

Perhaps KFC was closed in the local area?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I think you need to come correct with a translation for my middle class caucasian brethren


Im not gonna lie mate i had to read that 3 times lol


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Absolutely tragic. Going by the clip though it looks more like the work of a couple of retarded crackheads than some sinister AQ inspired plot.

Thoughts with the family of the victim.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Elsewhere on UKM.......Dutch Scott is asking about Dhacks


And his 2nd thread on it just got deleted :lol: . Get your 'in' ready for the 3rd thread he makes haha


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Mr_Socko said:


> @Noxchi - just wondering why you negged me for saying 'dat dere kurungatang' ?


I got the same treatment for not laughing at the word KURANG..

I will admit like an immature school boy i get easily amused


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

Mr_Socko said:


> @Noxchi - just wondering why you negged me for saying 'dat dere kurungatang' ?


You dont have to love muslims or quran or islam but you have to be respectful .


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> "I apologise that women have had to witness this today, but in our land our women have to see the same. You people will never be safe. Remove your government, they don't care about you."
> 
> He didnt say 'withdraw', so where did you get all of your *facts* to determine these guys are muslim extremeists, they were chanting about allah and that the guy was a soldier so it was a terrorist attack?


Ok remove withdraw, sorry I made a mistake.The news on Jazz fm gave the details.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Noxchi said:


> You dont have to love muslims or quran or islam but you have to be respectful .


Where was I disrespectful? :confused1:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Noxchi said:


> You dont have to love muslims or quran or islam but you have to be respectful .


No you dont.If you dont like something here, your able to say as much.You can neg me now if you want.Its nearly 8oclock so time for bed eh?


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I got the same treatment for not laughing at the word KURANG..
> 
> I will admit like an immature school boy i get easily amused


Damn I thought we had something special but she does it to all the boys


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Noxchi said:


> You dont have to love muslims or quran or islam but you have to be respectful .


I fancy a neg so kurangatang


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Noxchi said:


> You dont have to love muslims or quran or islam but you have to be respectful .


I didnt think KURANG was disrespectful in anyway shape or form :no:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Ok remove withdraw, sorry I made a mistake.The news on Jazz fm gave the details.


So a whole thread spouting about islam,extremeists,allah and terrorism but not a single fact to back up your claims, your usually a credible poster but to spout all of this without backing it up is silly makes you out to have an agenda against a certain religion


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Noxchi said:


> You dont have to love muslims or quran or islam but you have to be respectful .


Respectful to whom?

Islam? Allah? The 2 fvck wits that killed the young kid?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

so they mowed him down with the car and then set on him with the cleavers. fcuked up


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Breda said:


> This is all I know of the incident
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I think you need to come correct with a translation for my middle class caucasian brethren


Just middle class caucasians? I think most people would struggle, regardless of colour or class. Boya Dee is English, but just didn't take interest in the language i guess. Sadly this type of slang talk is the craze amongst the youth, sorry 'mandem'


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> Respectful to whom?
> 
> Islam? Allah? The 2 fvck wits that killed the young kid?


Careful mate, you are dissing dat dere kurangatang! :2guns:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Aggression said:


> Just middle class caucasians? I think most people would struggle, regardless of colour or class. Boya Dee is English, but just didn't take interest in the language i guess. Sadly this type of slang talk is the *craze amongst the youth, sorry 'mandem*'


Id say the same about side partings which normally tend to match well with cuffed chinos and ill coloured flossy plimsols 'my yout'


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

DeskSitter said:


> One of the men behind the attack in Woolwich, south east London, was filmed wielding a bloodied meat cleaver and saying, "We swear by almighty Allah we will never stop fighting you", in footage shown on ITV News tonight.
> 
> Interesting comment if true. Very glad they killed both mentals out right.
> 
> ...


Bush and Blairs actions have been the best recruitment tool islamic fundamentalists could ever have...reap what you sow


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

@Noxchi Thanks for the neg, just gave some back.


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

I will refrain from speaking my mind, as I know what this forum is like...Worse than Nazi Germany.

However, some of you are f*u*cking ridiculous......


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> So a whole thread spouting about islam,extremeists,allah and terrorism but not a single fact to back up your claims, your usually a credible poster but to spout all of this without backing it up is silly makes you out to have an agenda against a certain religion


lets put it this way.When I heard a soldier had been butchered by by two non white men, outside an army barracks, who didnt try and leave I made presumptions.Firstly, that it wasnt gang related,as I thought it might have been,However, no criminal waits around to get nicked.

Epirical evidence, would then lead me to believe it was politically motivated.Past history would indicate it likely be linked to This counties involvement overseas.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

barsnack said:


> Bush and Blairs actions have been the best recruitment tool islamic fundamentalists could ever have...reap what you sow


Can't we just keep killing each other before stuff starts to blow over?


----------



## seany1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> "I apologise that women have had to witness this today, but in our land our women have to see the same. You people will never be safe. Remove your government, they don't care about you."
> 
> He didnt say 'withdraw', so where did you get all of your *facts* to determine these guys are muslim extremeists, they were chanting about allah and that the guy was a soldier so it was a terrorist attack?


From watching the clip of the one of with bloody hands I think it's safe to bet it will turn out these were Muslims.

But the thing is, if you go around the world sticking your nose in everyone elses business, illegally invading and occupying as you see fit. as barbaric and horrific as this crime was, it's an inevitability that some chickens will come home to roost.


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Sad :sad:


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

beefdinner said:


> Must hold my tongue must hold my tongue. Hate hearing about stuff like this. It says they were black men but were they black or Muslim? Can't see a black person doing this and shouting all boll0x about Allan or whoever it is they worship.


You don't have to be a certain background or ethnicity to be Muslim.

The black bloke I've seen on film has a London accent. He's probably been converted to Islam for a personal reason/change in life and has been brain washed into extremism.

So sad, also it will just make everyone hate 'muslims:' and everyone who looks like the stereotype.

Small minority ruin it for the rest of Muslims with Islamic faith.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> @Noxchi Thanks for the neg, just gave some back.


To be fair you started this disrespectfulness


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I didnt think KURANG was disrespectful in anyway shape or form :no:


I know I spelt it wrong but it's not a book I have on my shelf plus I've never seen or read it! My bad!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Can I say kerrang too?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> I know I spelt it wrong but it's not a book I have on my shelf plus I've never seen or read it! My bad!


I personally haven't owned seen or read one a Quran and a kurang..i just found it amusing..please don't take it to heart im immature like that


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Id say the same about side partings which normally tend to match well with cuffed chinos and ill coloured flossy plimsols 'my yout'


People go on like ridiculous slang is exclusive to blacks

Cockney rhyming slang anyone? The most pointlessly retarded way of saying anything ever


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I personally haven't owned seen or read one a Quran and a kurang..i just found it amusing..please don't take it to heart im immature like that


I had Kerrang in my head but sure that's a music magazine :001_tt2:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Right peeps lets keep it civil and on topic please....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Aggression said:


> Just middle class caucasians? I think most people would struggle, regardless of colour or class. Boya Dee is English, but just didn't take interest in the language i guess. Sadly this type of slang talk is the craze amongst the youth, sorry 'mandem'


Its not really a craze we have spoken like tbat for many years but white youth have seemed to gravitate towards it recently

Further more whats the difference between that and cockney rhymin slang


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dan 45 said:


> I will refrain from speaking my mind, as I know what this forum is like...Worse than Nazi Germany.
> 
> However, some of you are f*u*cking ridiculous......


Here's an idea mate, you don't like how the forum is run, don't post, not difficult really is it.


----------



## Ringspun (Mar 16, 2013)

WTF is going on in this world. This is fxxked up.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

L11 said:


> People go on like ridiculous slang is exclusive to blacks
> 
> Cockney rhyming slang anyone? The most pointlessly retarded way of saying anything ever


Dont get me started on cockney rhyming slang how the f*ck do you go from mince pies to eyes???! You have to be on crack to come out with that sh*t :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Love all the people saying this isn't related to religion. They weren't chanting about hating the army were they? Or hating help for heroes? Or hating white people?

Nothing like that, they were chanting about allah, which, if you've just fvcking butchered someone and are pretty much waiting around to be arrested/shot, you'd choose your last words carefully.

Now I aren't saying Islam is to blame. Its the radicalization of Islamic beliefs that is. No tarring all muslims with the same brush here, just tarring all RADICAL muslims with the same brush if I'm honest. Same with any religion, fvcking biggest cause of death ever.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Nothing like that, they were chanting about allah, which, if you've just fvcking butchered someone and are pretty much waiting around to be arrested/shot, you'd choose your last words carefully. .


When I make a girl orgasm she normally says "oh my god", but I'm pretty sure she's not praying.

I get your point though.


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Too much political correctness in the world nowadays

I think it's pretty easy to see why this happened

And religion is a money maker nothing more


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

L11 said:


> When I make a girl orgasm she normally says "oh my god", but I'm pretty sure she's not praying.
> 
> I get your point though.


Depends if she's planning on butchering you afterwards and is praying she gets away with it... :whistling:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

mojo-jojo said:


> Too much political correctness in the world nowadays


Is political correctness to blame? Is there really too much of it?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bottom line is there are fu*king lunatics in ALL walks of life, fu*k me some bloke tried chewing a tramps face of in America, what possessed him to do that, certainly wasn't religion.

Murdering scum are just that scum and these two scum have paid the price and rightly so.

Couldn't give a fu*k what race colour or creed they are, the only person l give a fu*k about is the innocent victim in all this.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Breda said:


> Further more whats the difference between that and cockney rhymin slang


It's like Collie Buddz using cockney rhyming slang in jamaica. If Boya Dee was Jamaican, i'd forgive, but he's English.

Wow i took this off topic.

R.I.P to the deceased.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Its not really a craze we have spoken like tbat for many years but white youth have seemed to gravitate towards it recently
> 
> Further more whats the difference between that and cockney rhymin slang


Cockney rhyming slang you abbreviate words with longer or sometimes even more words than original


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> I understand what you are saying but you can't disagree with the fact that even though the Islamic religion doesn't actually say to carry out murders etc you can't deny that the people that shout these things actually believe that they should be killing in the name of their god. Why do almost all the terrorists say that they done it in the name of Allah then, why? If the kurang doesn't say to commit murders why do they always mention it when they kill or commit an act of terrorism.





L11 said:


> Because they're f*cking crazy thats why.


What L11 said.

If someone said it was the Martians that they were doing it for, is that then the fault of the Martians? Or are they just crazy mo-fo's?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Aggression said:


> It's like Collie Buddz using cockney rhyming slang in jamaica. If Boya Dee was Jamaican, i'd forgive, but he's English.
> 
> Wow i took this off topic.
> 
> R.I.P to the deceased.


I'll take it even further and say collie budz was a one hit wonder and "come around" was his only decent track


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Aggression said:


> It's like Collie Buddz using cockney rhyming slang in jamaica. If Boya Dee was Jamaican, i'd forgive, but he's English.
> 
> Wow i took this off topic.
> 
> R.I.P to the deceased.


Not really its buddz is jamaican so it'd be like danny dyer using rhymin slang but I'm sure yard man would just embrace it and make it better


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I'll take it even further and say collie budz was a one hit wonder and "come around" was his only decent track


Such a banger though. It's my subwoofer testing track.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

beefdinner said:


> Must hold my tongue must hold my tongue. Hate hearing about stuff like this. It says they were black men but were they black or Muslim? Can't see a black person doing this and shouting all boll0x about Allan or whoever it is they worship.


Holy **** bat man, did I just ****ing read that?


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Breda said:


> Not really its buddz is jamaican so it'd be like danny dyer using rhymin slang but I'm sure yard man would just embrace it and make it better


I know he's jamaican, thats why i said Boya using this slang when he's english, is like buddz using cockney when he's jamaican. Lets forget it...

Oh, Danny Dyer is a ****, grrrr


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

essexboy said:


> No you dont.If you dont like something here, your able to say as much.You can neg me now if you want.Its nearly 8oclock so time for bed eh?


You cant solve anything by disrespect , you just win people's hatred .


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Beans said:


> Holy **** bat man, did I just ****ing read that?


Yes you did...lol

The funniest comment of this thread :laugh:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Absolutely shocking, can't believe what's happened literally on my doorstep.

Only just got home because the traffic has been horrendous and i couldn't believe what i was reading on twitter and listening to on the radio.

I live on Plumstead Common and its only 5 mins away from there and used to go Woolwich every week with my mates when i was younger.

Things have changed a hell of a lot from when i was growing up, thats all i'll say.

Got home and the first thing i done was give my 2 boys a big hug......


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Noxchi said:


> You cant solve anything by disrespect , you just win people's hatred .


Im still confused who disrespected who with what? You seem to do an awfull lot of cryptic talk :no:


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Must hold my tongue must hold my tongue. Hate hearing about stuff like this. It says they were black men but were they black or Muslim? Can't see a black person doing this and shouting all boll0x about Allan or whoever it is they worship.


Seriously???

RIP ...Thoughts with his family  .


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Aggression said:


> I know he's jamaican, thats why i said Boya using this slang when he's english, is like buddz using cockney when he's jamaican. Lets forget it...
> 
> Oh, Danny Dyer is a ****, grrrr


I see your logic but yea its forgotten my lord

Rastafari


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Sub-Zero said:


> Yes you did...lol
> 
> The funniest comment of this thread :laugh:


Added to my sig, quite possibly the most EPIC comment ever made on an internet forum.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Noxchi said:


> You cant solve anything by disrespect , you just win people's hatred .


I wouldn't exactly say you're an authority on 'how to win friends and influence people' ...


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

DISCLAIMER - I'm not religious or racist. I hate all you bastards equally.


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> @Noxchi Thanks for the neg, just gave some back.


This message is hidden because* beefdinner* is on your ignore list.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I'll take it even further and say collie budz was a one hit wonder and "come around" was his only decent track


nahhhh mate! only heard a couple of his tracks but let me know and mamacita had me dancing like i was backa yard


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Noxchi said:


> This message is hidden because* beefdinner* is on your ignore list.


Sorry to hear that.

She said: @Noxchi Thanks for the neg, just gave some back. :thumb:


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Sorry mate, but that excuse is getting a bit weak now.Every time this happens, someone tells me That Islam doesnt agree with murder.Yet everyday somewhere in the world someone gets blown up, or otherwise kiillws in the name of Islam.
> 
> I wonder how long it will be before the Muslim community speak out against this atrocity? Me I aint holding my breath.


why should the muslim community speak out ? do the white community speak out when a white person commits a crime ?

you cant blame muslim community over acts of two sick indivisuals, just like you cant blame white community over the same

hopefully the perpetrators in this case will spend rest of theirs lifes in prison


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Noxchi said:


> This message is hidden because* beefdinner* is on your ignore list.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

This message is hidden because beefdinner is on your ignore list.

Oh my god, please don't ignore me!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Tonk007 said:


> why should the muslim community speak out ? do the white community speak out when a white person commits a crime ?
> 
> you cant blame muslim community over acts of two sick indivisuals, just like you cant blame white community over the same
> 
> hopefully the perpetrators in this case will spend rest of theirs lifes in prison


Come on man islam aint a race , just like you can get white muslims


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tonk007 said:


> why should the muslim community speak out ? do the white community speak out when a white person commits a crime ?
> 
> you cant blame muslim community over acts of two sick indivisuals, just like you cant blame white community over the same
> 
> hopefully the perpetrators in this case will spend rest of theirs lifes in prison


Absolutely SPOT ON.

Why the fu*k is the focus on the scum who did it and not on the victim :confused1:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

cat fight


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

its the same old excuse they kill someone because of the government , well i [email protected] well think that poor bloke wasn't an MP


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Beans said:


> Added to my sig, quite possibly the most EPIC comment ever made on an internet forum.


haha... you gotta love the internet for uneducated comments.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

beefdinner said:


> This message is hidden because beefdinner is on your ignore list.
> 
> Oh my god, please don't ignore me!


One things for sure, I won't be ignoring you. You cant script the kind of ****e you come out with. Comic genius...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

@Noxchi @beefdinner

grow the fu*k up and give it a rest...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> @Noxchi @beefdinner
> 
> grow the fu*k up and give it a rest...


Be careful Milky or you'll get a warning like Uriel did :lol:


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

guys we should spare a thought for the poor victim/family instead of using this atrocity as an excuse

for the usual muslim bashing by the same members on here

cant blame community over acts of two sick ****s


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Be careful Milky or you'll get a warning like Uriel did :lol:


You can probably see the fear as l type


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

It's too early to be talking about it at all. Don't think there are any 'facts' as such. Not yeat anyway. Just a simple rest in peace to the poor fella who was attacked and burn in hell to the fellas who attacked him.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Shh The Apprentice just started


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

The larger Muslim community needs to come out and condemn these acts because they are being carried out in their name. Whether they like it or not, or whether it's fair or not is is irrelevant. Unfortunately it is the reality.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Shouting 'god is great' if they did say that, how is that 'pursuit of political aims'..this is 2 lunatics murdering someone, its disgusting whether the guy was a soldier or not, not sure you can say its a terrorist attack


bro it is classed as terrorism when muslims are involved you should know that by now


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Shh The Apprentice just started


Allan sugar can do one tonight..im waiting for a cat fight


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Total Rebuild said:


> The larger Muslim community needs to come out and condemn these acts because they are being carried out in their name. Whether they like it or not, or whether it's fair or not is is irrelevant. Unfortunately it is the reality.


The Muslim Council of Britain's statement continued: "Our thoughts are with the victim and his family. We understand the victim is a serving member of the Armed Forces. Muslims have long served in this country's Armed Forces, proudly and with honour. This attack on a member of the Armed Forces is dishonourable, and no cause justifies this murder."

2000: The Muslim Council of Britain has condemned the Woolwich attack. "This is a truly barbaric act that has no basis in Islam and we condemn this unreservedly," its statement said


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm gran canaria just now Just woke up to hear about this absolute shocking and disgusting animalistic cowardly attack. Poor guy did not deserve to die let alone in this fashion. This isn't what Islam or any community is about, two sick deluded fvcks I hope they survive so they can suffer and suffer big time for the remainder of their days!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Total Rebuild said:


> *The larger Muslim community needs to come out and condemn these acts *because they are being carried out in their name. Whether they like it or not, or whether it's fair or not is is irrelevant. Unfortunately it is the reality.


But really what would that achieve?

These twisted individuals will interepet the religion of islam in their own way and the media will be the first to pick out the black sheep of the community and label the whole religion like that.

Powerfull tool the media is!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Total Rebuild said:


> The larger Muslim community needs to come out and condemn these acts because they are being carried out in their name. Whether they like it or not, or whether it's fair or not is is irrelevant. Unfortunately it is the reality.


Mt grandfather came in here a german U boat on Hitlers instruction, do l need to apologise to the Jewish community ?


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Shh The Apprentice just started


He kicked off Sophie last week, the hottest ever contestant. Unforgiveable


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> Here's an idea mate, you don't like how the forum is run, don't post, not difficult really is it.


Never once said I didn't like how the forum is run?

My comment has no reflection on the forum organisation nor the mods.

You only have to look at the mess above to realise that people can't speak their minds without having half the members jump on their back in this place.

Worst of all half of them haven't a clue about politics, terrorism or the meaning of racism.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Milky said:


> Mt grandfather came in here a german U boat on Hitlers instruction, do l need to apologise to the Jewish community ?


That's not even close to a fair comparison mate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dan 45 said:


> Never once said I didn't like how the forum is run?
> 
> My comment has no reflection on the forum organisation nor the mods.
> 
> ...


Then please accept my apologies for misreading your post :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> Then please accept my apologies for misreading your post :thumbup1:


 :wub:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Noxchi said:


> You dont have to love muslims or quran or islam but you have to be respectful .


Why do you?

I respect things because, in my eyes it's a belief or a person that has Warner and deserves respect, not because somebody tells me too. That will have quite the opposite effect


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Beans said:


> That's not even close to a fair comparison mate.


My point being what purpose does is serve ?

Lets cut the crap for a minute, but for the fear of bans LOTS of people posting would be a lot more vocal about there opinions on race and religion but they tone it down.

SO no matter who apologises for what NO ONES opinion will change on the matter ( if that makes sense )


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dan 45 said:


> :wub:


Yeah don't go mad, l can still ban you :lol:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Suprised all these hate crime offenders dont get slaughtered in prisons by the British criminals


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> Must hold my tongue must hold my tongue. Hate hearing about stuff like this. It says they were black men but were they black or Muslim? Can't see a black person doing this and shouting all boll0x about Allan or whoever it is they worship.


I read this and cringed about the fact that you are a fellow woman, and yet so so so uneducated.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Milky said:


> My point being what purpose does is serve ?
> 
> Lets cut the crap for a minute, but for the fear of bans LOTS of people posting would be a lot more vocal about there opinions on race and religion but they tone it down.
> 
> SO no matter who apologises for what NO ONES opinion will change on the matter ( if that makes sense )


Fair enough, you'll notice I've said nothing on the matter. My opinions would leave me banned in a second flat so better say nothing at all.


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Who lets them in to teach backward Islamic rhetoric?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

huckfead said:


> Who lets them in to teach backward Islamic rhetoric?


You mean the ones born here?


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

huckfead said:


> Who lets them in to teach backward Islamic rhetoric?


The same government that's been killing there people for years.

I cant hold my tongue anymore lol..


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

@beefdinner

This is why I was saying in the other thread you shouldn't acknowledge people in London, stuff like his happens!


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

essexboy said:


> Sorry mate, but that excuse is getting a bit weak now.Every time this happens, someone tells me That Islam doesnt agree with murder.Yet everyday somewhere in the world someone gets blown up, or otherwise kiillws in the name of Islam.
> 
> I wonder how long it will be before the Muslim community speak out against this atrocity? Me I aint holding my breath.


http://www.itv.com/news/london/update/2013-05-22/muslim-council-of-britain-statement-on-machete-murder/


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

L11 said:


> When I *make a girl orgasm* she normally says "oh my god", but I'm pretty sure she's not praying.
> 
> I get your point though.


Women can orgasm too?!?!?? mg:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Smitch said:


> @beefdinner
> 
> This is why I was saying in the other thread you shouldn't acknowledge people in London, stuff like his happens!


After her performance on this thread I think beefdinner would definitely be loved by everyone in London apart from our friendly new member noxchi


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> After her performance on this thread I think beefdinner would definitely be loved by everyone in London apart from our friendly new member noxchi


I live in London- lets not introduce her to the capital...


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

Dan 45 said:


> I will refrain from speaking my mind, as I know what this forum is like...Worse than Nazi Germany.
> 
> However, some of you are f*u*cking ridiculous......


andd....there it is.....

200 ...


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> After her performance on this thread I think beefdinner would definitely be loved by everyone in London apart from our friendly new member noxchi


I've not read the thread, I just saw 19 pages and thought "fvck that!"


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Total Rebuild said:


> So we keep being told. Unfortunately the reality appears to be somewhat different. Or perhaps some members of the Islamic religion didn't get the memo.


How many muslims are there in this world?

How many of these are involved in these atrocities?

People will be indoctrinated to a cause and purpose by any means, white supremacist, IRA, Muslims, Christians, we can go on. These messed up people are looking for a cause and I bet if you profiled many of them they have a similar background. Mostly guys who have gone down the wrong path and do not a have a sense of belonging, they meet the wrong people and think its justifiable to carry out atrocities, which contradict all beliefs. They do not think about any consequences but feel part of something, this can be applied to gang members and so on.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Smitch said:


> I've not read the thread, I just saw 19 pages and thought "fvck that!"


Post 274 by munchiebites has quoted the first gem


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> I read this and cringed about the fact that you are a fellow woman, and yet so so so uneducated.


Yes I am uneducated when it comes to Islamic law but then I have no plans to become a Muslim cleric so I'll sleep easy. Now ask me about the history of Wales and you could say I was extremely educated,we became part of the kingdom of Great Britain in 1707, if you ask me about the Welsh Methodist revival I will tell you about that if you ask me about the Industrial Revolution I could tell you a few things about that.

To say I am "so so uneducated" just because I was taking the p!ss is rude if you ask me.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

beefdinner said:


> Yes I am uneducated when it comes to Islamic law but then I have no plans to become a Muslim cleric so I'll sleep easy. Now ask me about the history of Wales and you could say I was extremely educated,we became part of the kingdom of Great Britain in 1707, if you ask me about the Welsh Methodist revival I will tell you about that if you* ask me about the Industrial Revolution I could tell you a few things about that*.
> 
> To say I am "so so uneducated" just because I was taking the p!ss is rude if you ask me.


LOL so could wikipedia..


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

letting too many people into the country is the result in this. We are too easy!! we need stand up and stop all these idiots


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> *letting too many people into the country is the result in this.* We are too easy!! we need stand up and stop all these idiots


NO no no.. **** me you people are ignorant to the world around you.


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You mean the ones born here?


Many moons ago, Islamic extremism was unheard of in the UK. What took place was just as bad as what would happen in Pakistan/Iran etc... brutal slaying of a person or an innocent person. The soldier that was killed may not have served in any country whereby Islamic extremism is prevelent. One mans terrorist could be another mans freedom fighter and all that jazz. Some might, and no doubt will, shout the attack was a racist attack. You know.. the likes of the Neo nazi lot.

Some will think that it was a religious attack. Everyone will have a viewpoint on it, rightly or wrongly.

My own view is that religion which is not of UK origin, should be banned and made illegal. Christiandom is illegal in many Islamic states and people get brutally murdered for straying outside the respective religion of a particular state. Whats good for one is good for another I suppose.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> I live in London- lets not introduce her to the capital...


In my eyes she's more than welcome..since i now know she has great faith in black people


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> Yes I am uneducated when it comes to Islamic law but then I have no plans to become a Muslim cleric so I'll sleep easy. Now ask me about the history of Wales and you could say I was extremely educated.


She's actually got a good point here.

Either that or she's calling our bluff because she knows we don't want to be bored to death with information on welsh history.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> letting too many people into the country is the result in this. We are too easy!! we need stand up and stop all these idiots


I really don't get why letting too many people into the country would cause this :confused1:

They had London accents...


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> letting too many people into the country is the result in this. We are too easy!! we need stand up and stop all these idiots


OK but if they're born here...?

Then what...?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> After her performance on this thread I think beefdinner would definitely be loved by everyone in London apart from our friendly new member noxchi


If I saw her in real life I'd kick her right in the sponge and stick a f.ucking Daffodil up her bum


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> letting too many people into the country is the result in this. We are too easy!! we need stand up and stop all these idiots


Who the f*ck let this ginger f*ckwit in???


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

huckfead said:


> Many moons ago, Islamic extremism was unheard of in the UK. What took place was just as bad as what would happen in Pakistan/Iran etc... brutal slaying of a person or an innocent person. The soldier that was killed may not have served in any country whereby Islamic extremism is prevelent. One mans terrorist could be another mans freedom fighter and all that jazz. Some might, and no doubt will, shout the attack was a racist attack. You know.. the likes of the Neo nazi lot.
> 
> Some will think that it was a religious attack. Everyone will have a viewpoint on it, rightly or wrongly.
> 
> My own view is that religion which is not of UK origin, should be banned and made illegal. Christiandom is illegal in many Islamic states and people get brutally murdered for straying outside the respective religion of a particular state. Whats good for one is good for another I suppose.


I know this wasn't a reply to me. I feel sorry for you. If your mind is that small then it must be a difficult world for you to live in.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

beefdinner said:


> If I saw her in real life I'd kick her right in the sponge and stick a f.ucking Daffodil up her bum


This is fcuking funny!!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Who the f*ck let this ginger f*ckwit in???


LMFAO.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

beefdinner said:


> When I went to Egypt there was a rule book in the hotel room, one of the rules was not to have your boobs exposed in public, I respected that because that was their law.
> 
> I think a lot of people are getting a bit wound up because it always seems to be our country that bends over backwards to accommodate all these other religions and races. In a Christmas play my daughter was an octopus, what the f.uck has that got to do with Christmas. Not allowed to do the story of Mary and Joseph incase it "offends" people.


Totally agree, its called tolerance and I'm sure every religion teaches this, if it didn't I am pretty sure we would have 100 thousands of lunatics, luckily we haven't. Also again agree, you will not get a more tolerant society and country than the UK. Luckily the majority, I would say 95% of the country appreciates this and is living and appreciating what they have. There is no need to change Christmas stories, if peopel do not want to take part fair enough but you can't penalise the ones that do, totally wrong


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Post 274 by munchiebites has quoted the first gem


Ha ha, that was a corker.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

huckfead said:


> Many moons ago, Islamic extremism was unheard of in the UK. What took place was just as bad as what would happen in Pakistan/Iran etc... brutal slaying of a person or an innocent person. The soldier that was killed may not have served in any country whereby Islamic extremism is prevelent. One mans terrorist could be another mans freedom fighter and all that jazz. Some might, and no doubt will, shout the attack was a racist attack. You know.. the likes of the Neo nazi lot.
> 
> Some will think that it was a religious attack. Everyone will have a viewpoint on it, rightly or wrongly.
> 
> My own view is that religion which is not of UK origin, should be banned and made illegal. Christiandom is illegal in many Islamic states and people get brutally murdered for straying outside the respective religion of a particular state. Whats good for one is good for another I suppose.


No, religion of any description should be banned full stop.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> letting too many people into the country is the result in this. We are too easy!! we need stand up and stop all these idiots


My guess is they were born here so wouldnt have prevented the death in this case unfortunately


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Milky said:


> Absolutely SPOT ON.
> 
> Why the fu*k is the focus on the scum who did it and not on the victim :confused1:


Exactly, why let a small minority in this case 2, tarnish a whole religion and cause tension, when it isn't necessary. Its simple these guys are barbaric and have killed an innocent person, who is carry on with normal life. RIP, these monster deserve the book thrown at them. I really feel for his family and friends, having lost a family member through a tragic innocent murder, I know how hard it is to cope and ask the question WHY.


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Why do you?
> 
> I respect things because, in my eyes it's a belief or a person that has Warner and deserves respect, not because somebody tells me too. That will have quite the opposite effect


Then continue to disrespect .


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

they should no better


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> Yes I am uneducated when it comes to Islamic law but then I have no plans to become a Muslim cleric so I'll sleep easy. Now ask me about the history of Wales and you could say I was extremely educated,we became part of the kingdom of Great Britain in 1707, if you ask me about the Welsh Methodist revival I will tell you about that if you ask me about the Industrial Revolution I could tell you a few things about that.
> 
> To say I am "so so uneducated" just because I was taking the p!ss is rude if you ask me.


To start quoting the history of Wales when I've told you I think you're uneducated is pretty dumb if you ask me.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Noxchi said:


> Then continue to disrespect .


No lie you make me feel uneasy


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Breda said:


> My guess is they were born here so wouldnt have prevented the death in this case unfortunately


That makes it worse, don't you think!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> they should no better


The irony


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> If I saw her in real life I'd kick her right in the sponge and stick a f.ucking Daffodil up her bum


Sponge pmsl


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> I live in London- lets not introduce her to the capital...


I have actually been to London I went to the NW11 postal area back in 2007 when I had my boobs done in one of the transform clinics.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> I have actually been to London I went to the NW11 postal area back in 2007 when I had my boobs done in one of the transform clinics.


Classy. You'd fit right in.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> That makes it worse, don't you think!!


It has no bearing on it for me. Wat they did was fuked up dont matter if they were let in or not


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

Aggression said:


> He kicked off Sophie last week, the hottest ever contestant. Unforgiveable


yeah.. nice lips on her. and she sometimes pulls off this " nasty " look to her that is especially hot.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

huckfead said:


> My own view is that religion which is not of UK origin, should be banned and made illegal.


That would mean that you would have to ban Christianity,unless of course your under the impression that Bethlehem is located somewhere in the U.K?



huckfead said:


> Christiandom is illegal in many Islamic states


I'll not split hairs by arguing that Christianity is in fact not illegal in many Islamic states as you put it, but explain to me why (seeing as your objecting to it being illegal elsewhere) are you are seeking to make it illegal in the U.K. :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

@beefdinner you have made this thread

Reps are due


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

huckfead said:


> Many moons ago, Islamic extremism was unheard of in the UK. What took place was just as bad as what would happen in Pakistan/Iran etc... brutal slaying of a person or an innocent person. The soldier that was killed may not have served in any country whereby Islamic extremism is prevelent. One mans terrorist could be another mans freedom fighter and all that jazz. Some might, and no doubt will, shout the attack was a racist attack. You know.. the likes of the Neo nazi lot.
> 
> Some will think that it was a religious attack. Everyone will have a viewpoint on it, rightly or wrongly.
> 
> *My own view is that religion which is not of UK origin, should be banned and made illegal. Christiandom is illegal in many Islamic states* and people get brutally murdered for straying outside the respective religion of a particular state. Whats good for one is good for another I suppose.


So off the top of my head, I can think of Anglican and Pagan. What other religions of UK origin would you allow then?

You do know that Christianity isn't of UK origin don't you?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> So off the top of my head, I can think of Anglican and Pagan. What other religions of UK origin would you allow then?


Jedi


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Kimball said:


> No religion of any description should be banned full stop.


Agree, what should be banned is extremism and promotion of violence, unfortunately as there is a minority involved, it is difficult to catch this. I am sure MI5 and MI6 are trying the hardest, but they have a job on their hands.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> To start quoting the history of Wales when I've told you I think you're uneducated is pretty dumb if you ask me.


Yes but you think I'm uneducated based on me not knowing about the Quran. You can be uneducated about one thing yet educated in another. I was merely stating though ignorant as it sounds I have no interest in it so why bother learning about it?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Noxchi said:


> Then continue to disrespect .


Thanks for your permission, what is it I should disrespect.

Should we have one of those "you don't diss me arguments"?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

12 gauge said:


> That would mean that you would have to ban Christianity,unless of course your under the impression that Bethlehem is located somewhere in the U.K?


Smashed it.


----------



## trololoDROL (Jan 27, 2013)

LER said:


> sounds to me you are agreeing with what's gone on.


You can make whatever you want of your comments, it's just your opinion of what i think. that opinion is wrong as i previously stated in a post that the people responsible should be punished.


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> If I saw her in real life I'd kick her right in the sponge and stick a f.ucking Daffodil up her bum


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Some of you people are so narrow minded and uneducated, it actually pains me to read some of this stuff. I think my eyes are bleeding. I'm white british and I feel sorry for muslim people in this country. To have to live with this kind of subliminal hatred everyday would be awful. Fact is western governments have engineered this hatred and racism and you can't even see it. Muslims are portrayed in the media as extremists, so that's what you believe they are. You've been so deeply trained to look through your squinted eyes you can't see whats really going on. We've been doing it in muslim states for hundreds of years but nobody bats an eye lid. We try to force our culture on others and when they fight back we brand them terrorists and create a generation of narrow minded, muslim hating sheep. Most of you people don't even know the history behind what your commenting on.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> I have actually been to London I went to the NW11 postal area back in 2007 when I had my boobs done in one of the transform clinics.


picsornoboobsdoneattranformclinic


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> Yes but you think I'm uneducated based on me not knowing about the Quran. You can be uneducated about one thing yet educated in another. I was merely stating though ignorant as it sounds I have no interest in it so why bother learning about it?


I like this. Becaus without people like you in this world I wouldn't seem so smart.

When I was 6 I knew it was Allah, not Allan so at best you are just looking for some attention and at worst- you actually thought it was Allan.

And I'm welsh so would LOVE to hear allllllll about it


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

at Creamfields, its all about 'Alllllllllllllllannnnnnnnnnnnnnn'


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Beans said:


> Some of you people are so narrow minded and uneducated, it actually pains me to read some of this stuff. I think my eyes are bleeding. I'm white british and I feel sorry for muslim people in this country. To have to live with this kind of subliminal hatred everyday would be awful. Fact is western governments have engineered this hatred and racism and you can't even see it. Muslims are portrayed in the media as extremists, so that's what you believe they are. You've been so deeply trained to look through your squinted eyes you can't see whats really going on. We've been doing it in muslim states for hundreds of years but nobody bats an eye lid. We try to force our culture on others and when they fight back we brand them terrorists and create a generation of narrow minded, muslim hating sheep. Most of you people don't even know the history behind what your commenting on.


Tell you what gives me a headache, apologists!

Yes the west has done some horrific stuff in the past, but that's where it is, the past, knowing history doesn't justify anything. Unless your one of those sins of the fathers liberal lefty apologists?

Do you think Richard 1s descendants should be forced to go round the world apologising for the crusades.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Jedi


I think following his logic, Jedi would only be legal in a galaxy far far away :lol:


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Kimball said:


> Tell you what gives me a headache, apologists!
> 
> Yes the west has done some horrific stuff in the past, but that's where it is, the past, knowing history doesn't justify anything. Unless your one of those sins of the fathers liberal lefty apologists?
> 
> Do you think Richard 1s descendants should be forced to go round the world apologising for the crusades.


It's not in the past though is it mate? As far as I can tell there is still western occupation in at least two Muslim states.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I think following his logic, Jedi would only be legal in a galaxy far far away :lol:


Well yes that's true, damn, but it's the only religion that gives you special powers, unless you're a catholic priest then you can somehow avoid the sex register


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

End of the day it's seen like this

If an Asian guy kills someone it's terrorism

If its a black guy who kills someone it's robbery

If its a white guy who kills someone it's manslaughter

If a Chinese/Italian/Russian/French guy kills someone it's mafia wars

You will never escape the labels and stereotypes


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

sckeane said:


> End of the day it's seen like this
> 
> If an Asian guy kills someone it's terrorism
> 
> ...


So mixed race people don't commit crimes?????


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> Classy. You'd fit right in.


What's that supposed to mean? Because I paid £3,950 to have my breasts enlarged I lack class? I know another member on this board has recently had the same operation would you make the same sarcastic comment to her?

Look love you're acting as though I made the only derogatory comment in the whole thread. I'm not ignorant enough to know that its not Allah. I was taking the p!ss albeit in poor taste.

I actually don't give a sh!t what you think of me all I see is a female trying to pee on me to claim her superiority as alpha female. Oh and you wanna see classy kiss my @rse with the obligatory tramp stamp to match. I was happy in my x men thread but keep getting post quote notifications.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Beans said:


> It's not in the past though is it mate? As far as I can tell there is still western occupation in at least two Muslim states.


I'm not going to get into a debate about peacekeeping or oil.

Any atrocities are well into the past.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Beans said:


> Some of you people are so narrow minded and uneducated, it actually pains me to read some of this stuff. I think my eyes are bleeding. I'm white british and I feel sorry for muslim people in this country. To have to live with this kind of subliminal hatred everyday would be awful. Fact is western governments have engineered this hatred and racism and you can't even see it. Muslims are portrayed in the media as extremists, so that's what you believe they are. You've been so deeply trained to look through your squinted eyes you can't see whats really going on. We've been doing it in muslim states for hundreds of years but nobody bats an eye lid. We try to force our culture on others and when they fight back we brand them terrorists and create a generation of narrow minded, muslim hating sheep. Most of you people don't even know the history behind what your commenting on.


You mean to say...not everybody wants McDonalds on every street corner of their once beautiful country?

Why on earth would people not want massive ugly concrete structures built by companies which are owned by the politicians of the cpuntries that are trying to force such changes, thus making those politicians richer?

And people must be mad not to want to have 100 channels of television telling them what to think and what to buy for their latest 'must haves' and educational gems like X Factor and the latest celebrity shows every week!

:whistling:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> What's that supposed to mean? Because I paid £3,950 to have my breasts enlarged I lack class? I know another member on this board has recently had the same operation would you make the same sarcastic comment to her?
> 
> Look love you're acting as though I made the only derogatory comment in the whole thread. I'm not ignorant enough to know that its not Allah. I was taking the p!ss albeit in poor taste.
> 
> ...


Dunno what you're into treacle but not up for golden showers me. Well done for posting some more class though.

Ahh Wales.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Kimball said:


> I'm not going to get into a debate about peacekeeping or oil.
> 
> Any atrocities are well into the past.


LOL it's got nothing to do with oil or peacekeeping. And I'm no apologist. Funny how we haven't done anything in Zimbabwe though. Or not as it were...


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Beans said:


> Some of you people are so narrow minded and uneducated, it actually pains me to read some of this stuff. I think my eyes are bleeding. I'm white british and I feel sorry for muslim people in this country. To have to live with this kind of subliminal hatred everyday would be awful. Fact is western governments have engineered this hatred and racism and you can't even see it. Muslims are portrayed in the media as extremists, so that's what you believe they are. You've been so deeply trained to look through your squinted eyes you can't see whats really going on. We've been doing it in muslim states for hundreds of years but nobody bats an eye lid. We try to force our culture on others and when they fight back we brand them terrorists and create a generation of narrow minded, muslim hating sheep. Most of you people don't even know the history behind what your commenting on.


Blinkered and brainwashed you say?.....hmmmm I think you may be right.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> I like this. Becaus without people like you in this world I wouldn't seem so smart.
> 
> When I was 6 I knew it was Allah, not Allan so at best you are just looking for some attention and at worst- you actually thought it was Allan.
> 
> *And I'm welsh so would LOVE to hear allllllll about it*


I don't mean to be rude, but if you start discussing Welsh history...would you two mind eversomuch of you did it by PM and not on the open board :tongue:


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> You mean to say...not everybody wants McDonalds on every street corner of their once beautiful country?
> 
> Why on earth would people not want massive ugly concrete structures built by companies which are owned by the politicians of the cpuntries that are trying to force such changes, thus making those politicians richer?
> 
> And people must be mad not to want to have 100 channels of television telling them what to think and what to buy for their latest 'must haves' and educational gems like X Factor and the latest celebrity shows every week!


LOL careful mate, you might get branded an apologist...


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but if you start discussing Welsh history...would you two mind eversomuch of you did it by PM and not on the open board :tongue:


Seemed moved off welsh history and onto bums and golden showers (I would make a cracking lesbian)


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> What's that supposed to mean? Because I paid £3,950 to have my breasts enlarged I lack class? I know another member on this board has recently had the same operation would you make the same sarcastic comment to her?
> 
> I actually don't give a sh!t what you think of me all I see is a female trying to pee on me to claim her superiority as alpha female. Oh and you wanna see classy kiss my @rse with the obligatory tramp stamp to match. .
> View attachment 122177


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Total Rebuild said:


> Blinkered and brainwashed you say?.....hmmmm I think you may be right.


I didn't quite get that mate? Can you elborate? I don't mind if your insulting me, I'd just prefer to understand it.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


I like the way the price was included too. Informative and pictures. May have misjudged.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Beans said:


> Some of you people are so narrow minded and uneducated, it actually pains me to read some of this stuff. I think my eyes are bleeding. I'm white british and I feel sorry for muslim people in this country. To have to live with this kind of subliminal hatred everyday would be awful. Fact is western governments have engineered this hatred and racism and you can't even see it. Muslims are portrayed in the media as extremists, so that's what you believe they are. You've been so deeply trained to look through your squinted eyes you can't see whats really going on. We've been doing it in muslim states for hundreds of years but nobody bats an eye lid. We try to force our culture on others and when they fight back we brand them terrorists and create a generation of narrow minded, muslim hating sheep. Most of you people don't even know the history behind what your commenting on.


You're not looking at the root of it though; most people in this country of what ever background opposed the Iraq war yet why were, for example, the 7/7 bombers and those jailed last year for plotting to kidnap and behead a soldier Muslim? (According to the BBC there have been 30 attempted Islamist terrorist attacks since 2001.)

The reason that lies behind all these attacks is that their allegiance is not to this nation but to an international community: Muslims worldwide (the Islamic ummah). They identify with the Muslims of Iraq and Afghanistan rather than a member of this country's armed forces. The attackers felt they were fighting for their own people. They don't identify with this country. It's an imported problem.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Crack is back h34r:

Moral of the story: When all else fails, post a pic of your ar$e!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

No mate just you proper *******

Haha na, I'm tarred with the same brush I.e I'm black to the common eye, BUT REALLY I IZ MIXED INIT

But the average person would just say I'm black, you must know this lol, to the average person - if you ain't white you are either black or Chinese..


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Kimball said:


> I'm not going to get into a debate about peacekeeping or oil.
> 
> Any atrocities are well into the past.


Agree with you, things are not justified just because of other wrongs. Two wrongs do not make a right, plus these so called muslims need to learn again, they obviously have been told the wrong info.....

Few facts:

Killing innocents in the name of Islam = Not allowed

Killing women, children in any combat\non combat activities = Not allowed

Leaving your country of residence to go to fight in the name of Islam = Not allowed

Respecting country laws (non Shariah) = Obligation


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> I like the way the price was included too. Informative and pictures. May have misjudged.


Do you and @beefdinner fancy taking this outside? I'll bring the baby oil


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't know if this has been shared: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/terrorism-in-the-uk/10074881/Mum-talked-down-Woolwich-terrorists-who-told-her-We-want-to-start-a-war-in-London-tonight.html


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

cub said:


> You're not looking at the root of it though; most people in this country of what ever background opposed the Iraq war yet why were, for example, the 7/7 bombers and those jailed last year for plotting to kidnap and behead a soldier Muslim? (According to the BBC there have been 30 attempted Islamist terrorist attacks since 2001.)
> 
> The reason that lies behind all these attacks is that their allegiance is not to this nation but to an international community: Muslims worldwide (the Islamic ummah). They identify with the Muslims of Iraq and Afghanistan rather than a member of this country's armed forces. The attackers felt they were fighting for their own people. They don't identify with this country. It's an imported problem.


Well not really no. They like to hit where it hurts. There's nothing imported about it. They don't want foreign occupation, so they fight back. Where/how they do it is irrelevant really. The attackers in this case were the weapon. Brainwashed maybe, we don't know yet.


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> Dunno what you're into treacle but not up for golden showers me. Well done for posting some more class though.
> 
> Ahh Wales.


MB,

ARe those cut off trousers or gouchos? they look comfy.


----------



## GettingSTRONG (May 18, 2013)

Oh wow! Thank god I saw this thread! Now I've got something entertaining to read on my lunch break tomorrow.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

dominimo said:


> MB,
> 
> ARe those cut off trousers or gouchos? they look comfy.


Fellas 3/4 slacks?

Don't know what a Gouchos is?


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

Mr_Socko said:


> Crack is back h34r:
> 
> Moral of the story: When all else fails, post a pic of your ar$e!


I'll keep that in mind...


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Do you and @beefdinner fancy taking this outside? I'll bring the baby oil


I'm not sure if I'm gonna get weed on...


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> Dunno what you're into treacle but not up for golden showers me. Well done for posting some more class though.
> 
> Ahh Wales.


Look we're obviously not going to be internet besties, such a shame. You think I'm uneducated I think you could have kept that thought to yourself but wanted to ridicule me and put me down for your own amusement. There. Is this going to continue now and you become my internet nemesis?


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> Fellas 3/4 slacks?
> 
> Don't know what a Gouchos is?


They look just like that except they cost a lot more... capitalism..


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Imy79 said:


> Agree with you, things are not justified just because of other wrongs. Two wrongs do not make a right, plus these so called muslims need to learn again, they obviously have been told the wrong info.....
> 
> Few facts:
> 
> ...


Even though you've written the above facts, the majority of the country will still believe what they read in the Daily Mail / The Sun


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> Look we're obviously not going to be internet besties, such a shame. You think I'm uneducated I think you could have kept that thought to yourself but wanted to ridicule me and put me down for your own amusement. There. Is this going to continue now and you become my internet nemesis?


Not really dude. You either banter or you **** off? I thought after signing off with your arris you was done.

And I'm all open and **** but I struggle to go if someone watches....


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

I am actually furious about the whole story. It's best I don't follow this thread too closely....


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Just saw this on the news. I am shocked. It's unreal how anyone could do something like this even if the were black,white or yellow its horrible. A could hear on the news why the car was crashed into the sign post? Anyone know why?


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

cub said:


> You're not looking at the root of it though; most people in this country of what ever background opposed the Iraq war yet why were, for example, the 7/7 bombers and those jailed last year for plotting to kidnap and behead a soldier Muslim? (According to the BBC there have been 30 attempted Islamist terrorist attacks since 2001.)
> 
> The reason that lies behind all these attacks is that their allegiance is not to this nation but to an international community: Muslims worldwide (the Islamic ummah). They identify with the Muslims of Iraq and Afghanistan rather than a member of this country's armed forces. The attackers felt they were fighting for their own people. They don't identify with this country. It's an imported problem.


Agree, keep a broad picture circa 2 million muslims in this country, 30 attempted 'Islamist' attacks in since 2001.....

Its bigger than an imported problem, if that was the case, we has this problem arised in maybe the last 10 years?. The underlying issue is Radicalisation, which needs to be nipped in the bud. Unfortunately its a difficult one to eradicate as it represents a small percentage of people. Tougher laws around this need to be introduced to deter these individuals to not allow them to fall in this trap.

I'm against most wars, as I feel they are unjustified, I'm sure there are a big percentage of people in this country that hold the same views. There are means of voicing concerns, unfortunately theses individuals get sold a different method. Hence my earlier comment about not allowing these wrongs to justify another wrong action, if these guys thought rationally then we would not eb faced with these issues. Unfortunately we are and we need to stop this fast.


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Look we're obviously not going to be internet besties, such a shame. You think I'm uneducated I think you could have kept that thought to yourself but wanted to ridicule me and put me down for your own amusement. There. Is this going to continue now and you become my internet *nemesis*?


"Do you know what Nemesis means?

A righteous infliction of retribution manifested by an appropriate agent , personified in this case by a 'orrible cvnt..".


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Beans said:


> Well not really no. They like to hit where it hurts. There's nothing imported about it. They don't want foreign occupation, so they fight back. Where/how they do it is irrelevant really. The attackers in this case were the weapon. *Brainwashed maybe*, we don't know yet.


This, they fight back as they are ignorant and have no knowledge


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Beans said:


> I didn't quite get that mate? Can you elborate? I don't mind if your insulting me, I'd just prefer to understand it.


In short, anyone in the UK under around 40, grew up in an education system heavily influenced with left wing/liberal propaganda, we then had Tony Blairs government under which you couldn't even say the word 'immigrant' without being branded racist, or 'little Englander'. We have seen public Chrismas trees, nativity plays, and St Georges day become frowned upon as they may apparently upset someone. We have been made to think that we should roll over, and bend over backwards to accomodate other races and religions, whilst watching our own being erroded.

If anyone has been brainwashed, it is the Great British public who now longer even dare stand up for themselves.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

dominimo said:


> "Do you know what Nemesis means?
> 
> A righteous infliction of retribution manifested by an appropriate agent , personified in this case by a 'orrible cvnt..".


Me! (Apparently)


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

MunchieBites said:


> Not really dude. You either banter or you **** off? I thought after signing off with your arris you was done.
> 
> And I'm all open and **** but I struggle to go if someone watches....


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Beans said:


> Well not really no. They like to hit where it hurts. There's nothing imported about it. They don't want foreign occupation, so they fight back. Where/how they do it is irrelevant really. The attackers in this case were the weapon. Brainwashed maybe, we don't know yet.


You've just proved my point: "They" don't want foreign occupation (the Muslims of Afghanistan and Iraq) so "they" (the attackers who killed the soldier) fight back by killing the soldier. You've just linked them together in exactly the way I was claiming: that the attackers felt kinship with the Muslims of Afghanistan and Iraq, identified with them as their own people. The attackers do not identify with this nation otherwise they would not have killed a member of this country's armed forces.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sub-Zero said:


> Even though you've written the above facts, the majority of the country will still believe what they read in the Daily Mail / The Sun


Unfortunately, due to emotions and the media this happens as rational thinking goes out. Cannot blame the common folk for this, as it is shame when innocent lives are lost, regardless of colour, race, religious belief etc.. Just don't get the narrow minded view and the stereotype views and generalisation, you often see with these cases. Most instances facts are lost.


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> Look we're obviously not going to be internet besties, such a shame. You think I'm uneducated I think you could have kept that thought to yourself but wanted to ridicule me and put me down for your own amusement. There. Is this going to continue now and you become my internet nemesis?


I think a few more pictures may help

Make them a little bit bigger though

A4 size would be good ;-)


----------



## GettingSTRONG (May 18, 2013)

dominimo said:


> "Do you know what Nemesis means?
> 
> A righteous infliction of retribution manifested by an appropriate agent , personified in this case by a 'orrible cvnt..".


You sir, just made my day!


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Total Rebuild said:


> In short, anyone in the UK under around 40, grew up in an education system heavily influenced with left wing/liberal propaganda, we then had Tony Blairs government under which you couldn't even say the word 'immigrant' without being branded racist, or 'little Englander'. We have seen public Chrismas trees, nativity plays, and St Georges day become frowned upon as they may apparently upset someone. We have been made to think that we should roll over, and bend over backwards to accomodate other races and religions, whilst watching our own being erroded.
> 
> *If anyone has been brainwashed, it is the Great British public who now longer even dare stand up for themselves*.


That is as true a fact as any. I don't consider myself brainwashed. I just don't believe everything I read in The Sun.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

cub said:


> You've just proved my point: "They" don't want foreign occupation (the Muslims of Afghanistan and Iraq) so "they" (the attackers who killed the soldier) fight back by killing the soldier. You've just linked them together in exactly the way I was claiming: that the attackers felt kinship with the Muslims of Afghanistan and Iraq, identified with them as their own people. The attackers do not identify with this nation otherwise they would not have killed a member of this country's armed forces.


Sorry I must have miss read your original post. I agree with you then, I think..


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> Not really dude. You either banter or you **** off? I thought after signing off with your arris you was done.
> 
> And I'm all open and **** but I struggle to go if someone watches....


did anyone else see this as being somewhat sexually suggestive? just me ?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Can all MA members please report to the Weekend Thread I feel we have been sidetracked here.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Total Rebuild said:


> In short, anyone in the UK under around 40, grew up in an education system heavily influenced with left wing/liberal propaganda, we then had Tony Blairs government under which you couldn't even say the word 'immigrant' without being branded racist, or 'little Englander'. We have seen public Chrismas trees, nativity plays, and St Georges day become frowned upon as they may apparently upset someone. We have been made to think that we should roll over, and bend over backwards to *accomodate other races and religions*, whilst watching our own being erroded.
> 
> If anyone has been brainwashed, it is the Great British public who now longer even dare stand up for themselves.


This country has been accommodating and had these values for years, hence what makes this country superior to any other in this world. The changes you mention, I agree should not have come about, that's what you get, when you get governments, who do not know what is at ground level. Saying that, we can have this as well as being accommodating, tolerance has gone a long way. Unfortunately things are being changed to change perception IMO of wrong decisions by the government. Totally disagree with this though, as there is no need to do this.

Please elaborate on this:

If anyone has been brainwashed, it is the Great British public who now longer even dare stand up for themselves


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

dominimo said:


> did anyone else see this as being somewhat sexually suggestive? just me ?


Everything I write is suggestive- this just more so.


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> Everything I write is suggestive- this just more so.


well, I was hoping... my mind just takes me there... and I don't put up much of a fight.

speaking of which...

and now a word from our sponsors- the uk-m fight du jour .


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Thanks for your permission, what is it I should disrespect.
> 
> Should we have one of those "you don't diss me arguments"?


We dont know each other, you cant judge me just because I'm a muslim . As I said you cant solve anything by disrespect . This is enough to make you hate me when 2 guys killed someone . it was a massacre in Norway shortly before , about 85 people were killed . Do you know during this attack there were two muslim children , two chechen , Mavsar and Rustam . These boys called their father by phone during the attack , the father said them "save other children as much as possible and attack to the gunman" , these muslim guys saved 23 christian children , hid them in a cave and thereafter attacked to the gunmen by throwing stones . These things didnt take place in the media , you know why , because they were muslims . Mavsar and Rustam was taken into custody by the police in norway , because they were muslims , how can the two muslim could save christians , according to them quran says "kill non-muslims wherever you find them"

Do you know what quran says , killing a human being is like killing all of humanity , saving a human being is like saving all of humanity ...

but I dont think its enough for people to respect islam . it is always easier to hate .


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Audrey Harrison has announced his return


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Noxchi said:


> We dont know each other, you cant judge me just because I'm a muslim . As I said you cant solve anything by disrespect . This is enough to make you hate me when 2 guys killed someone . it was a massacre in Norway shortly before , about 85 people were killed . Do you know during this attack there were two muslim children , two chechen , Mavsar and Rustam . These boys called their father by phone during the attack , the father said them "save other children as much as possible and attack to the gunman" , these muslim guys saved 23 christian children , hid them in a cave and thereafter attacked to the gunmen by throwing stones . These things didnt take place in the media , you know why , because they were muslims . Mavsar and Rustam was taken into custody by the police in norway , because they were muslims , how can the two muslim could save christians , according to them quran says "kill non-muslims wherever you find them"
> 
> Do you know what quran says , killing a human being is like killing all of humanity , saving a human being is like saving all of humanity ...
> 
> but I dont think its enough for people to respect islam . it is always easier to hate .


I know where you are coming from, but you misunderstood Kimballs point. You didn't read some of his other posts earlier, he has far from disrespecting anything, quite the opposite.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

barsnack said:


> Audrey Harrison has announced his return


What is he thinking:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

this is gonna get messy the EDL are on their way

http://www.itv.com/news/update/2013-05-22/far-right-edl-calls-for-protests-in-woolwich-over-attack/


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Imy79 said:


> This country has been accommodating and had these values for years, hence what makes this country superior to any other in this world. The changes you mention, I agree should not have come about, that's what you get, when you get governments, who do not know what is at ground level. Saying that, we can have this as well as being accommodating, tolerance has gone a long way. Unfortunately things are being changed to change perception IMO of wrong decisions by the government. Totally disagree with this though, as there is no need to do this.
> 
> *Please elaborate on this:*
> 
> ...


If there has been any attempt to brainwash anyone, it has been by successive governments & policy makers attempting to brainwash the indiginous population that it holds a collective guilt for the days of empire and, should quietly accept any attacks made upon it's people, culture, or history, and forgive those who do, in the name of being politically correct and to do otherwise makes you a racist, biggoted, little Englander.

In short, I believe the brainwashing to be in the opposite direction to that which the majority of people who raise the issue claim it to be.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

dbaird said:


> this is gonna get messy the EDL are on their way
> 
> http://www.itv.com/news/update/2013-05-22/far-right-edl-calls-for-protests-in-woolwich-over-attack/


Great that's what is needed, these thugs, what are they going to protest against and for?


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Riots in woolwich now Edl are all in the queens arms


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Sorry mate, but that excuse is getting a bit weak now.Every time this happens, someone tells me That Islam doesnt agree with murder.Yet everyday somewhere in the world someone gets blown up, or otherwise kiillws in the name of Islam.
> 
> I wonder how long it will be before the Muslim community speak out against this atrocity? Me I aint holding my breath.


if someone follows islam, and follows it correctly to the way it is written in their holy book there is nothing that preaches about killing

yes you can argue they are muslim by name but as said below by craigboy they are radicals and just like many radicals believe what they are doing is right but it is not.



Craigyboy said:


> Lets be crystal clear in what I said "RADICALISED MUSLIMS"
> 
> Personally I don't give a fvck everybody knows what is going on and I stated "IF YOU DON'T LIKE OUR COUNTRY, AND IT'S PEOPLE, BELIEFS, LIFESTYLE THEN GET FVCKIN OUT"
> 
> ...


if they followed islam down to the tee they would not be murders, what you can draw from the attack which is absolutely shocking is that they are radicals and obviously have a screw loose to go out and do what they have done

the rest is irrelevant but hey ho their was a law introduced that anyone who kills a police officer will get life in prison without parole and hopefully and most likely it will apply here so they will get their just deserts as well as living in prison in fear


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

dbaird said:


> this is gonna get messy the EDL are on their way
> 
> http://www.itv.com/news/update/2013-05-22/far-right-edl-calls-for-protests-in-woolwich-over-attack/


Being in South London I know a few people who associate with them, dirty Millwall fans *spit*, I will promise you this much now it's gonna get ugly. There was genuine outrage here when I had looters smashing up my flat nearly 2 years ago and from what I can tell people are more outraged now. All I can hear is police sirens.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

pmsl what are the edl gonna do? get pi55ed and talk about muslamic ray guns :lol:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

barsnack said:


> Audrey Harrison has announced his return


hahaha a read this yesterday

"the dream is not over yet" " a cant try and fail a need to keep going, am in the best shape of my career"

all the talk but cant throw a single punch in a fight lmao a say he bets against himself to get knocked out


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Total Rebuild said:


> If there has been any attempt to brainwash anyone, it has been by successive governments & policy makers attempting to brainwash the indiginous population that it holds a collective guilt for the days of empire and, should quietly accept any attacks made upon it's people, culture, or history, and forgive those who do, in the name of being politically correct and to do otherwise makes you a racist, biggoted, little Englander.


I get your point, hence my point earlier, the governments have these perceptions they have to make changes, when in reality no one that is non indigenous has requested this. Well I am talking about the majority not the small number of idiots. As in reality, they have everything they need, religious facilities, freedom of speech and so on. On the other hand these small number of idiots I put in the same bracket as the EDL and BNP, again who are a minority.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Mr_Morocco said:


> pmsl what are the edl gonna do? get pi55ed and talk about muslamic ray guns :lol:


LOL, then get others trying to go for them and chasing them down the street!. Complete joke :lol:


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Ballin said:


> Being in South London I know a few people who associate with them, dirty Millwall fans *spit*, I will promise you this much now it's gonna get ugly. There was genuine outrage here when I had looters smashing up my flat nearly 2 years ago and from what I can tell people are more outraged now. All I can hear is police sirens.


I feel sorry for you mate, having your flat damaged for no reason


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Only got to page 6 and skipped ahead so this may have been said already but They can clearly be heard on camera footage shouting Allah Akbar so are Muslim. They also make a statement about the government on camera. It's clearly some sort of twisted radicalised Islamic attack. Al Qaeda have announced their followed should launch lone wolf attacks so it could be this (just an example). Either way it seems pretty politically motivated.

Just to add as well that of course they're going to try and keep the attackers alive. If they're dead they can't gain any info from them.

R.I.P


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Imy79 said:


> I feel sorry for you mate, having your flat damaged for no reason


Well I was tooled up with a met baseball bat so my actual flat was ok :lol: but the reception was a bit shaken.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

There's a lot of holes in this story that just don't add up


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Beans said:


> I know this wasn't a reply to me. I feel sorry for you. If your mind is that small then it must be a difficult world for you to live in.


Hmmmm, is your forum name thus the size of your brain?. Must be, to come back with crap like that :laugh:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

m575 said:


> There's a lot of holes in this story that just don't add up


Like what?


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Ballin said:


> Well I was tooled up with a met baseball bat so my actual flat was ok :lol: but the reception was a bit shaken.


  , poor receptionist.

http://www.independent.co.uk/voices/comment/woolwich-attack-as-the-story-of-the-killing-breaks-the-edl-will-have-something-sinister-in-store-8628100.html

Nice article, even though certain things I didnt' agree with.

what I really funny is this bit:

The militant anti-Islamic today ordered the march toward Woolwich, exactly three months after he was released from prison for possessing a fake passport

A great citizen of the country and role model for the values we hold


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

dbaird said:


> this is gonna get messy the EDL are on their way
> 
> http://www.itv.com/news/update/2013-05-22/far-right-edl-calls-for-protests-in-woolwich-over-attack/


Lets just hope people don't resort to using those Muslamic ray guns!


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

m575 said:


> There's a lot of holes in this story that just don't add up


Don't go there!


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> So off the top of my head, I can think of Anglican and Pagan. What other religions of UK origin would you allow then?
> 
> You do know that Christianity isn't of UK origin don't you?


Where have I said Christian is of UK origin?. Just merely pointing out how another religion is viewed in an Islamic state. Anyway, thickism is another religion that should be banned, for which I am very happy not to be a member of.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Lets just hope people don't resort to using those Muslamic ray guns!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> Only got to page 6 and skipped ahead so this may have been said already but They can clearly be heard on camera footage *shouting Allah Akbar so are Muslim*. They also make a statement about the government on camera. It's clearly some sort of twisted radicalised Islamic attack. Al Qaeda have announced their followed should launch lone wolf attacks so it could be this (just an example). Either way it seems pretty politically motivated.
> 
> Just to add as well that of course they're going to try and keep the attackers alive. If they're dead they can't gain any info from them.
> 
> R.I.P


They could just be nutters and shouting that because they are completely insane?

I know a few Arabic words as I work with a couple of Arabs, doesn't make me a Muslim though.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

The edl just need any excuse to have a p1ss up and kick off...lol thick cnuts!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Noxchi said:


> We dont know each other, you cant judge me just because I'm a muslim . As I said you cant solve anything by disrespect . This is enough to make you hate me when 2 guys killed someone . it was a massacre in Norway shortly before , about 85 people were killed . Do you know during this attack there were two muslim children , two chechen , Mavsar and Rustam . These boys called their father by phone during the attack , the father said them "save other children as much as possible and attack to the gunman" , these muslim guys saved 23 christian children , hid them in a cave and thereafter attacked to the gunmen by throwing stones . These things didnt take place in the media , you know why , because they were muslims . Mavsar and Rustam was taken into custody by the police in norway , because they were muslims , how can the two muslim could save christians , according to them quran says "kill non-muslims wherever you find them"
> 
> Do you know what quran says , killing a human being is like killing all of humanity , saving a human being is like saving all of humanity ...
> 
> but I dont think its enough for people to respect islam . it is always easier to hate .


I found out you were a Muslim 3 seconds ago.

I have no idea if I like you or not, you're a few words on a screen at the moment.

I do know you've got a big chip on your shoulder.

As a matter of fact, and I don't know this either, I like all foreign women, especially with an accent, by default.

And if you're an English Muslim I have no interest in your religion whatsoever, religion itself is evil, all of it.

If you're a nice English person, or hot, ill like you, if you let that chip rule your life or you're nasty I won't. Sure wont find out on here though


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

huckfead said:


> Where have I said Christian is of UK origin?. Just merely pointing out how another religion is viewed in an Islamic state. Anyway, thickism is another religion that should be banned, for which I am very happy not to be a member of.


I didn't say you had said that Chrisitanity is of UK origin...I merely asked if you're aware it isn't.

Would still be interested to hear which religions you'd allow under the system of only religions of UK origin can be followed legally in the UK.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

f*ck me these clowns even go abroad and get owned and end up running away like pu55ys


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


>


Big tune! :lol:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> Like what?


New crews arriving before police when the armed police were what? 2.5 miles away? A woman supposedly comforting the victim or checking for a pulse. How do you do that to a headless body. Killers hanging around to talk to camera crews calm as day then apparently charging at police. They just cut up a persons body but only hand bloody hands?? Just loads of little details like that. I don't mean to sound heartless, It's disgusting and a terrible act. People are just too quick to jump on the muslim bandwagon and believe the government accusing terrorism when they had no idea what had even happened


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

mikep81 said:


> Only got to page 6 and skipped ahead so this may have been said already but They can clearly be heard on camera footage shouting Allah Akbar so are Muslim. They also make a statement about the government on camera. It's clearly some sort of twisted radicalised Islamic attack. Al Qaeda have announced their followed should launch lone wolf attacks so it could be this (just an example). Either way it seems pretty politically motivated.
> 
> Just to add as well that of course they're going to try and keep the attackers alive. If they're dead they can't gain any info from them.
> 
> R.I.P


I agree with you they have been indoctrinated into radical islam, they also fall into the disbelief category, as killing an innocent puts you in disbelief, as far as I know. It would be good to get info on, who they have been radiclaised, could be anyone from Al Qaeda to any other pocket cells of jihadist groups.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Imy79 said:


> Don't go there!


Sorry mr Cameron


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

m575 said:


> Sorry mr Cameron


OK, thanks for that, I'm not running the country yet, just waiting to take over, need to get approval from the EDL, they may not be happy with me doing it though


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> f*ck me these clowns even go abroad and get owned and end up running away like pu55ys


They're a bit of a joke aren't they lol. I remember this interview on Newsnight a while back...

Favourite quote is: "I'm not against Muslims, I'm only against Islam" :laugh:

If you're interested in watching the interview (and Paxman's shock at how stupid someone can be) it starts at 4m30s


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

Kimball said:


> I found out you were a Muslim 3 seconds ago.
> 
> I have no idea if I like you or not, you're a few words on a screen at the moment.
> 
> ...


Sorry I dont understand you exactly . This isnt my native language , I'm talkin about human love , not the love of the opposite sex , also I'm engaged and will marry in August .

Religion itself is evil , this is your opinion .

Human itself is evil , this is my opinion .

Okey , thanks ...


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Smitch said:


> They could just be nutters and shouting that because they are completely insane?
> 
> I know a few Arabic words as I work with a couple of Arabs, doesn't make me a Muslim though.


Not sure if that's a serious counter argument or sarcasm?!!! They could be mutters, in fact I would argue that they are nutters, but I'm yet to see a documented case where no Muslims have shouted Allah Akbar whilst hacking someone to death??!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

m575 said:


> New crews arriving before police when the armed police were what? 2.5 miles away? A woman supposedly comforting the victim or checking for a pulse. How do you do that to a headless body. Killers hanging around to talk to camera crews calm as day then apparently charging at police. They just cut up a persons body but only hand bloody hands?? Just loads of little details like that. I don't mean to sound heartless, It's disgusting and a terrible act. People are just too quick to jump on the muslim bandwagon and believe the government accusing terrorism when they had no idea what had even happened


its a shame people would instead like to jump on the muslim bandwagon rather than the despicable act itself

there are many many racist attacks that happen on a daily occurance many of which we do not hear about like this

the 75 year old defenseless man was killed on his way home from mosque :http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2316958/Small-Heath-stabbing-Birmingham-pensioner-Mohammed-Saleem-Chaudry-killed-way-evening-prayers.html

does anyone shout christian radicalists then?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Lets just hope people don't resort to using those Muslamic ray guns!


Having just watched that it sounds like he's saying (slurring) Muslamic rape gangs, not ray guns.

Still a complete fvckwit though.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

m575 said:


> New crews arriving before police when the armed police were what? 2.5 miles away? *A woman supposedly comforting the victim or checking for a pulse. How do you do that to a headless body*. Killers hanging around to talk to camera crews calm as day then apparently charging at police. *They just cut up a persons body but only hand bloody hands*?? Just loads of little details like that. I don't mean to sound heartless, It's disgusting and a terrible act. People are just too quick to jump on the muslim bandwagon and believe the government accusing terrorism when they had no idea what had even happened


These two points in particular are well dodge aren't they. Know exactly what you mean about things not adding up.


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

Sad state of affairs only compounded by the shocking ignorance and racist views of some people on here tonight ...

Martin Luther King was a Christian... But not many people realise so was Adolf Hitler...

Unfortunately extremism is a dark undercurrent in all religions, races and creeds....


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> These two points in particular are well dodge aren't they. Know exactly what you mean about things not adding up.


Also the pictures of the victim don't appear to show any blood whatsoever. No pool of it around him etc. i know I sound very grim here and I don't mean any disrespect to the victim or his family/friends/colleagues.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> Not sure if that's a serious counter argument or sarcasm?!!! They could be mutters, in fact I would argue that they are nutters, but I'm yet to see a documented case where no Muslims have shouted Allah Akbar whilst hacking someone to death??!


Was a bit of both mate. I'm just saying that they could just be a couple of nutters hacking someone to death and decided to make it look like it was some terrorist killing, who knows how an insane persons mind works?!?!

I personally think they're not terrorists, they're just psychos!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Having just watched that it sounds like he's saying (slurring) Muslamic rape gangs, not ray guns.
> 
> Still a complete fvckwit though.


Yeah he is saying Muslamic rape gangs (I think)...but someone then released a 'remix' song about ray guns I think. Plus it's funnier lol.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

m575 said:


> New crews arriving before police when the armed police were what? 2.5 miles away? A woman supposedly comforting the victim or checking for a pulse. How do you do that to a headless body. Killers hanging around to talk to camera crews calm as day then apparently charging at police. They just cut up a persons body but only hand bloody hands?? Just loads of little details like that. I don't mean to sound heartless, It's disgusting and a terrible act. People are just too quick to jump on the muslim bandwagon and believe the government accusing terrorism when they had no idea what had even happened


Here come the tin foil hat brigade!!!!

It's all a conspiracy, the government are tryng to cause a race war!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> They're a bit of a joke aren't they lol. I remember this interview on Newsnight a while back...
> 
> Favourite quote is: "I'm not against Muslims, I'm only against Islam" :laugh:
> 
> If you're interested in watching the interview (and Paxman's shock at how stupid someone can be) it starts at 4m30s


PMSL got to love Paxman, what an uneducated dimwit the edl 'leader' is, a few on this thread are as thick


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

All I have as a view is religion will always cause war and suffering. No matter what religion it is. I'm a proud athiest Becuase I lead my life how I want to.. Not how a book or vicar or any other religious simble tells me to. RIP to that poor young man


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

m575 said:


> New crews arriving before police when the armed police were what? 2.5 miles away? A woman supposedly comforting the victim or checking for a pulse. How do you do that to a headless body. Killers hanging around to talk to camera crews calm as day then apparently charging at police. They just cut up a persons body but only hand bloody hands?? Just loads of little details like that. I don't mean to sound heartless, It's disgusting and a terrible act. People are just too quick to jump on the muslim bandwagon and believe the government accusing terrorism when they had no idea what had even happened


Have you ever tried to drive 2.5 miles in London?! And I don't think there were any news crews there before the ARV. Just bystanders with cameras?? The body isn't headless. They tried to hack his head off from what I've read, but maybe she was just in shock. I attended an assassination as a medic in South Africa in a restaurant. A man had been shot in the back of the head at point blank in front of his wife and two kids while they ate dinner. By the time we got there his brain was literally on the table outside of his head, yet the manager of the restaurant was begging us, through shock, to resuscitate him!!!

The killers being calm as day is actually quite common in religious driven crimes. If these guys were Muslim they'd have believed that their acts were justified by god and that if they died they would be martyrs for their cause and receive a shot load of virgins!! Faith and belief is a powerful thing.

Them only having bloody hands doesn't seem strange to me. When people get hacked with machetes it doesn't always create a tidal wave of blood flying through the air like Hollywood would have you believe!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

C.unts are not the word for these kind of people.this sickends me. hope they get assed raped and killed in prison, even that is to good for these people.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Here come the tin foil hat brigade!!!!
> 
> It's all a conspiracy, the government are tryng to cause a race war!


Here comes the lets all believe its a coincidence brigade.

Baaaaaaa

I'm not callin it out as a conspiracy at all. But if you believe all of what I said about above to actually be plausible then well......no comment


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

wouldn't surprise if the two murdering pigs were involved in this ..these are the pigs that poisoned the mind....

SCUM...


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Looks like an attempted terror attack happend earlier, wasnt reported on mainstream news though, man with knife tried to burn down a mosque, a few people were praying inside.

http://www.thisistotalessex.co.uk/Braintree-man-arrested-following-mosque-attack/story-19057620-detail/story.html#axzz2U46GKl72

http://www.itv.com/news/update/2013-05-22/arrests-after-mosque-attacks-in-essex-and-canterbury/


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Looks like an attempted terror attack happend earlier, wasnt reported on mainstream news though, man with knife tried to burn down a mosque, a few people were praying inside.
> 
> http://www.thisistotalessex.co.uk/Braintree-man-arrested-following-mosque-attack/story-19057620-detail/story.html#axzz2U46GKl72
> 
> http://www.itv.com/news/update/2013-05-22/arrests-after-mosque-attacks-in-essex-and-canterbury/


That was on sky news and was believed to be a retaliatory attack in response to today's killing. You say it wasn't reported on mainstream news but then quite a link to ITV?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> That was on sky news!


No big uproar about it though tbh, its an act of terrorism


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> No big uproar about it though tbh, its an act of terrorism


Well no one was hurt so why would there be an uproar?!


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Must hold my tongue must hold my tongue. Hate hearing about stuff like this. It says they were black men but were they black or Muslim? Can't see a black person doing this and shouting all boll0x about Allan or whoever it is they worship.


This can't be a serious post surely


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> That was on sky news and was believed to be a retaliatory attack in response to today's killing. You say it wasn't reported on mainstream news but then quite a link to ITV?


I meant its not as reported as the other incident


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Well no one was hurt so why would there be an uproar?!


Because it was an attempted terrorist attack that was foiled by the police..


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Plus that's not really terrorism and will be a race hate crime. Someone has taken it upon them to "fvck up some Muslims" for revenge from today. Guarantee there will be no political motivation behind the attempted attack.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Plus that's not really terrorism and will be a race hate crime. Someone has taken it upon them to "fvck up some Muslims" for revenge from today. Guarantee there will be no political motivation behind the attempted attack.


How would the news and this forum react if a muslim guy walked into a church carrying a knife and tried to burn it down?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Plus that's not really terrorism and will be a race hate crime. Someone has taken it upon them to "fvck up some Muslims" for revenge from today. Guarantee there will be no political motivation behind the attempted attack.


Aint todays murder the exact same then? 2 guys took it upon themselves to retaliate to uk forces killing innocents during war and "fvcked up a soldier"


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> How would the news and this forum react if a muslim guy walked into a church carrying a knife and tried to burn it down?


I don't know. It's never happened here, has it?!. But the facts of the matter is that no-one was hurt. And it seems obvious that it was a race hate in retaliation to today that appears to be a form of terrorist attack, based on the video evidence being broadcast. An attempted attack against a mosque, which I've just read about on the headlines of SKY news (one story below the attack today) is not going to take priority over an actually murder, and a pretty horrific one at that, is it! I see the point that your getting at but I think on this occasion you may be clutching at straws.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Aint todays murder the exact same then? 2 guys took it upon themselves to retaliate to uk forces killing innocents during war and "fvcked up a soldier"


UK forces don't intentionally kill

Civilians for starters and secondly no

It's not the same. If it is an Islamic terror attack then they (terrorists) have declared war against all westerners or non believers and have stated themselves that they donor differentiate between innocent and soldiers (bin laden said that himself). British troops make every effort to ensure no civilian casualties are inflicted which is evident by the fact that over 80% of all civilian casualties in afghan are as a result of Taliban action.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> I meant its not as reported as the other incident


A man was killed today in cold blood in broad daylight. Don't you think that's bigger news than something that was attempted?


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

well this is one epic thread, my eyes are burning from looking at screen for so long and I have also learned that beefdinner has got one beautiful sexy bum


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> letting too many people into the country is the result in this. We are too easy!! we need stand up and stop all these idiots


i think its your own citizens that carried this out,how you solve something like that i dont know..


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> UK forces don't intentionally kill
> 
> Civilians for starters and secondly no
> 
> It's not the same. If it is an Islamic terror attack then they (terrorists) have declared war against all westerners or non believers and have stated themselves that they donor differentiate between innocent and soldiers (bin laden said that himself). British troops make every effort to ensure no civilian casualties are inflicted which is evident by the fact that over 80% of all civilian casualties in afghan are as a result of Taliban action.


i remember the paras shooting 14 unarmned civies in derry, and your PM apoligising for it


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

It's a conspiracy


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

I love how this always ends, muslim community being demonised... What makes them terrorists? a white guy kills 70+ in Norway they class him as "mentally ill" no mention of his religion etc or any references to his 110% pure right wing racist roots. Two random black guys with a British London accent kill one person, terrorists!... anything with a bit of colour commits a crime ISLAMIST TERRORIST... go figure. Time to wake up really, any idiot can shout what ever they want to before committing a crime, that doesn't mean they are representing that particular groups/governments/countries/religions views.

__________________


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

You really need to do your homework.Anders Behring Breivik, was a right wing activist, who attacked members of a political party, whom he perceived to be responsible for the long term Islamification of Norway.His mental state is not relevant.He actions were not due to his religious beliefs per se, but a political attack.

These two men in London killed a soldier in the name of Islam.That would seem obvious, as its now been confirmed they were Chanting Islamic nonsense afterwards.Whether or not they represent the views of as whole community,is not pertinent.In their eyes, they were acting on behalf of Islam.A politically motivated attack, on behalf on their beliefs.

Terrorism, it indeed was.Please use a dictionary to find a suitable definition, of what the word means.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Sub-Zero said:


> Even though you've written the above facts, the majority of the country will still believe what they read in the Daily Mail / The Sun


And what weve seen live on television.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

essexboy said:


> And what weve seen live on television.


Well no one is denying the event took place, now are they?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Sub-Zero said:


> Well no one is denying the event took place, now are they?


I think the insinuation ,was that anything that you read that views Islam in a negative light, is just sensationalism.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

essexboy said:


> You really need to do your homework.Anders Behring Breivik, was a right wing activist, who attacked members of a political party, whom he perceived to be responsible for the long term Islamification of Norway.His mental state is not relevant.*He actions were not due to his religious beliefs per se, but a political attack*.
> 
> These two men in London killed a soldier in the name of Islam.That would seem obvious, as its now been confirmed they were Chanting Islamic nonsense afterwards.Whether or not they represent the views of as whole community,is not pertinent.In their eyes, they were acting on behalf of Islam.A politically motivated attack, on behalf on their beliefs.
> 
> Terrorism, it indeed was.Please use a dictionary to find a suitable definition, of what the word means.


What difference does that make? both are killing innocents, regardless of their reasons behind thier actions.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

essexboy said:


> I think the insinuation ,was that anything that you read that views Islam in a negative light, is just sensationalism.


Well isn't that how all newpapers sell...its all about ratings and sales. Negative and scary " stories" are what keep people glued.

But c'mon essexboy, I'm sure you don't believe everything written in the sun or Mail, do you?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Sub-Zero said:


> Well isn't that how all newpapers sell...its all about ratings and sales. Negative and scary " stories" are what keep people glued.
> 
> But c'mon essexboy, I'm sure you don't believe everything written in the sun or Mail, do you?


Of course not.However, The evidence is empirical.We saw this man , justifying his actions live on tv.That was my original point.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Of course not.However, The evidence is empirical.We saw this man , justifying his actions live on tv.That was my original point.


Maybe justified in his own twisted mind, but what he did isn't justifed by Islam.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Noxchi said:


> We dont know each other, you cant judge me just because I'm a muslim . As I said you cant solve anything by disrespect . This is enough to make you hate me when 2 guys killed someone . it was a massacre in Norway shortly before , about 85 people were killed . Do you know during this attack there were two muslim children , two chechen , Mavsar and Rustam . These boys called their father by phone during the attack , the father said them "save other children as much as possible and attack to the gunman" , these muslim guys saved 23 christian children , hid them in a cave and thereafter attacked to the gunmen by throwing stones . These things didnt take place in the media , you know why , because they were muslims . Mavsar and Rustam was taken into custody by the police in norway , because they were muslims , how can the two muslim could save christians , according to them quran says "kill non-muslims wherever you find them"
> 
> Do you know what quran says , killing a human being is like killing all of humanity , saving a human being is like saving all of humanity ...
> 
> but I dont think its enough for people to respect islam . it is always easier to hate .


Perhaps viewing Muslims calling for our troops and Police to "burn in hell" is what many judgements are founded upon.

You might want to research the Bosnian war.How many Muslim lives were saved from, murder, and rape by our troops? A good few thousand I would think.We dont need to justify our actions, based on race, gender or colour.Our troops are mobilised to fight against injustice and oppression regardless of whom it is directed against.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Only just seen this and its sickening... That poor bloke... At some point it really is all going to kick off


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

lostwars said:


> i remember the paras shooting 14 unarmned civies in derry, and your PM apoligising for it


Yes you are right and so did soldiers during the crusades but I thought it was obvious from the flow of the conversation that we were talking about modern day conflicts involving Muslims.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

forgetting that when a non Muslim man does something bad they don't refer to him as a Christian extremist terrorist did this and that. For example Andreas breivik who killed 70 people in Norway two years ago. He was a Christian and extremist but people and media called it the horrible murder, not the act of a terrorist. And so on.... Many incidents similar to this.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sub-Zero said:


> Maybe justified in his own twisted mind, but what he did isn't justifed by Islam.


..

Sub zero???? Are you serious?????


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tonk007 said:


> I love how this always ends, muslim community being demonised... What makes them terrorists? a white guy kills 70+ in Norway they class him as "mentally ill" no mention of his religion etc or any references to his 110% pure right wing racist roots. Two random black guys with a British London accent kill one person, terrorists!... anything with a bit of colour commits a crime ISLAMIST TERRORIST... go figure. Time to wake up really, any idiot can shout what ever they want to before committing a crime, that doesn't mean they are representing that particular groups/governments/countries/religions views.
> 
> __________________


However that's the difference most idiots who kill DON'T shout whatever they want it appears those following this religion shout their god!!!


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

geeby112 said:


> forgetting that when a non Muslim man does something bad they don't refer to him as a Christian extremist terrorist did this and that. For example Andreas breivik who killed 70 people in Norway two years ago. He was a Christian and extremist but people and media called it the horrible murder, not the act of a terrorist. And so on.... Many incidents similar to this.


Every media outlet at the time called him a terrorist. He was charged with Terrorism, your talking rubbish.

The fact was, at no point did he say he was committing those murders in the name of Christianity, he was a far right extremist, it had nothing to do with religion. Most of the people he murdered would have been Christians.

Not sure why you're even bringing it up, are you trying in some way to play down what those animals did yesterday?


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

If I work at McDonald's and decide to cut off my pubes and shove them in a burger and the customer that receives the burger goes to the news with it, McDonald's then get a bad reputation. They didn't tell me to do it, I did it myself because I'm a crazy son of a bitch and I had long pubes, but that doesn't mean that people won't be boycotting McDonald's or at least checking their burgers a little more carefully.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Not all muslims are terrorist's,

Not all germans are nazi's,

Not all geordies punch horse's :lol:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> ..
> 
> Sub zero???? Are you serious?????


Well i would not have wrote it if i wern't


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

essexboy said:


> You really need to do your homework.Anders Behring Breivik, was a right wing activist, who attacked members of a political party, whom he perceived to be responsible for the long term Islamification of Norway.His mental state is not relevant.He actions were not due to his religious beliefs per se, but a political attack.
> 
> These two men in London killed a soldier in the name of Islam.That would seem obvious, as its now been confirmed they were Chanting Islamic nonsense afterwards.Whether or not they represent the views of as whole community,is not pertinent.In their eyes, they were acting on behalf of Islam.A politically motivated attack, on behalf on their beliefs.
> 
> *Terrorism, it indeed was.Please use a dictionary to find a suitable definition, of what the word means.*


"Terrorism

ter·ror·ism

/?ter??riz?m/

Noun

The use of violence and intimidation in the pursuit of political aims."

By definition, any army carrying out operations in foreign territory are terrorists. I do realise you have a lot of support and respect for the British troops from your posts, so to be clear, I'm not saying they are terrorists.

But it is easy to put spin on something to try to make others perceive something in a certain way.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

B.I.G said:


> A man was killed today in cold blood in broad daylight. Don't you think that's bigger news than something that was attempted?


I agree that it is big news as it's a horrible crime and will no doubt sell lots of newspapers. But according to statistics, there are around three murders per day. I'm sure some of these are committed in broad daylight. Yet not all are reported equally. Surely there's a reason for this.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Sub-Zero said:


> Maybe justified in his own twisted mind, but what he did isn't justifed by Islam.





Skye666 said:


> ..
> 
> Sub zero???? Are you serious?????


Skye, do you have some information/evidence on Islam justifying such actions? If so, I'd be interested to hear it.

Have a look at @Mr_Socko's analogy of pubes McDonalds.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Mr_Socko said:


> If I work at McDonald's and decide to cut off my pubes and shove them in a burger and the customer that receives the burger goes to the news with it, McDonald's then get a bad reputation. They didn't tell me to do it, I did it myself because I'm a crazy son of a bitch and I had long pubes, but that doesn't mean that people won't be boycotting McDonald's or at least checking their burgers a little more carefully.


mental note of not going to your Maccy D's

althugh i do like a shaved ballbag


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> mental note of not going to your Maccy D's
> 
> althugh i do like a shaved ballbag


So basically thats a metaphor for saying you like skin head nazis

could have been anymore blatant, post reported


----------



## Lemaow (Aug 28, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> "Terrorism
> 
> ter·ror·ism
> 
> ...


Depends what you mean by operations really. Most of our armed forces these days are deployed in a peace keeping or security form and don't go around being violent or intimidating without good reason ie they are being attacked. And even that is just defense. However, if an army went out there and started shooting up the place then I can see how the term might fit!  Terrorism will also target innocents (general public etc), an army won't.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Ofcourse not all Muslims are terrorists but its clear that Islam/The Koran is being used to justify terrorism to these people.

We have extremists in this country who are preaching hatred against us and no matter where they were born we need to kick it out in whatever way it takes.

Should we allow the practice of other religions in this country? How long would I last in Afghan preaching my hatred for Allah?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

one mans terrorist is another mans freedom fighter.

these two are neither.

they are murderers.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

First things first - RIP to the solider. Awful crime committed by evil scum

I was up till late last night arguing with illiterate EDL supporters after a photo was posted of them congregated outside a pub in balaclavas. Some of the comments were quite astonishing

*"Go on boys do the Muslim c*nts if any Muslim on here and reads this! get back to your own f*cking country you scummy sh*t look alike c*nts"*

*
*

*
"F*ck those curry smelling ********* and f*ck them up"*

I even got attacked because my surname isn't English!

Seems like some people fail to realise that Islam is a religion not a race. By kicking "them out" who are they referring to? Muslims? Somalians? There are many British born people who are Muslim or choose to follow that religion. So what happens now? Find every person who worships Islam and kick them out of the country? "Keep Britain British" is a famous motto of theirs. How do you define "British"? My Dad isn't British, so would he have to leave?

I know plenty of Muslims and I can tell you that the majority will be just as shocked as every other person. It's just a shame a lot of them will be subject to abuse after this event. Don't tar everyone with the same brush.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

iyal said:


> So basically thats a metaphor for saying you like skin head nazis
> 
> could have been anymore blatant, post reported


no its a literal explanation of how much i admire the shaved nutsack


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Lemaow said:


> Depends what you mean by operations really. Most of our armed forces these days are deployed in a peace keeping or security form and don't go around being violent or intimidating without good reason ie they are being attacked. And even that is just defense. However, if an army went out there and started shooting up the place then I can see how the term might fit!  Terrorism will also target innocents (general public etc), an army won't.


The armed forces are deployed for 'peace' now...but it wasn't so peaceful when they entered the Middle East. In fact, it looked brutal. And it doesn't seem that peaceful now either

As for targeting innocents...are you saying that it's ok to target the military, but not civilians? If so, then that would seem to say that yesterday's attack was legitimate, as the victim was a soldier as the media keep pointing out.

Seems to me that it's only savages, fanatics and extremists that use machetes and home made bombs. Civilised people kill with drones and cruise missiles.

Just remember, one man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter. That said, I'm not trying to justify what happened yesterday. Just saying there are many ways to look at the many things that go on across the world.

For me, what happened to that poor man yesterday was disgusting and heinous. But then, I find the fact that so many people (military and civilians) are killed by drones and cruise missiles disgusting and heinous too.


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> no its a literal explanation of how much i admire the shaved nutsack


What would you do with said nut sack ? I would say pm me the answer but i am too new in these parts


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> mental note of not going to your Maccy D's
> 
> *althugh i do like a shaved ballbag*


Who doesn't!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

iyal said:


> What would you do with said nut sack ? I would say pm me the answer but i am too new in these parts


dress it up nice, take it to the movies- buy it dinner etc.

i like to spoil ball bags


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

The L Man said:


> First things first - RIP to the solider. Awful crime committed by evil scum
> 
> I was up till late last night arguing with illiterate EDL supporters after a photo was posted of them congregated outside a pub in balaclavas. Some of the comments were quite astonishing
> 
> ...


But it's easier to do that and doesn't require and ounce of brain power to do so,hence why it's generally unintelligent,single minded idiots who do it.I don't know how you you could be bothered arguing with EDL supporters,you'd have more success discussing nuclear half lives with a group of deaf 4 year olds.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

20 minutes for an armed response unit to arrive in our nations capital is shocking and disgusting giving the nature of the incident

Im gonna keep my opinions to myself as i see no point in airing them on an open forum and nothing great will come of it, i think members should take a step back and look at the bigger picture, stop arguing amongst yourselves as your words are minuscule compared to the repercussions in the aftermath of what this can potentially cause and innocents WILL be caught up in it

Maybe for once people should realise that the reason they dont "get heard" is because of the way they go about it :wink:

To many angry words blinds the truth of the matter and that is a young man needlessly lost his life yesterday and i will be the first to admit, it atcualy scared me, as big as we all think we are this really shocked me and as much as it breaks my heart to say this.. its only a sign of things to come unfortunately

RIP to the young man.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> But it's easier to do that and doesn't require and ounce of brain power to do so,hence why it's generally unintelligent,single minded idiots who do it.I don't know how you you could be bothered arguing with EDL supporters,you'd have more success discussing nuclear half lives with a group of deaf 4 year olds.


I was actually irritated at first - I posted the same sort of comment as above and they just overlooked it and posted the same old s*it argument which confirmed there's no point getting involved. The amount of times I saw the term "Pakis" and even "Indians" as well. Just mind blowing how stupid people are. Most of them couldn't string a sentence together.


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

essexboy said:


> Perhaps viewing Muslims calling for our troops and Police to "burn in hell" is what many judgements are founded upon.
> 
> You might want to research the Bosnian war.How many Muslim lives were saved from, murder, and rape by our troops? A good few thousand I would think.We dont need to justify our actions, based on race, gender or colour.Our troops are mobilised to fight against injustice and oppression regardless of whom it is directed against.


Please stop to lying . You let it all together the killing of muslim people in Bosnia , all europe . you have made a meeting in London and everyone said we cant interfere in it , you said to be resolved through diplomatic ways while people are being killed .

This is the last message I wrote for this thread .


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> It says they were black men but were they black or Muslim? Can't see a black person doing this and shouting all boll0x about Allan or whoever it is they worship.


black is skin colour and been a muslim is a religion.......

you can be a black muslim its one of the predominant religions in africa


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

What god honestly would condone this kind of act of depravity... irrelevant of which religion!


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

I think the answer is we all need to double the dose of steroids and include tren, if we are ever unfortunate to be in a isolated incident with two nutters then we need to be ready

P.S if your natty your fukced also if your just starting and using long esters dont go outside until 4 weeks


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

ASOC5 said:


> black is skin colour and been a muslim is a religion.......
> 
> you can be a black muslim its one of the predominant religions in africa


I saw someone with beef dinners quote in their signature yesterday, assuming it was for the stupidness of her post


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Noxchi said:


> Human itself is evil , this is my opinion .


Probably a lot of truth in this, for aslong as humans have been around they have found reasons for war. Religion is just another reason..


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Noxchi said:


> Please stop to lying . You let it all together the killing of muslim people in Bosnia , all europe . you have made a meeting in London and everyone said we cant interfere in it , you said to be resolved through diplomatic ways while people are being killed .
> 
> This is the last message I wrote for this thread .


sorry but don't get started on bosnia. cruel cruel war.


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

In the defence of @beefdinner its true what they say, you cant have the looks and the brains

I mean beef dinner would get smashed but it's obvious she isn't the brightest one out of a load of meat head steroid (DNP & PEP) abusers

(Which makes it worse I suppose)


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

ASOC5 said:


> black is skin colour and been a muslim is a religion.......
> 
> you can be a black muslim its one of the predominant religions in africa


Well I also haven't seen black guys shouting about allan so how do you explain this?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

iyal said:


> In the defence of @beefdinner its true what they say, you cant have the looks and the brains
> 
> I mean beef dinner would get her back ripped out but it's obvious she isn't the brightest one out of a load of meat head steroid (DNP & PEP) abusers
> 
> (Which makes it worse I suppose)


her back ripped out?


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> her back ripped out?


Get laid


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

iyal said:


> In the defence of @beefdinner its true what they say, you cant have the looks and the brains
> 
> I mean beef dinner would get her back ripped out but it's obvious she isn't the brightest one out of a load of meat head steroid (DNP & PEP) abusers
> 
> (Which makes it worse I suppose)


troll.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

iyal said:


> Get her axe smashed in


first of all-

isnt it normal boy speak ot say 'smash her back doors in' not "rip her back out" that sounds like you are going to maul her.

secondly- whilst i dont really like the girl i also dont approve of blokes exclaiming how they are going to 'smash her back doors in' to women. ALthough techinically dont know how i feel about mauling women


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

MutantX said:


> troll.


Not really mate, just looking at things from both sides of the coin, read my other posts if you think I am a troll.

I have a bit to much knowledge about steroids to be a troll


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> first of all-
> 
> isnt it normal boy speak ot say 'smash her back doors in' not "rip her back out" that sounds like you are going to maul her.
> 
> secondly- whilst i dont really like the girl i also dont approve of blokes exclaiming how they are going to 'smash her back doors in' to women. ALthough techinically dont know how i feel about mauling women


Yep rip her back out isnt a common one, Ill change it as didnt think it would be offensive


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

iyal said:


> Not really mate, just looking at things from both sides of the coin, read my other posts if you think I am a troll.
> 
> I have a bit to much knowledge about steroids to be a troll


Oh, just a tw4t then :whistling:


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Oh, just a tw4t then :whistling:


Agreed


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

iyal said:


> Yep rip her back out isnt a common one, Ill change it as didnt think it would be offensive


appreciated


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Well I also haven't seen black guys shouting about allan so how do you explain this?


I have,his dog had ran off in the park he was shouting "Allan,Allan" He also had a backpack on so I phoned the police.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

iyal said:


> Not really mate, just looking at things from both sides of the coin, read my other posts if you think I am a troll.
> 
> I have a bit to much knowledge about steroids to be a troll


maybe then your input should be a little more mature rather than feeling the need to insult other members which is against the rules, please do not do it again.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MutantX said:


> Oh, just a tw4t then :whistling:


do not insult members


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> maybe then your input should be a little more mature rather than feeling the need to insult other members which is against the rules, please do not do it again.


No worries mate


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

iyal said:


> Not really mate, just looking at things from both sides of the coin, read my other posts if you think I am a troll.
> 
> I have a bit to much knowledge about steroids to be a troll


too*


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Well I also haven't seen black guys shouting about allan so how do you explain this?


thats easy you dont have any mates or local acquaintances called allan


----------



## Lemaow (Aug 28, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> The armed forces are deployed for 'peace' now...but it wasn't so peaceful when they entered the Middle East. In fact, it looked brutal. And it doesn't seem that peaceful now either
> 
> As for targeting innocents...are you saying that it's ok to target the military, but not civilians? If so, then that would seem to say that yesterday's attack was legitimate, as the victim was a soldier as the media keep pointing out.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying it's ok in the slightest and at no point did I say that. I'm pointing out that terrorism will deliberately attack innocents (Boston bombing a recent example) making them the sole target regardless of who they are in order to make a point or a statement. An army doesn't do that. Terrorism is designed to try and create fear to use it as control over anyone, military or civilian by any means.

The poor chap involved here was probably spotted coming out of the barracks which made him more of a target to these nutjobs. They seemed to know he was a soldier even though he wasn't in uniform...but then they could have attacked him purely because he was wearing a h4h shirt and they just assumed..


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

dominimo said:


> andd....there it is.....
> 
> 200 ...


Cool...

:confused1:


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Can I ask why several of you are slagging off the EDL the actions of a few do not suggest these are the actions of ALL!!! If this is the case you are just as hypocritical as the small few who blame all Muslims for these actions.

This makes you no different slagging off an entire group on the actions of a few bad apples

I'm an EDL support as I believe immigrants should be stopped into this country and I'm against Islam but not because of what some if the eel supporters believe but because I'm part Christian and part Jewish. So please do not tar every supporter as the same as you this makes you no different to the people blaming all Muslims for the actions of a few.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

chris6383 said:


> Can I ask why several of you are slagging off the EDL the actions of a few do not suggest these are the actions of ALL!!! If this is the case you are just as hypocritical as the small few who blame all Muslims for these actions.
> 
> This makes you no different slagging off an entire group on the actions of a few bad apples
> 
> I'm an EDL support as I believe immigrants should be stopped into this country and I'm against Islam but not because of what some if the eel supporters believe but because I'm part Christian and part Jewish. So please do not tar every supporter as the same as you this makes you no different to the people blaming all Muslims for the actions of a few.


Are you also against muslamic ray guns, infidels and iraqi law in our streets?

To be fair edl dont represent everyday people..they are just as backward as any brainwashed idiot..are you brainwashed?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Are you also against muslamic ray guns, infidels and iraqi law in our streets?
> 
> To be fair edl dont represent everyday people..they are just as backward as any brainwashed idiot..are you brainwashed?


i hate the ray guns.... can't walk down the street without having those things blasted at me


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

geeby112 said:


> forgetting that when a non Muslim man does something bad they don't refer to him as a Christian extremist terrorist did this and that. For example Andreas breivik who killed 70 people in Norway two years ago. He was a Christian and extremist but people and media called it the horrible murder, not the act of a terrorist. And so on.... Many incidents similar to this.


he wasn't referred to as a christian extremist as he didnt do it in the name of christian extremism it was in the name of his own extremist views therefor nothing to do with christianity


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Are you also against muslamic ray guns, infidels and iraqi law in our streets?
> 
> To be fair edl dont represent everyday people..they are just as backward as any brainwashed idiot..are you brainwashed?


To be honest mate some are as bad yes but not all, you've just proved my point just there stating that everyone is the same! Have you not, I'm against islamics coming to our country and expecting to live by there laws, this is England if they wish to live here they should do so under our laws, surely this is why they came here and left there country due to the barbaric civilization

Ps yer not keen on the ray guns although my light sabre is much better


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

chris6383 said:


> Can I ask why several of you are slagging off the EDL the actions of a few do not suggest these are the actions of ALL!!! If this is the case you are just as hypocritical as the small few who blame all Muslims for these actions.
> 
> This makes you no different slagging off an entire group on the actions of a few bad apples
> 
> I'm an EDL support as I believe immigrants should be stopped into this country and I'm against Islam but not because of what some if the eel supporters believe but because I'm part Christian and part Jewish. So please do not tar every supporter as the same as you this makes you no different to the people blaming all Muslims for the actions of a few.


Ok, let's look at what the EDL stands for. These are two interviews with their leader. You would think, as leader, he is pretty accurate in representing the manifesto of the EDL.











And here's one just for fun to show how thick the guy is. I like the bit about using the name 'Tommy Robinson' to keep his family safe and his real name hidden...so he then immediately reads out police correspondence with his real name in :laugh:






The EDL are extremists. Any kind of extremism is a bad thing, be that Islamic, EDL, Marxist, Communism, Capitalism (recent financial sector collapses). That's why people are slating the EDL.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

chris6383 said:


> To be honest mate some are as bad yes but not all, you've just proved my point just there stating that everyone is the same! Have you not, I'm against islamics coming to our country and expecting to live by there laws, this is England if they wish to live here they should do so under our laws, surely this is why they came here and left there country due to the barbaric civilization
> 
> Ps yer not keen on the ray guns although my light sabre is much better


Are you also against Judasim then? Because there are courts in this country that use Bethdin (Jewish Law) already


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:
 

> Ok, let's look at what the EDL stands for. These are two interviews with their leader. You would think, as leader, he is pretty accurate in representing the manifesto of the EDL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it wont let me rep you any more so instead of reps ill just touch my boobs and think of your blue face


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

chris6383 said:


> To be honest mate some are as bad yes but not all, you've just proved my point just there stating that everyone is the same! Have you not,


im not sure how i proved your point :confused1:



chris6383 said:


> I'm against islamics coming to our country and expecting to live by there laws, this is England if they wish to live here they should do so under our laws, surely this is why they came here and left there country due to the barbaric civilization


what are these islamics you speak of? and what would you do about these british born "islamics"


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Are you also against muslamic ray guns, infidels and iraqi law in our streets?
> 
> To be fair edl dont represent everyday people..they are just as backward as any brainwashed idiot..are you brainwashed?


dont be taking the **** about 'ray guns'......its 'ray gums'


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

chris6383 said:


> To be honest mate some are as bad yes but not all, you've just proved my point just there stating that everyone is the same! Have you not, *I'm against islamics coming to our country and expecting to live by there laws, this is England if they wish to live here they should do so under our laws*, surely this is why they came here and left there country due to the barbaric civilization
> 
> Ps yer not keen on the ray guns although my light sabre is much better


Have a look at the first video I posted above mate, it briefly covers Sharia law in it and, assuming you're a balanced individual, should put your mind at ease...possibly spur you on to look into it in a bit more depth which can only be a good thing 

Sharia law in the UK is purely family and economics. Muslims still have to follow the common law and legislation...that's the primary source of law. Sharia is secondary, so both systems work harmoniously :thumb:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> it wont let me rep you any more so instead of reps ill just touch my boobs and think of your blue face


Haha way better than reps! I have given out too many reps over the past 24 hours (rep whore) otherwise you'd get some for this :lol:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> im not sure how i proved your point :confused1:
> 
> *what are these islamics you speak of?* and what would you do about these british born "islamics"


I think they're similar to the Muslamic infidels.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> The armed forces are deployed for 'peace' now...but it wasn't so peaceful when they entered the Middle East. In fact, it looked brutal. And it doesn't seem that peaceful now either
> 
> As for targeting innocents...are you saying that it's ok to target the military, but not civilians? If so, then that would seem to say that yesterday's attack was legitimate, as the victim was a soldier as the media keep pointing out.
> 
> ...


You make a good point about the suspected terrorist targeting a soldier not being terrorism. Unfortunately though, Al Qaeda and many other terrorist groups have specifically said that they do not distinguish between civilian and military, which again throws the whole thing in the air again. If they were lone wolf's following Al Q's belief's then it is still na act of terrorism as they launched their jihad long ago. And you can't launch a terrorist assault on the non believers and then decide "oh, hang on it's no longer terror now, it's war". As for Iraq and Afghan being messy, we still don't intentionally target civilians. Well, obviously there have been a few isolated cases of nutter's losing the plot, but in general we are there to fight an oppressing force and in particular in Afghan an oppressing force that the general population don't want to lie under.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

iyal said:


> In the defence of @beefdinner its true what they say, you cant have the looks and the brains
> 
> I mean beef dinner would get her back ripped out but it's obvious she isn't the brightest one out of a load of meat head steroid (DNP & PEP) abusers
> 
> (Which makes it worse I suppose)


Wow what the absolute f.uck is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> it wont let me rep you any more so instead of reps ill just touch my boobs and think of your blue face


Can i have one of those kinda reps too :wub:


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Have a look at the first video I posted above mate, it briefly covers Sharia law in it and, assuming you're a balanced individual, should put your mind at ease...possibly spur you on to look into it in a bit more depth which can only be a good thing
> 
> Sharia law in the UK is purely family and economics. Muslims still have to follow the common law and legislation...that's the primary source of law. Sharia is secondary, so both systems work harmoniously :thumb:


The current system is adequate so why add in a secondary one


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Can i have one of those kinda reps too :wub:


only if you show me your face- im all about the eye contact when it comes to boob touching


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> Wow what the absolute f.uck is that supposed to mean?


PScarb said I cant say any more on this but I was trying to stick up for you by looking at both sides of the coin


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Can i have one of those kinda reps too :wub:


You'll have to choke yourself a bit first so you get a blue face mate. (Or after, when you're thinking about Munchie's boob rep :devil2: )


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

iyal said:


> PScarb said I cant say any more on this but I was trying to stick up for you by looking at both sides of the coin


I don't need anyone to stick up for me but what was the point to your post saying that I would get my back ripped out? What has that got to do with anything that I have said?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

ASOC5 said:


> The current system is adequate so why add in a secondary one


In that case, why ever change the law?

The law is like a living creature that constantly evolves to reflect greater society throughout time.

Until 1991, marital rape wasn't illegal. Should they have not changed that as the then way the current system dealt with marital rape was adequate?

Are you miffed that the House of Lords is now called the Supreme Court?

The legal system changes. Always has, always will.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Well I also haven't seen black guys shouting about allan so how do you explain this?


I have, i know plenty of black guys who know who that c**t Allan is because he owes out a lot of money, dont let him into your house.



beefdinner said:


> I don't need anyone to stick up for me but what was the point to your post saying that I would get my back ripped out? What has that got to do with anything that I have said?


Think it means he wants to decorate your boatrace with his population paste. Obvious much...


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> I don't need anyone to stick up for me but what was the point to your post saying that I would get my back ripped out? What has that got to do with anything that I have said?


In a polite was I was saying everyone cant have it all, i.e you got the looks and everyone would want to have sex with you , but you made a bit of a stupid comment so I was sticking up for you


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Ok, let's look at what the EDL stands for. These are two interviews with their leader. You would think, as leader, he is pretty accurate in representing the manifesto of the EDL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That last video made me laugh, "I use two names because my family need police protection, obviously my real names out there now though". What a wolly!!!

I actually agree with some of the EDL's points but what lets them down is there lack of understanding of the difference extremist Islam and normal Islam. The video about Sharia law above is a prime example. Clearly he doesn't want the extremist version of Sharia allowed in the country but because of his lack of understanding about it, he tarnishes them both with the same brush, making him look even more stupid!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> only if you show me your face- im all about the eye contact when it comes to boob touching


But i dont have a face :sad:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

iyal said:


> In a polite was I was saying everyone cant have it all, i.e you got the looks and everyone would want to have sex with you , but you made a bit of a stupid comment so I was sticking up for you


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Wow what the absolute f.uck is that supposed to mean?


You obviously haven't ever had your back ripped out! You should be a bit more open minded and try it sometime...look how nice it looks :001_tt2:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> But i dont have a face :sad:


black squiggly lines will do!

boob touching for you Morocco


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I've nothing but despair.

Despair for the poor fella hacked to death, despair for whatever was going through the mind of the perpetrators, despair for all the goons filming it on their mobile instead of wading in and trying to help, despair for all the thick fcuks on facebook etc making blanket statements like 'This is it now, lets send 'em all back'.

I'm gonna find myself a desert island and go live on it, maybe even get me a Wilson basketball to cuddle at night.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

andysutils said:


>


Good song!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

iyal said:


> In a polite was I was saying everyone cant have it all, i.e you got the looks and everyone would want to have sex with you , but you made a bit of a stupid comment so I was sticking up for you


I'd offer you a spade, but seem you're already digging your hole nicely.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> I don't need anyone to stick up for me but what was the point to your post saying that I would get my back ripped out? What has that got to do with anything that I have said?


I think he was saying he'd like to practice having babies with you, but in a more school yard kind of way!!


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I'd offer you a spade, but seem you're already digging your hole nicely.


I am going back to the steroid section where I belong, try and help a member out and look what I get jeez


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

iyal said:


> In a polite was I was saying everyone cant have it all, i.e you got the looks and everyone would want to have sex with you , but you made a bit of a stupid comment so I was sticking up for you


Right but what you said was creepy and has absolutely no relevance to anything I said. Yeah call me ignorant or stupid for making that comment but saying things about me with sexual undertones is just creepy and made me feel uneasy if I'm honest.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

iyal said:


> In a polite was I was saying everyone cant have it all, i.e you got the looks and everyone would want to have sex with you , but you made a bit of a stupid comment so I was sticking up for you


The greatest trick the troll ever pulled was convince the forum it wasnt trolling


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> im not sure how i proved your point :confused1:
> 
> *what are these islamics you speak of?* and what would you do about these british born "islamics"


They're the ones that do the 1 foot skank in the darnce pointing their gun fingers in the air :no:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> I've nothing but despair.
> 
> Despair for the poor fella hacked to death, despair for whatever was going through the mind of the perpetrators, despair for all the goons filming it on their mobile instead of wading in and trying to help, despair for all the thick fcuks on facebook etc making blanket statements like 'This is it now, lets send 'em all back'.
> 
> I'm gonna find myself a desert island and go live on it, maybe even get me a Wilson basketball to cuddle at night.


This is what makes me sick! Even my 11 year old daughter said "Mum why are all those people standing around filming? There's a dead man on the floor. Haven't they got any shame?"

I don't blame people for not trying to help though given the weapons that those men had.


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> Right but what you said was creepy and has absolutely no relevance to anything I said. Yeah call me ignorant or stupid for making that comment but saying things about me with sexual undertones is just creepy and made me feel uneasy if I'm honest.


Sorry if I made you feel uneasy,


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> That last video made me laugh, "I use two names because my family need police protection, obviously my real names out there now though". What a wolly!!!
> 
> I actually agree with some of the EDL's points but what lets them down is there lack of understanding of the difference extremist Islam and normal Islam. The video about Sharia law above is a prime example. Clearly he doesn't want the extremist version of Sharia allowed in the country but because of his lack of understanding about it, he tarnishes them both with the same brush, making him look even more stupid!


Yeah I'm with you mate. I'm agnostic, so until I have a real reason to believe in a religion, I'll stay that way. I'd like to think I'm tolerant and at least try to understand both sides of an argument. So I agree with and appreciate some of what the EDL say. But I also like the theory behind Islam and other religions about treating people with peace and respect.

Like you say, it's extremism on all sides of any argument which causes problems. Shame they can't sit down and discuss things rationally, but most of all, listen and try to understand what the other is saying, what their concerns are and why they have those concerns.

Unfortunately, sh!t like this has been going on all throughout history, and probably always will.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Yeah I'm with you mate. I'm agnostic, so until I have a real reason to believe in a religion, I'll stay that way. I'd like to think I'm tolerant and at least try to understand both sides of an argument. So I agree with and appreciate some of what the EDL say. But I also like the theory behind Islam and other religions about treating people with peace and respect.
> 
> Like you say, it's extremism on all sides of any argument which causes problems. Shame they can't sit down and discuss things rationally, but most of all, listen and try to understand what the other is saying, what their concerns are and why they have those concerns.
> 
> Unfortunately, sh!t like this has been going on all throughout history, and probably always will.


Cant rep you again and also have no boobs to rub


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> I've nothing but despair.
> 
> Despair for the poor fella hacked to death, despair for whatever was going through the mind of the perpetrators, despair for all the goons filming it on their mobile instead of wading in and trying to help, despair for all the thick fcuks on facebook etc making blanket statements like 'This is it now, lets send 'em all back'.
> 
> I'm gonna find myself a desert island and go live on it, maybe even get me a Wilson basketball to cuddle at night.


I had to explain to someone who said that they should be sent back home that that would mean sending them back to London. She responded with "no, their own country". I explained that the problem isn't where they came from, as they're clearly British Muslims, but the problem is their warped interpretation of what is acceptable under Islam, that is if they are definitely Islamic extremists. She said how can the be from London if they're Muslims. I asked if she knew that Islam and being a Muslim is a religion and not a race. She responded with, wateva. They should still be sent back! :lol: I laugh but it's quite worrying actually!!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

beefdinner said:


> Right but what you said was creepy and has absolutely no relevance to anything I said. *Yeah call me ignorant or stupid for making that comment but saying things about me with sexual undertones is just creepy and made me feel uneasy if I'm honest*.


Oh give over please, the nature of some of your posts on previous threads say otherwise, for you to come out with that is just bollocks lol


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Cant rep you again and also have no boobs to rub


I'll just imagine you with boobs mate. Got to say, you're looking good! Might have to rip your back out :lol:


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> In that case, why ever change the law?
> 
> The law is like a living creature that constantly evolves to reflect greater society throughout time.
> 
> ...


but providing sharia law dosnt benefit society as a whole as the change in marital rape did, it only benefits a sub section, a sub section that if they believe so strongly in the requirement for sharia law would choose to reside in a country that is an islamic state and has that system present.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Patsy said:


> Oh give over please, the nature of some of your posts on previous threads say otherwise, for you to come out with that is just bollocks lol


Yes but in the same way you could be wearing a top that shows a bit of cleavage, alright it's not so bad if a young fit guy looks at you but if an old decrepit guy looks at you it makes you want to hide yourself and makes you feel uneasy.

I don't mind having a bit of banter with people but when the time is right. If I had been talking about anything sexual then maybe responding to me in the way that he did would have made sense. But saying I said a stupid comment and then coming out with "I'd get my axe smashed in" what relevance does that have to my stupidity? Surely calling me ignorant or uneducated would have been the more suitable thing to say?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Yeah I'm with you mate. I'm agnostic, so until I have a real reason to believe in a religion, I'll stay that way. I'd like to think I'm tolerant and at least try to understand both sides of an argument. So I agree with and appreciate some of what the EDL say. But I also like the theory behind Islam and other religions about treating people with peace and respect.
> 
> Like you say, it's extremism on all sides of any argument which causes problems. Shame they can't sit down and discuss things rationally, but most of all, listen and try to understand what the other is saying, what their concerns are and why they have those concerns.
> 
> Unfortunately, sh!t like this has been going on all throughout history, and probably always will.


Exactly. The thing is as well is that despite the EDL having some valid points they just end up, time and time again, becoming what they're trying to fight against. And again it comes down to a lack of understanding.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

ASOC5 said:


> but providing sharia law dosnt benefit society as a whole as the change in marital rape did, it only benefits a sub section, a sub section that if they believe so strongly in the requirement for sharia law would choose to reside in a country that is an islamic state and has that system present.


But making marital rape illegal doesn't benefit society as a whole, it only benefits married women, which is a small proportion of society. An equally small proportion of society (married men) actually lost out through that law as they now can't have sex with their wife whenever they want.

Changing the age of consent for the gays from 18 to 16 doesn't benefit society as a whole, only gay teenagers between 16-18 years old (no ****).

Should married women who don't want to be raped have simply moved to another country instead where that law exists? Should those who want to bum and be bummed between the ages of 16-18 have moved to somewhere like Holland?


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

beefdinner said:


> Yes but in the same way you could be wearing a top that shows a bit of cleavage, *alright it's not so bad if a young fit guy looks at you but if an old decrepit guy looks at you it makes you want to hide yourself and makes you feel uneasy*.
> 
> I don't mind having a bit of banter with people but when the time is right. If I had been talking about anything sexual then maybe responding to me in the way that he did would have made sense. But saying I said a stupid comment and then coming out with "I'd get my axe smashed in" what relevance does that have to my stupidity? Surely calling me ignorant or uneducated would have been the more suitable thing to say?


Wtf?!! honest you realy dont do yourself any favours here BD

You are both as bad as eachother, talk about going off topic hey, show a bit of respect and comment on the point of the thread, ffs how hard is it?

Othertimes i wouldnt even care a less but it is a sad case of events wouldnt you all agree?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Patsy said:


> Wtf?!! honest you realy dont do yourself any favours here BD
> 
> You are both as bad as eachother, talk about going off topic hey, show a bit of respect and comment on the point of the thread, ffs how hard is it?
> 
> Othertimes i wouldnt even care a less but it is a sad case of events wouldnt you all agree?


To be fair, her going off topic was in response to that lad making a pretty weird statement.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Patsy said:


> Wtf?!! honest you realy dont do yourself any favours here BD
> 
> You are both as bad as eachother, talk about going off topic hey, show a bit of respect and comment on the point of the thread, ffs how hard is it?
> 
> Othertimes i wouldnt even care a less but it is a sad case of events wouldnt you all agree?


im not sure if its 'showing respect' by keeping to a thread topic- or have i missed a memo?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> To be far, her going off topic was in response to that lad making a pretty weird statement.


He does tend to make weird statements. Told me to stop eating and take DNP to lose loads of fat :confused1:

Also asked what my bean flicking record is so I think he's just a bit socially inept to be honest.


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

I could show you plenty of video of islamic leaders telling you how all non Muslims will burn in hell fire etc etc

Its no different is it, what I said is why are you saying all edl supporters are the same????

Ok a serious question why do Muslims slaughter buddist? Why do the slaughter Jews? Why do they slaughter Christian? Why do they slaughter Sikhs?

Four other religious groups there that islamics Muslims slaughter....

I don't see these other four at war with each other so can you explain this???

As said your ur blaming every edl supporter, yes some of there views are wrong and some are right you can not have a group for every individual as there would be so many so these people have to unite under similar beliefs


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> But making marital rape illegal doesn't benefit society as a whole, it only benefits married women, which is a small proportion of society. An equally small proportion of society (married men) actually lost out through that law as they now can't have sex with their wife whenever they want.
> 
> Changing the age of consent for the gays from 18 to 16 doesn't benefit society as a whole, only gay teenagers between 16-18 years old (no ****).
> 
> Should married women who don't want to be raped have simply moved to another country instead where that law exists? Should those who want to bum and be bummed between the ages of 16-18 have moved to somewhere like Holland?


i see your point but im still not sold on the requirement of sharia law in the UK


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> He does tend to make weird statements. Told me to stop eating and take DNP to lose loads of fat :confused1:
> 
> Also asked what my *bean flicking record is *so I think he's just a bit socially inept to be honest.


this made me lol

yeah but his comments were a bit grim- ripping someones back out isnt a pleasant term- or even correct!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

chris6383 said:


> I could show you plenty of video of islamic leaders telling you how all non Muslims will burn in hell fire etc etc
> 
> Its no different is it, what I said is why are you saying all edl supporters are the same????
> 
> ...


just to balance it out ive also heard alot about buddhist monks attacking muslims lately

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-21840600


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> He does tend to make weird statements. Told me to stop eating and take DNP to lose loads of fat :confused1:
> 
> Also asked what my bean flicking record is so *I think he's just a bit socially inept to be honest*.


I think I've just found a video of him...world's most socially awkward guy lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> this made me lol
> 
> yeah but his comments were a bit grim- ripping someones back out isnt a pleasant term- or even correct!


Lol it's very grim, not even sure how it could be deemed sexual to be honest. Unless you're a psycho!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I think I've just found a video of him...world's most socially awkward guy lol.


Haha brilliant! I loved the 'kiss' at the end :lol:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> He does tend to make weird statements. Told me to stop eating and take DNP to lose loads of fat :confused1:
> 
> Also asked what my bean flicking record is so I think he's just a bit socially inept to be honest.


That is quite amusing, haha. Gotta love how some people think it's acceptable to ask a question like that to a total stranger just because it's the internet, and even more funny that some people think that they would respond, I'm guessing you didn't??!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Patsy said:


> Wtf?!! honest you realy dont do yourself any favours here BD
> 
> You are both as bad as eachother, talk about going off topic hey, show a bit of respect and comment on the point of the thread, ffs how hard is it?
> 
> Othertimes i wouldnt even care a less but it is a sad case of events wouldnt you all agree?


Patsy do you need a cwtch babe? :wink:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> im not sure if its 'showing respect' by keeping to a thread topic- or have i missed a memo?


I would say so that in terms of what happened yesterday, its stupid to argue on an open forum amongst eachother other get your wires crossed over posts and start insulting people

Surely it would get a better reception here if people posted their thoughts on the matter in a more civil manner?

Just a thought hey?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> That is quite amusing, haha. Gotta love how some people think it's acceptable to ask a question like that to a total stranger just because it's the internet, and even more funny that some people think that they would respond, I'm guessing you didn't??!


I told him I don't like beans


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

chris6383 said:


> I could show you plenty of video of *islamic leaders telling you how all non Muslims will burn in hell fire* etc etc
> 
> Its no different is it, what I said is why are you saying all *edl supporters *are the same????
> 
> ...


From what I understand, the 'Islamic leaders' that say such things are Islamic extremists. They don't represent the true view of what Islam stands for. In fact, the Muslim Council actually condemn them for doing such things.

As for EDL supporters, if you support the EDL, then you support their agenda. The leaders of the EDL are misinformed, uneducated on the subject they are against, preach hatred, intolerant, and aren't prepared to discuss issues so that they understand them better. This to me shows they are no different from Islamic extremists...well, perhaps they're the polar opposite.

If you support the EDL, then you support those views.

As I said previously, I actually agree with SOME of the things that concern the EDL. But for the most part, I think they are dangerously ignorant and intolerant and are actually going to cause more problems than they solve.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Patsy said:


> I would say so that in terms of what happened yesterday, its stupid to argue on an open forum amongst eachother other get your wires crossed over posts and start insulting people
> 
> Surely it would get a better reception here if people posted their thoughts on the matter in a more civil manner?
> 
> Just a thought hey?


10-4 good buddy


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

ASOC5 said:


> i see your point but im still not sold on the requirement of sharia law in the UK


That's fair enough dude, and I do respect your difference of opinion. It's just good that you're willing to open minded enough to take on board other people views.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> Right but what you said was creepy and has absolutely no relevance to anything I said. Yeah call me ignorant or stupid for making that comment but saying things about me with sexual undertones is just creepy and made me feel uneasy if I'm honest.


If it helps I don't want to have sex with you, and don't think you're stupid.

I understand why you said what you did, the media have created a certain 'image' of terrorists, you know the type, team America style, beard, turban ak-47 in hand.

Unfortunately the media created image may hold true in afghan, where the Taliban are often dressed like that... But so are the local people.

Unfortunately, terrorists in Britain are not like this at all, often wearing jeans/ tshirts etc.

All I'm saying is I can understand how someone can be taken in by the media misconceptions of terrorists and completely expect them to all look the same.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

beefdinner said:


> Yes but in the same way you could be wearing a top that shows a bit of cleavage, alright it's not so bad if a young fit guy looks at you but if an old decrepit guy looks at you it makes you want to hide yourself and makes you feel uneasy.
> 
> I don't mind having a bit of banter with people but when the time is right. *If I had been talking about anything sexual then maybe responding to me in the way that he did would have made sense. But saying I said a stupid comment and then coming out with "I'd get my axe smashed in" what relevance does that have to my stupidity?* Surely calling me ignorant or uneducated would have been the more suitable thing to say?


Posting a pic of your ar5e in a thread about a murdered lad seemed the right time to do so?

*You made a post referring to Allah as Allan, then when munchibites questioned your intelligence, instead of making an intelligent retort you posted a pic of your bare behind instead and now you wonder why this member thinks you'd get your back door smashed? *


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Well I also haven't seen black guys shouting about allan so how do you explain this?


Also been a Muslim, what are they now?


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

Dan 45 said:


> Cool...
> 
> :confused1:


to allay some of your confusion, this "and there it is " is in reference to the comment about nazi germany. in any conversation, someone inevitably makes the comparison to Nazi GErmany with whatever is happening at the moment. I may have forgotten to quote the comment.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

dominimo said:


> to allay some of your confusion, this "and there it is " is in reference to the comment about nazi germany. in any conversation, someone inevitably makes the comparison to Nazi GErmany with whatever is happening at the moment. I may have forgotten to quote the comment.


"As an online discussion grows longer, the probability of a comparison involving Nazis or Hitler approaches"

It's called Godwins law


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

I think this guy is planning a terrorist attack:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't agree with the attack in any way shape or form.

But who honestly thinks we're going to get anywhere by attacking mosques and parading the streets?

Personally I think people are making it worse, now were making ourselves look bad.

That's my opinion anyway, fighting fire with fire isn't always the best option IMO.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

chris6383 said:


> I could show you plenty of video of islamic leaders telling you how all non Muslims will burn in hell fire etc etc
> 
> Its no different is it, what I said is why are you saying all edl supporters are the same????
> 
> ...


All EDL supporters are the same, agreeing with some of their points is not supporting them. If you fully support them then you are teh same as them. As Dr Manhatten put it, its the same prinicple with the Islamist Extremists just the polar opposite

Using your analogy, I am agreement with the extremists about unjustified wars and killing of innocents. No way would I unite with them udner their beliefs because of of certain points I agree with. AS overall their ideology is totally incorrect and their methods on achieving solutions is warped.

Answer to your question, your talking about the extremists I assume, who slaughter buddist, jews, christians and SIkhs. AS I'm I missing something, I don't see muslims goign around slaughtering these types of people for no apparrant reason and for their religious beliefs. The ones that are fighting back i.e. in Palestine, Afghanistan, India etc are fighting for land primarily and not against religious beliefs. Even though it becomes liek that to gather support etc. As if was for religious reasons, wouldn't 1.6 billion muslism across the world be waging holy war in these countries....


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> "As an online discussion grows longer, the probability of a comparison involving Nazis or Hitler approaches"
> 
> It's called Godwins law


in this specific case, god wins. perhaps it is an appropriate moniker if this act was indeed part of a religious attack. as no matter what happens in this , the group's specific god is the only one gaining numbers for his troops. the act galvanizes each side to hold their position and bring reinforcements and increase their intensity.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

iyal said:


> I am going back to the steroid section where I belong, try and help a member out and look what I get jeez


Not sure you belong there either as you don't seem to know anything but give lots of advice anyway from what I've seen of your posts


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

in the end, it can't be exclusively about religion- it appears to be that the minions are unwittingly following someone's designs, without knowing their true motive, and that this "someone" is simply moving things towards chaos- someone simply delights in watching the place burn.. the pyre smoulder and be king of the ashes.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

shaunmac said:


> I don't agree with the attack in any way shape or form.
> 
> But who honestly thinks we're going to get anywhere by attacking mosques and parading the streets?
> 
> ...


Its the EDL, what do you expect from them  . Deluded just like these minority extermists, with 2 brain cells 

Its not us who are looking bad, its dimwits that are showing their true colours and lack of undersatnding.

Luckily majority of our country is not like this, reagardless of race, religious beliefs and background


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> first of all-
> 
> isnt it normal boy speak ot say 'smash her back doors in' not "rip her back out" that sounds like you are going to maul her.
> 
> secondly- whilst i dont really like the girl i also dont approve of blokes exclaiming how they are going to 'smash her back doors in' to women. ALthough techinically dont know how i feel about mauling women


He's clearly one of those socially inept types, seen a few similar posts. I can picture him and his social misfortune exactly


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Waiting quietly for a conspiracy theory.... Not just the work of some nutjobs


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Posting a pic of your ar5e in a thread about a murdered lad seemed the right time to do so?
> 
> *You made a post referring to Allah as Allan, then when munchibites questioned your intelligence, instead of making an intelligent retort you posted a pic of your bare behind instead and now you wonder why this member thinks you'd get your back door smashed? *


For your information I posted a pic of my a*se because of her sarcastic comment in response to me saying I'd had my breasts enlarged, she said I lacked class because I'd had surgery so I was playing up to the insult.

Right I said Allan instead of Allah because I have absolutely zero f.ucking respect for the [email protected] that preach all their hate here and think that hacking a soldier to death on our streets is acceptable. The Quran might not say that it is right to kill people,it doesn't stop all these monsters interpreting it in their own way though does it.

Yeah you can call me stupid I really don't care. The real stupid ones are the people that commit acts of terror. They say that they want us to pull out of their country as if our troops actually wanna f.ucking be there in the first place? We offer asylum to the people that want to flee their countries out of fear and we still get s.hit on.

I'm sorry for being a British citizen that got upset/angry to hear that a soldier got hacked to death in the middle of a street in daylight by two Muslims. Made it safely back from all his tours only to be hit by a car and then butchered in his own country.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

why cant all people just go out..get drunk...have sex.. and take juice. the world would be a far better place


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> For your information I posted a pic of my a*se because of her sarcastic comment in response to me saying I'd had my breasts enlarged, she said I lacked class because I'd had surgery so I was playing up to the insult.


I think the reasonable thing to do would be post pictures of said enlarged breasts. That would not only diffuse this hostile situation but also how classy you are :innocent:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> For your information I posted a pic of my a*se because of her sarcastic comment in response to me saying I'd had my breasts enlarged, she said I lacked class because I'd had surgery so I was playing up to the insult.
> 
> Right I said Allan instead of Allah because I have absolutely zero f.ucking respect for the [email protected] that preach all their hate here and think that hacking a soldier to death on our streets is acceptable. The Quran might not say that it is right to kill people,it doesn't stop all these monsters interpreting it in their own way though does it.
> 
> ...


ok firstly- i said "classy, you will fit right in" you took that wrong- not my problem.

Secondly- fine, have no respect for them as most of us do, but then dont make stupid comments about Allah/Allan which make you look silly

we can all be angry about what happened however its how we manage that anger- and no good is goign to come at ridiculing anyones religion

We also dont knwo if the chap did any tours yet- he could have been a cadet- unless its been updated recently as to who he was


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> For your information I posted a pic of my a*se because of her sarcastic comment in response to me saying I'd had my breasts enlarged, she said I lacked class because I'd had surgery so I was playing up to the insult.
> 
> Right I said Allan instead of Allah because I have absolutely zero f.ucking respect for the [email protected] that preach all their hate here and think that hacking a soldier to death on our streets is acceptable. The Quran might not say that it is right to kill people,it doesn't stop all these monsters interpreting it in their own way though does it.
> 
> ...


your welsh


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

zack amin said:


> your welsh


Lol the welshies are also British you numpty


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> ok firstly- i said "classy, you will fit right in" you took that wrong- not my problem.
> 
> Secondly- fine, have no respect for them as most of us do, but then dont make stupid comments about Allah/Allan which make you look silly
> 
> ...


Why can't I make stupid remarks about the religion though? Why? It's a free country. If all I see/hear in the news is murders and acts of terror being committed in the name of Allah why aren't I allowed to say I think it's all boll0x? Not even acts of terrorism you hear about Muslim women having acid chucked in their face or killed by their own family all because they've wanted to work or done something that doesn't fit with their religion. I just think it's f.ucked up and yeah I might sound stupid and uneducated but it makes no difference to me.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> Lol the welshies are also British you numpty


no there not, dont speak this blastfomy (spelling) to me


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Not sure you belong there as you don't seem to know anything but give lots of advice from what I've seen of your posts


How about we make a thread where we both post pics with UKM and todays date ?

Surely what you look like counts


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Why can't I make stupid remarks about the religion though? Why? It's a free country. If all I see/hear in the news is murders and acts of terror being committed in the name of *Allah* why aren't I allowed to say I think it's all boll0x? Not even acts of terrorism you hear about Muslim women having acid chucked in their face or killed by their own family all because they've wanted to work or done something that doesn't fit with their religion. I just think it's f.ucked up and yeah I might sound stupid and uneducated but it makes no difference to me.


Don't you mean Allan? :whistling:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> Why can't I make stupid remarks about the religion though? Why? It's a free country. If all I see/hear in the news is murders and acts of terror being committed in the name of Allah why aren't I allowed to say I think it's all boll0x? Not even acts of terrorism you hear about Muslim women having acid chucked in their face or killed by their own family all because they've wanted to work or done something that doesn't fit with tier religion. I just think it's f.ucked up and yeah I might sound stupid and uneducated but it makes no difference to me.


it is a free country you're right and im not telling you to not say it. my point is that by saying it you came across uneducated and disrespectful but if you dont care about that then OK. I have as much right to disagree with you as you do to say things.

(an i also add i defended you in the whole ripping back out saga)


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> (an i also add i defended you in the whole ripping back out saga)


I did notice and I will say thanks for that I'm not a pr**k in that respect.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

baby oil fight


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> it is a free country you're right and im not telling you to not say it. my point is that by saying it you came across uneducated and disrespectful but if you dont care about that then OK. I have as much right to disagree with you as you do to say things.
> 
> )


If you think I'm uneducated just because I don't respect Muslims then that's fine I can live with that. I'm sorry if I come across as racist, personally I don't think I am because it's not the colour of the skin it's the religion I don't like. You won't catch me chowing down in some halal subway let me tell 'ew.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

zack amin said:


> baby oil fight


im a lover not a fighter


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

beefdinner said:


> For your information I posted a pic of my a*se because of her sarcastic comment in response to me saying I'd had my breasts enlarged, she said I lacked class because I'd had surgery so I was playing up to the insult.
> 
> But it wasn't the right time to do so was it? Yes i read your post and munchiebites too, yet she never posted a pic of her t1ts in reply to your boob job one did she? No she wrote back in a witty manner, that only made you look more simpler.
> 
> ...


Well all British people are upset that someone got murdered in cold blood by two crazy cvnts.....the fact they are Muslim is no relevance....is these 2 guys were not Muslim, would there be so much uproar? Not likely, just 2 crazy cvnts killed a guy in broad daylight


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> If you think I'm uneducated just because I don't respect Muslims then that's fine I can live with that. I'm sorry if I come across as racist, personally I don't think I am because it's not the colour if the skin it's the religion I don't like. You won't catch me chowing down in some halal subway let me tell 'ew.


whatever floats your boat- like you say- its a free country


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Well all British people are upset that someone got murdered in cold blood by two crazy cvnts.....the fact they are Muslim is no relevance....is these 2 guys were not Muslim, would there be so much uproar? Not likely, just 2 crazy cvnts killed a guy in broad daylight


can i just say- i cant post photos of my arris as i dont own a wide-angle lens..


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> If you think I'm uneducated just because I don't respect Muslims then that's fine I can live with that. I'm sorry if I come across as racist, personally I don't think I am because it's not the colour of the skin it's the religion I don't like. *You won't catch me chowing down in some **halal subway let me tell 'ew*.


lmfao, please recored yourself saying that in your welsh accent and post here, would be funny as fcuk


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> can i just say- i cant post photos of my arris as i dont own a wide-angle lens..


Maybe you should invest then post so we can critique your photography skills


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

iyal said:


> How about we make a thread where we both post pics with UKM and todays date ?
> 
> Surely what you look like counts


No, what you know counts when giving advice, I thought you were leaving anyway?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

MunchieBites said:


> can i just say- i cant post photos of my arris as i dont own a wide-angle lens..


You implying someone has a fat a55?? :whistling:

How about your teets den? :laugh:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> You implying someone has a fat a55?? :whistling:
> 
> How about your teets den? :laugh:


haha yes i am- ME

dunno about that- nipples around me ankles would need someone to hold them for me then i could take a picture- but it woudlnt be purdy


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> im a lover not a fighter


Baby oil fighting isn't real fighting, it's like WWE


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> haha yes i am- ME
> 
> dunno about that- nipples around me ankles would need someone to hold them for me then i could take a picture- but it woudlnt be purdy


I have a wide angle lens and hands if you're in need?


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

Kimball said:


> No, what you know counts when giving advice, I thought you were leaving anyway?


Naa staying now its all kicking off again


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Baby oil fighting isn't real fighting, it's like WWE


i believe you not sir!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Kimball said:


> No, what you know counts when giving advice, I thought you were leaving anyway?


he did ask before if he could mix protein powder with coke...


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> he did ask before if he could mix protein powder with coke...


Seeing as you love boobs so much, how about you and @beefdinner have a wet tshirt competition, PM me the pics and i will be the judge :whistling:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Seeing as you love boobs so much, how about you and @beefdinner have a wet tshirt competition, PM me the pics and i will be the judge :whistling:


god i do love boobs...mostly my own, but i can admire others


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> Lol the welshies are also British you numpty


No there not, there Welsh.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

andysutils said:


> No there not, there Welsh.


not sure if serious.....


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> i believe you not sir!


It's true! I can prove it.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> not sure if serious.....


No... there not serious, there Welsh :sneaky2:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Baby oil fighting isn't real fighting, it's like WWE


WWE is real, dont know where you gather your facts kimball, but where am from, those be fighting words


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

MunchieBites said:


> Lol the welshies are also British you numpty


yes same as the scots.....


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

zack amin said:


> WWE is real, dont know where you gather your facts kimball, but where am from, those be fighting words












If it wasnt real, they wouldnt have made a t-shirt about it would they.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

andysutils said:


> If it wasnt real, they wouldnt have made a t-shirt about it would they.


see, thats why i like you andy sutils, back the word up with facts! boom! we call that one a smack down


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Not forgetting the innocent person, who has lost his life...RIP

Some of the comments (banter), which has had nothign to do with the original post has made me chuckle


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

mal said:


> yes same as the scots.....


..but i do like irn bru and am partial to a fried mars bar


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

zack amin said:


> ..but i do like irn bru and am partial to a fried mars bar


my dad used to tell me irn bru was the devils wee so i avoided it when we went up there all the time..

he also told me chicken kievs were deep-fried hamsters...


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> my dad used to tell me irn bru was the devils wee so i avoided it when we went up there all the time..
> 
> he also told me chicken kievs were deep-fried hamsters...


you havent had irn bru, untill you get it in a glass bottles, chilled to around 4degrees, my god its like unicorn ****

your dad sounds interesting:turned:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Skye, do you have some information/evidence on Islam justifying such actions? If so, I'd be interested to hear it.
> 
> Have a look at @Mr_Socko's analogy of pubes McDonalds.


Maybe not justify it how we understand it..I refuse to be enticed in to a huge debate with you ....as for mr socko...just trivializes a serious incident yesterday...and before you or anyone attack me I'll stand my ground my son happened to be on the gate yesterday he's a British soldier in woolwich it could have been anyone's son....they targeted the soldier, he said on camara what his motive was he talked about his god!! I know what I think....and I know the fact they are Muslim making specific attacks on British soldiers and announcing its any eye for an eye...is enough for me to make my judgement ..I'm entitled to do so


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> *my dad used to tell me irn bru was the devils wee* so i avoided it when we went up there all the time..
> 
> he also told me chicken kievs were deep-fried hamsters...


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> What's that supposed to mean? Because I paid £3,950 to have my breasts enlarged I lack class? I know another member on this board has recently had the same operation would you make the same sarcastic comment to her?
> 
> Look love you're acting as though I made the only derogatory comment in the whole thread. I'm not ignorant enough to know that its not Allah. I was taking the p!ss albeit in poor taste.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

zack amin said:


> ..but i do like irn bru and am partial to a fried mars bar


tha fek ya dain ya mad fanny


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

andysutils said:


> tha fek ya dain ya mad fanny


fanny aye, traditional scots name


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

zack amin said:


> fanny aye, traditional scots name


so true


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

zack amin said:


> fanny aye, traditional scots name


*BOLT YA NUGGET!*


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

andysutils said:


> If it wasnt real, they wouldnt have made a t-shirt about it would they.


I suppose you've got me there, I'm ashamed, all these years I thought it was fake.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Must hold my tongue must hold my tongue. Hate hearing about stuff like this. It says they were black men but *were they black or Muslim*? Can't see a black person doing this and shouting all boll0x about Allan or whoever it is they worship.


Are you being serious?

44 pages and I haven't read through it all, sorry if this has been gone over several times already :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

resten said:


> Are you being serious?
> 
> 44 pages and I haven't read through it all, *sorry if this has been gone over several times already * :lol:


It may have been mentioned once or twice... :whistling:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

How has a thread about a British soldier being hacked to death in the street outside a school resulted in a female member posting a picture of her pert behind?Does that tattoo at the bottom of your back say ALLAN I can't make it out? :whistling:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> It may have been mentioned once or twice... :whistling:


As late as ever to the party then :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

resten said:


> As late as ever to the party then :lol:


Have you made the school boy error of going to work or maybe even the gym? :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> How has a thread about a British soldier being hacked to death in the street outside a school resulted in a female member posting a picture of her pert behind?Does that tattoo at the bottom of your back say ALLAN I can't make it out? :whistling:


We are over 600 posts from the start of the thread. Topics this long tend to change along the lines of Chinese whispers...


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Have you made the school boy error of going to work or maybe even the gym? :lol:


Haha, it's already been established that as soon as you go off of UKM for 5 mins, you miss an absolute sh1t storm and have no chance of catching up on it  But yes, I learned the hard way (if you'll pardon the pun) that double dropping cialis isn't a good idea, so I've been entertaining myself inside the gf pretty much consistently since Sunday. A lot of catching up to do now that my bell is glowing like a lantern in the darkness.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Ok, let's look at what the EDL stands for. These are two interviews with their leader. You would think, as leader, he is pretty accurate in representing the manifesto of the EDL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with some of the things he says. He is not the brightest spark though.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

tommy of the edl is a uneducated moron and every time he does an interview he gets ridiculed, although I do agree with some views about immigration this is the governments fault for letting in so many!

anyways back to the topic what would we describe this racist attack as? http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2316958/Small-Heath-stabbing-Birmingham-pensioner-Mohammed-Saleem-Chaudry-killed-way-evening-prayers.html

the 2 guys who hacked the alleged soldier to death havent been confirmed as muslim just that it was heard they shouted Allah or something similar but hey if they are they are radical Islamic extremists but the guy who killed a pensioner is just a racist

how many pages would have been made if a thread was made about the muslim being killed everyone needs to open their eyes many races/religions commit murders on a daily basis but that is irrelevant of their crime as their religions do not teach that they should kill and in the bible and Qur'an they have similar polices on murder which is that it is not allowed and killing one person is like killing the whole of humanity


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Kimball said:


> I suppose you've got me there, I'm ashamed, all these years I thought it was fake.


I sympathise with you mate, your not the only one who has had his childhood stolen from him by being denied his whole life of what really is xx :sad:

I blame the Government tbh.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Prime Minister Julia Gillard - Australia

Muslims who want to live under Islamic Sharia law were told on Wednesday to get out of Australia, as the government targeted radicals in a bid to head off potential terror attacks.

Separately, Gillard angered some Australian Muslims on Wednesday by saying she supported spy agencies

monitoring the nation's mosques. Quote:

'IMMIGRANTS, NOT AUSTRALIANS, MUST ADAPT... Take It Or Leave It. I am tired of this nation worrying about whether we are offending some individual or their culture. Since the terrorist attacks on Bali , we have experienced a surge in patriotism by the majority of Australians.'

'This culture has been developed over two centuries of struggles, trials and victories by millions of men and women who have sought freedom.'

'We speak mainly ENGLISH, not Spanish, Lebanese,

Arabic, Chinese, Japanese, Russian, or any other language. Therefore, if you wish to become part of our society, learn the language!'

'Most Australians believe in God. This is not some Christian, right wing, political push, but a fact, because Christian men and women, on Christian principles, founded this nation, and this is clearly documented. It is certainly appropriate to display it on the walls of our schools. If God offends you, then I suggest you consider another part of the world as your new home, because God is part of our culture.'

'We will accept your beliefs, and will not question why. All we ask is that you accept ours, and live in harmony and peaceful enjoyment with us.'

'This is OUR COUNTRY, OUR LAND, and OUR LIFESTYLE, and we will allow you every opportunity to enjoy all this. But once you are done complaining, whining, and griping about Our Flag, Our Pledge, Our Christian beliefs, or Our Way of Life, I highly encourage you take advantage of one other great Australian freedom, 'THE RIGHT TO LEAVE'.'

'If you aren't happy here then LEAVE. We didn't force you to come here. You asked to be here. So accept the country YOU accepted.'


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

andysutils said:


> I sympathise with you mate, your not the only one who has had his childhood stolen from him by being denied his whole life of what really is xx :sad:
> 
> I blame the Government tbh.


It's a conspiracy by Buddhists nasty ant protecting people, bet they're all black and wear turbans too.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Prime Minister Julia Gillard - Australia
> 
> Muslims who want to live under Islamic Sharia law were told on Wednesday to get out of Australia, as the government targeted radicals in a bid to head off potential terror attacks.
> 
> ...


Is this actually a true speech, or one of those fake Facebook ones that do my head in!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Prime Minister Julia Gillard - Australia
> 
> Muslims who want to live under Islamic Sharia law were told on Wednesday to get out of Australia, as the government targeted radicals in a bid to head off potential terror attacks.
> 
> ...


hoax dude

http://www.hoax-slayer.com/gillard-muslims-leave.shtml

@Kimball


----------



## maketheface (Jan 22, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Is this actually a true speech, or one of those fake Facebook ones that do my head in!


A hoax


----------



## maketheface (Jan 22, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Is this actually a true speech, or one of those fake Facebook ones that do my head in!


Damn you beat me


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

really must stop using FB as my news channel


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Prime Minister Julia Gillard - Australia
> 
> Muslims who want to live under Islamic Sharia law were told on Wednesday to get out of Australia, as the government targeted radicals in a bid to head off potential terror attacks.
> 
> ...


wasnt austrlia originally owned and occupied by the aboriginals and then the white man came and tuck his land?


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

Nick Clegg is racists


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

zak007 said:


> tommy of the edl is a uneducated moron and every time he does an interview he gets ridiculed, although I do agree with some views about immigration this is the governments fault for letting in so many!
> 
> anyways back to the topic what would we describe this racist attack as? http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2316958/Small-Heath-stabbing-Birmingham-pensioner-Mohammed-Saleem-Chaudry-killed-way-evening-prayers.html
> 
> ...


The guy on video talks about the Koran saying it says "we must fight them as they fight us, and eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth". He also says "I apologise that women had to see this today, but in our lands women have to see this every day. You people will never be safe".

On the face of it and going by that video evidence this is not just a race hate crime!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

iyal said:


> Nick Clegg is racists


Does he have a split personality?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

MutantX said:


>


What's that a picture of, are they fat callipers?


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> Not all muslims are terrorist's,
> 
> Not all germans are nazi's,
> 
> Not all geordies punch horse's :lol:


& dont forget to add not all white folks burn their children alive like the philpots

not all white men sexually abuse kids


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> What's that a picture of, are they fat callipers?


Where abouts in SW you from beefdinner ?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> What's that a picture of, are they fat callipers?


Ermmmm yeah, spot on.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Ermmmm yeah, spot on.


pmsl


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

MutantX said:


> pmsl


Erm remove friend!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> The guy on video talks about the Koran saying it says "we must fight them as they fight us, and eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth". He also says "I apologise that women had to see this today, but in our lands women have to see this every day. You people will never be safe".
> 
> On the face of it and going by that video evidence this is not just a race hate crime!


well the guy is clearly mentally ill or has no conscience to go out and do this

it is a race hate crime, going on from what you have said his homeland must be being destroyed by people so he is taking revenge which he thinks is right that is not and is not what his religion has taught him

what would be the reason for the old man being attacked? beard.......race hate crime or radical/extremist their as bad as each other


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

iyal said:


> Where abouts in SW you from beefdinner ?


Like I'd tell you. Actually yeah I would, give you a f.ucking good hiding as well.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> hoax dude
> 
> http://www.hoax-slayer.com/gillard-muslims-leave.shtml
> 
> @Kimball


Lol, there's a surprise


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> Like I'd tell you. Actually yeah I would, give you a f.ucking good hiding as well.


I frequent Abergavenny so if your ever local we can meet up for a tear up, never hit a girl but suppose with all this going on it might not be frowned upon as much


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

the pm actually spoke some sense for once


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

iyal said:


> I frequent Abergavenny so if your ever local we can meet up for a tear up, never hit a girl but suppose with all this going on it might not be frowned upon as much


Cut it out mate, no need for that 

lets all be civil about this


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

zak007 said:


> the pm actually spoke some sense for once
> 
> View attachment 122210


That image sums it up and keeps it in context


----------



## holtt (May 16, 2013)

http://www.justgiving.com/RIP-Woolwich-Soldier-FacebookPage

the facebook page that got over 1million likes in a day yesterday has made a just giving page, goes straight to the charity so the owner of the page never sees a penny, thought id post incase anyone was interested in making a small donation.

Shouldnt take what happened to make people donate, but if anyones feeling kind!

A poor student like me has spared a fiver..

Also if not wanting H4H

British legion

http://www.justgiving.com/britishlegion

Apologies if against any rules admin/mods.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

iyal said:


> I frequent Abergavenny so if your ever local we can meet up for a tear up, never hit a girl but suppose with all this going on it might not be frowned upon as much


you was warned


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> you was warned


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Perhaps viewing Muslims calling for our troops and Police to "burn in hell" is what many judgements are founded upon.
> 
> You might want to research the Bosnian war.How many Muslim lives were saved from, murder, and rape by our troops? A good few thousand I would think.We dont need to justify our actions, based on race, gender or colour.Our troops are mobilised to fight against injustice and oppression regardless of whom it is directed against.


What a load of crap, do you see everything through rose tinted glasses? Don't you know anything about the history of UK and US imperialism? The army first recruited people with the guise that they were fighting the evils of the world. Now it's "your country needs you" patriotic bs. I think it's crazy that these guys are quite blatantly protesting about soldiers invading Muslim countries and yet the UK can't seem to understand it, is this terrorism?

Do you honestly think that the huge expense (to an all ready bankrupt country) of sending troops abroad is in the name of fighting injustice & oppression?



mikep81 said:


> Yes you are right and so did soldiers during the crusades but I thought it was obvious from the flow of the conversation that we were talking about modern day conflicts involving Muslims.


So single out Muslims but ignore the flip side of the coin, the fact that the British and US have been the oppressors?

War is war, soldiers going into other countries never does any good. I thought we had all moved on and realised this, rather than believe media fairy tales.

RIP to the man anyway, was a tradgedy what happened.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

holtt said:


> http://www.justgiving.com/RIP-Woolwich-Soldier-FacebookPage
> 
> the facebook page that got over 1million likes in a day yesterday has made a just giving page, goes straight to the charity so the owner of the page never sees a penny, thought id post incase anyone was interested in making a small donation.
> 
> ...


Legion WOOOO

(i work for em)


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> you was warned


quite sad that two memebers offering to meet up and fight each other....whether it be girl or man.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> quite sad that two memebers offering to meet up and fight each other....whether it be girl or man.


yeah but iyal or whatever his name is took it a bit too far, acted a bit rapey/stalkerish to be honest


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

holtt said:


> http://www.justgiving.com/RIP-Woolwich-Soldier-FacebookPage
> 
> the facebook page that got over 1million likes in a day yesterday has made a just giving page, goes straight to the charity so the owner of the page never sees a penny, thought id post incase anyone was interested in making a small donation.
> 
> ...


Donated and shared- cheers for this.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

edinburgh6982 said:


> yeah but iyal or whatever his name is took it a bit too far, acted a bit rapey/stalkerish to be honest


There'd be a little bit of lyal in all of us...if he could get away with it.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> There'd be a little bit of lyal in all of us...if he could get away with it.


Even balls deep, it'd still only be a little bit - no man with a big dong offers to square up to a girl


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

cub said:


> You can be black and Muslim...


think your referring to 'Buslims', if anyone was wondering what the correct name for those guys was.


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

Ballin said:


>


where is that gif from ? why would anyone do such a thing? I can never understand these things...  ...

I am waiting to see where the sledgehammer lands...

is there a part 2 to this vid?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> quite sad that two memebers offering to meet up and fight each other....whether it be girl or man.


Did I actually say to him that I wanted to meet up and fight him??? Quote where I said I wanted to meet up and fight him go on.....

The weirdo asked me where I lived and I said "like I'd tell you,actually yeah i would, to give you a hiding"

That was based on him saying some pretty rapey things to me earlier. Why do you take everything so literally??

I'll tell you what's sad, you are. Why do you have to say snide remarks all the time, does it make you feel like a big girl?


----------



## holtt (May 16, 2013)

dominimo said:


> where is that gif from ? why would anyone do such a thing? I can never understand these things...  ...
> 
> I am waiting to see where the sledgehammer lands...
> 
> is there a part 2 to this vid?












Sadly it never lands, even to this day it was never found...


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

zak007 said:


> well the guy is clearly mentally ill or has no conscience to go out and do this
> 
> it is a race hate crime, going on from what you have said his homeland must be being destroyed by people so he is taking revenge which he thinks is right that is not and is not what his religion has taught him
> 
> what would be the reason for the old man being attacked? beard.......race hate crime or radical/extremist their as bad as each other


Just to make it clear I'm not saying Islam has told him to do this as such. What I was arguing was that it is likely an act of terrorism and that he has followed a twisted belief of Islam. If we look at what we can see from the video and what has been released by the police, one of the men at least was a Londoner and one of them was a Christian who converted to Islam and one or both of them were known to MI5 as followers of an extremist group. Now, a Londoner's actual home will be London, so it's fair to say in this context that he is probably talking about his "lands" as a Muslim brotherhood, which could be any Muslim country that has British troops in fighting. He mentions the Koran and an eye for an eye so likely does feel that he is seeking revenge. Now, as pretty my most terror groups insist on lone wolf tactics, especially since it's getting very difficult for them to launch large scale attacks, it is quite feasible and almost likely I'd say that, these guys have converted to Islam and then been radicalised about fighting the holy war against the infidels and probably see Mecca as their new homeland. That being said, of course it is perfectly feasible that they are just two fruitcakes that think it's acceptable to do that sort of thing, although I don't think so.

The old man being attacked looks just like a hate crime. The thing is that although technically the EDL attacking a mosque last night could be classed as terrorism. It really isn't because they are retaliating to a suspected terrorist attack and although you could argue that they're also politically motivated I would imagine that the attack was carried out by people who couldn't even spell political, let alone act on it's grounds. Also, as has been mentioned already in this post, most of the EDL don't do what they're doing for political gains. They're doing it because their mates are doing it because they're things that love to "pak* bash". It's pure hatred, and often misplaced!

That other old boy on the information we can see seems to just be a race hate crime, or just a twisted murderer. There's no evidence to suggest there was any motivation at all so could be a terror attack to de-stabilise the muslim - christian etc, balance but is probably likely just a race hate crime or a pointless murder by some lunatic.


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

iyal said:


> Yep rip her back out isnt a common one, Ill change it as didnt think it would be offensive


rip her back out? didn't think it would be offensive?

the guy is banned but I have never heard anyone use this to describe anything other than you know... ripping a person's back out.

it sounds pretty aggressive.

in what part of the world does that saying refer to any act of sex?

just for future reference so I don't offend the ladies when I put on the charm


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

im glad he was banned hes been a nob since he joined here :/


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Did I actually say to him that I wanted to meet up and fight him??? Quote where I said I wanted to meet up and fight him go on.....
> 
> The weirdo asked me where I lived and I said "like I'd tell you,actually yeah i would, to give you a hiding"
> 
> ...


I may be wrong, but the way I read it, I think Munchie was joking when she said that.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

dominimo said:


> I have never heard anyone use this to describe anything other than you know... ripping a person's back out.
> 
> it sounds pretty aggressive.


It use to be used quite a lot, but you've probably never heard of it before because people stopped saying it in about 1995, but then again, Ireland still uses oil for heating purposes instead of gas in most places, specially where im from.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I may be wrong, but the way I read it, I think Munchie was joking when she said that.
> 
> View attachment 122220


You're not that naive surely? How can you say a statement like "quite sad that two members offering to fight each other..... Whether it be girl or man"

Where's the joke in that?

I don't have my knickers in a twist I just don't like to be quoted out of context or have people say opinions on things that I haven't even said. She's already said previously that she "doesn't like me" so why would she then be making a playful joke with me.


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

andysutils said:


> ....
> 
> Think it means he wants to *decorate your boatrace with his population paste*. Obvious much...


definitely stealing this one...

putting it to good use tomorrow evening.

the ladies will swoon for sure..

pure gold.

1. smash your back doors in.

2. rip out your back ( ? still undecided on this one ... may have to save that one for a select few )

3. decorate your boatrace with population paste.

good thing I am keeping notes.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Love2DL said:


> What a load of crap, do you see everything through rose tinted glasses? Don't you know anything about the history of UK and US imperialism? The army first recruited people with the guise that they were fighting the evils of the world. Now it's "your country needs you" patriotic bs. I think it's crazy that these guys are quite blatantly protesting about soldiers invading Muslim countries and yet the UK can't seem to understand it, is this terrorism?
> 
> Do you honestly think that the huge expense (to an all ready bankrupt country) of sending troops abroad is in the name of fighting injustice & oppression?
> 
> ...


Single out Muslims? I'm not sure what you're getting at there but just to clarify this is a thread about a soldier who was killed by at least one Muslim. No need for me to single them out, the two fvcktards involved did that. Unless you're talking about my comment about this debate being about modern conflicts involving Muslims and the West, in which case that was in response to me saying British troops don't intentionally kill civilians (meant as civilians in Iraq and Afghan) and someone bringing up Bloody Sunday.

With regards to your point about the British and US have been the oppressors, I do wonder if you know the actual meaning of that, because in Afghanistan in particular we are certainly not oppressing anyone in Iraq or Afghanistan. In fact the people of Afghanistan have more freedom since we have been there than they did under Taliban rule. And that's not information gathered from media fairy tales, that's information gather from being there and still having colleagues there now. But please explain how you feel oppress people?


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

iyal said:


> In a *polite* was I was saying everyone cant have it all, i.e you got the looks and everyone would want to have sex with you , but you made a bit of a stupid comment so *I was sticking up for you*


massive fail


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> You're not that naive surely? How can you say a statement like "quite sad that two members offering to fight each other..... Whether it be girl or man"
> 
> Where's the joke in that?
> 
> I don't have my knickers in a twist I just don't like to be quoted out of context or have people say opinions on things that I haven't even said. She's already said previously that she "doesn't like me" so why would she then be making a playful joke with me.


Ok, maybe joke is the wrong word and banter is better. Just seemed like banter to me is all. I'm sure she made comment about having banter in one of her previous posts to you, so I just assumed it was more banter. I find that 99% of the posts on this board are exercise/nutrition/steroid advice, or banter. Only Munchie will ever truly know though.

I don't want to fall out with you over it too though. It just makes me cry inside when people argue is all :crying:


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> You obviously haven't ever had your back ripped out! You should be a bit more open minded and try it sometime...look how nice it looks :001_tt2:


yeah... a person would have to be one of those overly sensitive types to not get the analogy.

back ripped out..=.. sweaty nasty ( the good nasty ) sex.


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> I think he was saying he'd like to practice having babies with you, but in a more school yard kind of way!!


I am older than many on here and I have NEVER heard anyone say " rip your back out".

as that is not even "rapey" but more " murdery" and " killy" than anything else.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

dominimo said:


> I am older than many on here and I have NEVER heard anyone say " rip your back out".
> 
> as that is not even "rapey" but more " murdery" and " killy" than anything else.


To be honest neither have I. I was just taking a wild stab in the dark and hoping that he didn't actually want to rip her back off!!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

dominimo said:


> I am older than many on here and I have NEVER heard anyone say " rip your back out".
> 
> as that is not even "rapey" but more " murdery" and " killy" than anything else.


You've really never heard of that as a sex act?

Bet you haven't even heard the common 'I want to rip your leg off and spank you with it', such sexy images


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

@The L Man try I'd smash ya axe in as your next chat up line and report back.

We could be onto something here guys!!


----------



## Reddo (Feb 3, 2013)

R.I.P Lee Rigby, another life cut short


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

This is interesting...

https://scriptonitedaily.wordpress.com/2013/05/23/woolwich-terror-we-must-resist-having-our-enemies-constructed-for-us/


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Noxchi said:


> Please stop to lying . You let it all together the killing of muslim people in Bosnia , all europe . you have made a meeting in London and everyone said we cant interfere in it , you said to be resolved through diplomatic ways while people are being killed .
> 
> This is the last message I wrote for this thread .


Clearly your judgement is clouded by your beliefs.Perhaps a discussion with Mikep would convince you, or you can always use the internet.OUR TROOPS saved many Muslim lives , in Bosnia.Where do you think the term "Ethnic Cleansing"originated? Im pretty sure it was during that war.Muslims were being slaughtered, OUR troops as part of the UN defended them.

I dont know what meeting you refer too.However, if your use youtobe you can see Muslims carrying banners, which state "Police burn in hell" Perhaps it might be prudent to view these people, and confront them directly, not just shoot me, the messenger.

Lastly, thanks for the neg, youll be around on this board a long time.Thats sarcasm, if you didnt guess.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Just to make it clear I'm not saying Islam has told him to do this as such. What I was arguing was that it is likely an act of terrorism and that he has followed a twisted belief of Islam. If we look at what we can see from the video and what has been released by the police, one of the men at least was a Londoner and one of them was a Christian who converted to Islam and one or both of them were known to MI5 as followers of an extremist group. Now, a Londoner's actual home will be London, so it's fair to say in this context that he is probably talking about his "lands" as a Muslim brotherhood, which could be any Muslim country that has British troops in fighting. He mentions the Koran and an eye for an eye so likely does feel that he is seeking revenge. Now, as pretty my most terror groups insist on lone wolf tactics, especially since it's getting very difficult for them to launch large scale attacks, it is quite feasible and almost likely I'd say that, these guys have converted to Islam and then been radicalised about fighting the holy war against the infidels and probably see Mecca as their new homeland. That being said, of course it is perfectly feasible that they are just two fruitcakes that think it's acceptable to do that sort of thing, although I don't think so.
> 
> The old man being attacked looks just like a hate crime. The thing is that although technically the EDL attacking a mosque last night could be classed as terrorism. It really isn't because they are retaliating to a suspected terrorist attack and although you could argue that they're also politically motivated I would imagine that the attack was carried out by people who couldn't even spell political, let alone act on it's grounds. Also, as has been mentioned already in this post, most of the EDL don't do what they're doing for political gains. They're doing it because their mates are doing it because they're things that love to "pak* bash". It's pure hatred, and often misplaced!
> 
> That other old boy on the information we can see seems to just be a race hate crime, or just a twisted murderer. There's no evidence to suggest there was any motivation at all so could be a terror attack to de-stabilise the muslim - christian etc, balance but is probably likely just a race hate crime or a pointless murder by some lunatic.


here come the CTS :






it is funny though how you can kill someone and then go over and gives a man a interview?

theres no before how he got videos so the guy records him after he speaks looks quite rehears ed

on top of that the guy stuck around to give a video?

a look forward to your answer


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Any more ass pics? I'll come back later


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Reddo said:


> R.I.P Lee Rigby, another life cut short


25 years old and married in 2007 so may even have a child/children now.

So so sad


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> With regards to your point about the British and US have been the oppressors, I do wonder if you know the actual meaning of that, because in Afghanistan in particular we are certainly not oppressing anyone in Iraq or Afghanistan. In fact the people of Afghanistan have more freedom since we have been there than they did under Taliban rule. And that's not information gathered from media fairy tales, that's information gather from being there and still having colleagues there now. But please explain how you feel oppress people?


If your suggesting that the Afghan people are better off now than they were before NATO invaded then I don't think its as simple as that. Maybe your not aware of what the situation in Afghanistan was like before the Taliban took over? There was a raging civil war in which different warring factions reduced the already war torn country into a total hellhole.The Taliban were actually welcomed into power in the mid nineties, because in comparison to the war lords they were seen as the good guys who restored some form of law,order and security.

What NATO effectively did when they intervened was they handed power back to the war lords i.e the northern alliance who are made up mainly of ethnic Tajik's and Uzbek's and they imposed these people over the mainly southern Pashtuns.

Please watch this documentary,

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/vice-news/this-is-what-winning-looks-like-part-1


----------



## Reddo (Feb 3, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> 25 years old and married in 2007 so may even have a child/children now.
> 
> So so sad


He leaves behind a 2 year old, heartbreaking :no:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> 25 years old and married in 2007 so may even have a child/children now.
> 
> So so sad


Yes he had a 2 year old boy :sad:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Extremist politics and religion - people turn to them to save them from the injustices caused by different extremist politics and religion.

The often ironic idiocy of the human sense of justice. :death:


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Clearly your judgement is clouded by your beliefs.Perhaps a discussion with Mikep would convince you, or you can always use the internet.OUR TROOPS saved many Muslim lives , in Bosnia.Where do you think the term "Ethnic Cleansing"originated? Im pretty sure it was during that war.Muslims were being slaughtered, OUR troops as part of the UN defended them.
> 
> I dont know what meeting you refer too.However, if your use youtobe you can see Muslims carrying banners, which state "Police burn in hell" Perhaps it might be prudent to view these people, and confront them directly, not just shoot me, the messenger.
> 
> Lastly, thanks for the neg, youll be around on this board a long time.Thats sarcasm, if you didnt guess.


Its widely accepted and acknowledged that the U.N failed to stop the slaughter of Bosnian Muslims during the conflict in the Balkans.

http://www.nytimes.com/1999/11/16/world/un-details-its-failure-to-stop-95-bosnia-massacre.html


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yes he had a 2 year old boy :sad:


Im sure he will grow up with a fondness for our wonderful multicultural society.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Clearly your judgement is clouded by your beliefs.Perhaps a discussion with Mikep would convince you, or you can always use the internet.OUR TROOPS saved many Muslim lives , in Bosnia.Where do you think the term "Ethnic Cleansing"originated? Im pretty sure it was during that war.Muslims were being slaughtered, OUR troops as part of the UN defended them.
> 
> I dont know what meeting you refer too.However, if your use youtobe you can see Muslims carrying banners, which state "Police burn in hell" Perhaps it might be prudent to view these people, and confront them directly, not just shoot me, the messenger.
> 
> Lastly, thanks for the neg, youll be around on this board a long time.Thats sarcasm, if you didnt guess.


I saw that on that stacey dooley documentary


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

12 gauge said:


> Its widely accepted and acknowledged that the U.N failed to stop the slaughter of Bosnian Muslims during the conflict in the Balkans.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/1999/11/16/world/un-details-its-failure-to-stop-95-bosnia-massacre.html


Ok then, ive read this, and its all our fault ok. Not one of our troops did Fu.ck all to help.Basically our troops are about as useful as a chocolate fireguard.You happy now?


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

ASOC5 said:


> he wasn't referred to as a christian extremist as he didnt do it in the name of christian extremism it was in the name of his own extremist views therefor nothing to do with christianity


They did it in their own extremist views, nothing to do with Islam.

No human can speak of a religion. Your actions can only speak for yourself, these are not Islam.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

zak007 said:


> here come the CTS :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, why would a random person with a camera phone cut the video to cut out the woman walking past :confused1:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

zak007 said:


> here come the CTS :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I literally want to bang my against a table!

Firstly, there is video of that lady walking past the camera so his point about that is irrelevant and wrong.

The blood aspect. As far as I know they didn't actually cut his head off, they just tried. Now, I have, unfortunately, been witness to many severe trauma cases to the human body, mainly gunshot wounds and fragmentation wounds but have also attended beheadings and executions in Iraq (after they've happened obviously). There isn't always a lot of blood, especially in terms of stabbing injuries. We don't know at what point the guy died. He may have died from the impact of the car so them stabbing a dead body multiple times wouldn't create a lot of blood leakage as the heart isn't pumping. As for him saying there's no blood sprayed over the attacker at all, well, he's obviously seen too many manga cartoons or watched Kill Bill too many times, because that squirting isn't a given. It doesn't always happen, and a lot of the time, in cases of messy cuts, the squirt is obscured by other tissue such as bits of bone or muscle/skin tissue. Also he keeps going on about the white shirt, but you can only see a tiny part of it!!

He talks about passers by checking him and mentions his head has been taken off but, that's not confirmed. (I think that may have come from one witness saying "I think they cut his head off" and the old Chinese whispers that always happens at things like this kicking in).

He talks about them being dead to hide the conspiracy because they have no-one to bring into custody, but they aren't dead, so that throws that theory out of the water!

He also mentions the cuts in the video, but these are just cuts made by ITV to make the video more presentable, which would also explain why the police shooting him would have been cut out, if it was filmed.

As for the hanging around, well if they are true Jihadists and they believe they are doing gods work like they purport to be then they would have no problem waiting for the police to turn up so they can become martyrs for their cause receive all their allocated virgins etc, etc.

And I turned it off after 10 mins because it's just so ridiculous what he's suggesting. He even goes so far as to say that "1000% they wouldn't film the woman walking past because it's just too ridiculous. they obviously cut it and restarted then sliced the two clips together". which has proven to be false as there is video showing the woman walking past, they just cut that bit out for ITV. He's obviously watched the clip on the news and jumped to conclusions, but to me, seems a little silly!!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Interesting, why would a random person with a camera phone cut the video to cut out the woman walking past :confused1:


They didn't. It was ITV when editing the video to air it! the full video is on Liveleak.com


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> I literally want to bang my against a table!
> 
> Firstly, there is video of that lady walking past the camera so his point about that is irrelevant and wrong.
> 
> ...


a like your answers their really good

but imo it still holds suspicion would you interview a guy who has just hacked someone to death carrying a meat clever and another knife?

the way he was interviewed was like a news report

a woman would normally fear for her kids (mothers instinct) and not walk past in case the attacker then attacked her

their are always flaws in videos and imo the part cut out does bear the question why, you say it makes it more presentable but i dont agree with that

if they were true "jihadsts" and what not they would be shouting about it a lot more and banging on about how their doing x y z which they have in a way but they didnt mention anything about jijad a like how you use that as if they are


----------



## ladcrooks (May 15, 2013)

Its true in what he said about what we are doing UK, USA etc. But that poor soldier is only a pawn. Why on earth are we interfering in other countries politics? Let them live in the dark ages. USA and the UK etc cannot change the whole world. And most of our butting in has been over oil.

And now we have to be politically correct for the minority, which maybe soon the majority - Shira Law, that scares me!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

ladcrooks said:


> Its true in what he said about what we are doing UK, USA etc. But that poor soldier is only a pawn. Why on earth are we interfering in other countries politics? Let them live in the dark ages. USA and the UK etc cannot change the whole world. And most of our butting in has been over oil.
> 
> And now we have to be politically correct for the minority, which maybe soon the majority - Shira Law, that scares me!


yea allens shira law is very scary


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

zak007 said:


> a like your answers their really good
> 
> but imo it still holds suspicion would you interview a guy who has just hacked someone to death carrying a meat clever and another knife?
> 
> ...


It wasn't a reporter doing the interview it was a random person/civilian on the street and to be honest if I'd just seen some dudes hack to death another human being infront of my eyes then approached me with weapons still in his blood covered hands and asked me to film him, out of fear for my own life I would do as he asked.

Ffs theres a time and a place for conspiracy theories, this isn't one.

A 25 year old father has died in a horrific way. Have some respect.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Ok then, ive read this, and its all our fault ok. Not one of our troops did Fu.ck all to help.Basically our troops are about as useful as a chocolate fireguard.You happy now?


If all you can do is respond in a sarcastic and immature way, then I see little point in discussing with you.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

12 gauge said:


> If your suggesting that the Afghan people are better off now than they were before NATO invaded then I don't think its as simple as that. Maybe your not aware of what the situation in Afghanistan was like before the Taliban took over? There was a raging civil war in which different warring factions reduced the already war torn country into a total hellhole.The Taliban were actually welcomed into power in the mid nineties, because in comparison to the war lords they were seen as the good guys who restored some form of law,order and security.
> 
> What NATO effectively did when they intervened was they handed power back to the war lords i.e the northern alliance who are made up mainly of ethnic Tajik's and Uzbek's and they imposed these people over the mainly southern Pashtuns.
> 
> ...


Before the Taliban took over the Russians were doing there thing? The Taliban may have been initially accepted and welcomed, however they soon became very hated and became exactly what they were fighting against with the Russians. I've said this so many times on here now that it gets boring repeating it but the Taliban, although their initial ideals may have been good, created one of the most oppressive and strictest forms Sharia law seen to date. Look at what they did Mazar-I-Sharif, some call that an attempt at ethnic cleansing! I went and asked a friend a few weeks back after this came up then if he thought that local Afghans wanted the Taliban in power (he's just come back from Afghan and was out there as part of a local relations team). His exact response was "are you p!ssed?" (obviously he knows I'e already served).

I've also seen that documentary and while it is true there is major problems with corruption within the police and army, there is no ethnic cleansing or any of the other atrocities going on that the Taliban enforced. I have actually met Ben as well, in 2007. He's a nice guy.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

ladcrooks said:


> .
> 
> And now we have to be politically correct for the minority, which maybe soon the majority !


Im not sure who said we have to be PC but if any of you whiteys want to invite me round yours for fried chicken please feel free, i wont take offence like tiger woods did, he aint black anyways the choc ice..



beefdinner said:


> Ffs theres a time and a place for conspiracy theories, this isn't one.
> 
> A 25 year old father has died in a horrific way. Have some respect.


Not having a dig but do you think its also the time and place to start touting your backside pics :laugh:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Im not sure who said we have to be PC but if any of you whiteys want to invite me round yours for fried chicken please feel free, i wont take offence like tiger woods did, he aint black anyways the choc ice..
> 
> Not having a dig but do you think its also the time and place to start touting your backside pics :laugh:


I thought he was more of a snowflake or am I getting mixed up?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Kimball said:


> I thought he was more of a snowflake or am I getting mixed up?


I've been meaning to ask you has he ever frequented your wild parties? I've heard about him and his addictions :whistling:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

zak007 said:


> a like your answers their really good
> 
> but imo it still holds suspicion would you interview a guy who has just hacked someone to death carrying a meat clever and another knife?
> 
> ...


Why don't you go to liveleak and watch the full uncut version of the film?! Why would they cut it to hide the conspiracy and then release the unedited version the same day! That makes less sense!!!

If you honestly think this is a cover up then crack on. But I'm out of this as I don't have the patience to try and argue with anyone about this video.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> It wasn't a reporter doing the interview it was a random person/civilian on the street and to be honest if I'd just seen some dudes hack to death another human being infront of my eyes then approached me with weapons still in his blood covered hands and asked me to film him, out of fear for my own life I would do as he asked.
> 
> Ffs theres a time and a place for conspiracy theories, this isn't one.
> 
> A 25 year old father has died in a horrific way. Have some respect.


pot..kettle..ass shown in thread about dead soldier..hissy fits agaisnt another member..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

FTR l actually DO want them to survive, l want them to go to trial and get locked up, then have the sh*t kicked out of them daily...


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Im not sure who said we have to be PC but if any of you whiteys want to invite me round yours for fried chicken please feel free, i wont take offence like tiger woods did, he aint black anyways the choc ice..
> 
> Not having a dig but do you think its also the time and place to start touting your backside pics :laugh:


when the fcuk have you ever been to a whiteys house where they served fried chicken, i dont mean them frozen things you put in the oven or a bag


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> FTR l actually DO want them to survive, l want them to go to trial and get locked up, then have the sh*t kicked out of them daily...


Our backwards country will have them under 24/7 protection mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> Our backwards country will have them under 24/7 protection mate


I cant see it somehow mate...


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> FTR l actually DO want them to survive, l want them to go to trial and get locked up, then have the sh*t kicked out of them daily...


seriously off topic but i cant find your thread, i went to the slaughter house in bolton yesterday got some chicken after a job i did there, no breast is less then 450grams couple off 500grams, didnt get to ask him why tho, but will be going back next week so will ask


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I've been meaning to ask you has he ever frequented your wild parties? I've heard about him and his addictions :whistling:


Sadly not, I've long been an admirer of his wife and girlfriends as well.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

zack amin said:


> pot..kettle..ass shown in thread about dead soldier..hissy fits agaisnt another member..


It was when the topic had gone way off thread and was basically pages of people having a dig at me. I wouldn't bang whip my ass out in the middle of an important discussion or condolence messages. For your information they were not "hissy fits" I was responding to what she was saying to me.

Look I dont start fights ok but I'm more than capable of finishing them.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Milky said:


> I cant see it somehow mate...


They'll be protected by other Muslims inside mate, hard to believe but in prisons there the biggest and most dangerous gang around these days.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> It was when the topic had gone way off thread and was basically pages of people having a dig at me. I wouldn't bang whip my ass out in the middle of an important discussion or condolence messages. For your information they were not "hissy fits" I was responding to what she was saying to me.
> 
> Look I dont start fights ok but I'm more than capable of finishing them.


did you just threaten me:crying:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

mikemull said:


> They'll be protected by other Muslims inside mate, hard to believe but in prisons there the biggest and most dangerous gang around these days.


Yeah unfortunately that's the truth.

All we can hope is that it all goes quiet and they end up in a concentration camp but I doubt it..


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Send em to a military prison.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

beefdinner said:


> It was when the topic had gone way off thread and was basically pages of people having a dig at me. I wouldn't bang whip my ass out in the middle of an important discussion or condolence messages. For your information they were not "hissy fits" I was responding to what she was saying to me.
> 
> Look I dont start fights ok but I'm more than capable of finishing them.


Don't let it get to you as it seems lately a lot of smart ass comments are going about the forum from certain members just to stir up a keyboard childish fight


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

zack amin said:


> did you just threaten me:crying:


No. I'm just saying if someone's gonna have a go at me then I'm obviously going to give my response. Just like you have.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

mikemull said:


> They'll be protected by other Muslims inside mate, hard to believe but in prisons there the biggest and most dangerous gang around these days.


Maybe in the US but I know a few people that have been to prison here and none of them have ever said that :/


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

If people don't like certain things in the UK and are into the extremism which is often more common in their countries of origin then why don't they return there to fight?

Why do they move here to a country which is the opposite of what they desire, if they feel that passionate about taking on the soldiers then why not in combat abroad.

Like why move from a country that practices Sharia Law to a country like the UK that doesn't if you prefer Sharia Law.

It was pointed out by a muslim who is against extremism that the guy quoted the bible which no proper muslim would do, he quoted "and eye for an eye" it was pointed out that a real muslim would make a literal statement and not quote, especially not from the bible.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

51 pages...damn


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> No. I'm just saying if someone's gonna have a go at me then I'm obviously going to give my response. Just like you have.


im scared, please stop with all your harrasment and aggresive typing its worrying me and could consent as tinternet bullying


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Prime Minister Julia Gillard - Australia
> 
> Muslims who want to live under Islamic Sharia law were told on Wednesday to get out of Australia, as the government targeted radicals in a bid to head off potential terror attacks.
> 
> ...


And she is spot on !!!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Don't let it get to you as it seems lately a lot of smart ass comments are going about the forum from certain members just to stir up a keyboard childish fight


Does it honestly come across that I'm being a pr**k? I'll shut up if I am.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Sub-Zero said:


> 51 pages...damn


I know! I'm fvcking gob-smacked that it hasn't transcended into the usual racist Muslim bashing that normally happens causing the thread to be locked! I think everyone should pat themselves on the back!!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> Does it honestly come across that I'm being a pr**k? I'll shut up if I am.


I would say that you were coming off a little too sensitive, rather than as just a pr**k.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> I know! I'm fvcking gob-smacked that it hasn't transcended into the usual racist Muslim bashing that normally happens causing the thread to be locked! I think everyone should pat themselves on the back!!


Yeah I thought It would have been locked by now...lol

Need to catch up on 20+ pages :sad:


----------



## binghooper23 (Dec 18, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> Must hold my tongue must hold my tongue. Hate hearing about stuff like this. It says they were black men but were they black or Muslim? Can't see a black person doing this and shouting all boll0x about Allan or whoever it is they worship.


The problem is. Any nutter can convert to Muslim, weather they sound like dizzy rascal or not :laugh:

But I know what you mean it's weird


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

beefdinner said:


> Does it honestly come across that I'm being a pr**k? I'll shut up if I am.


,,

No absolutely not,,its just unfortunate some guys on here have no respect for anyone never mind women.

I don't let it get to me as I no in general i try to contribute to the forum in a positive way just like yourself and most on here


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> And she is spot on !!!


Is she? Even though nothing of the sort came out of her mouth?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> And she is spot on !!!


Even though its yet another completely fake Facebook speech/story?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Is she? Even though nothing of the sort came out of her mouth?


I couldn't be ar*ed going back thro it but your bang on, was a big hoax.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Is she? Even though nothing of the sort came out of her mouth?


Elaborate please


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> I couldn't be ar*ed going back thro it but your bang on, was a big hoax.


Oh I see...so if it was a hoax in that case she wasn't spot on.....but...I think the words are...


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Well that all sounds nice. stop beating around the p.c thesee people r wrong . to say its nothing is bollocks. what ****es me ofg is that people want to act retailiate but then u get the same bollocks if we do some thing we will be prosecuted!! They said an eye for an eye. but yet if we look or speak out we r the ones to face the courts.. this will never stop. we are just.lambs. y doesnt the government stand up and put in to place real poloices . we r not racist we just deserve to be anything other than second place people. serve us and not live in fear of being scared of upseting these fanatics thats r causion grief for those they harm


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

klint37 said:


> Well that all sounds nice. stop beating around the p.c thesee people r wrong . to say its nothing is bollocks. what ****es me ofg is that people want to act retailiate but then u get the same bollocks if we do some thing we will be prosecuted!! They said an eye for an eye. but yet if we look or speak out we r the ones to face the courts.. this will never stop. we are just.lambs. y doesnt the government stand up and put in to place real poloices . we r not racist we just deserve to be anything other than second place people. serve us and not live in fear of being scared of upseting these fanatics thats r causion grief for those they harm


Mate, did you miss the part where they were shot?


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

These two subhumans shouldn't even be in this country and if it wasn't for this open door immigration policy they wouldn't be..


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

StillTraining said:


> Mate, did you miss the part where they were shot?


And the part where it said they were known to MI5 so basically our intelligence knew they were extremists, but just extremists that hadn't done anything... Yet. This country is bound by human rights laws the same as they can't deport all these hate clerics that are costing millions a year to keep in prison.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

klint37 said:


> Well that all sounds nice. stop beating around the p.c thesee people r wrong . to say its nothing is bollocks. what ****es me ofg is that people want to act retailiate but then u get the same bollocks if we do some thing we will be prosecuted!! They said an eye for an eye. but yet if we look or speak out we r the ones to face the courts.. this will never stop. we are just.lambs. y doesnt the government stand up and put in to place real poloices . we r not racist we just deserve to be anything other than second place people. serve us and not live in fear of being scared of upseting these fanatics thats r causion grief for those they harm


Your posts is full of what id expect to see on a reactionary facebook status, you imply that the perpetrators wont be prosecuted or "face the courts" for their actions..come on man you seriously cant believe that


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

rob211080 said:


> These two subhumans shouldn't even be in this country and if it wasn't for this open door immigration policy they wouldn't be..


How did you come to that conclusion ??


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Is she? Even though nothing of the sort came out of her mouth?


Didn't the uk years ago send all our murderers over to Australia so technically they are all descendants of nasty people? The same as I get one random ginger pube even though I have natural black hair just to remind me that I am a descendant of a Viking?

*Disclaimer* I'm gonna add to my posts now that sometimes I may say things in jest and that you are not to take my words as my actual views and thoughts.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

rob211080 said:


> These two subhumans shouldn't even be in this country and if it wasn't for this open door immigration policy they wouldn't be..


Lol they were born here mate! And if England didn't colonise and steal from their countries of origin they wouldn't be here at all! My self included seeing as my parents are born and bred West Indians


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

guys were just going around in circles now, people making same points over over again

instead of getting our knickers in twist & pointing fingers at others

we should all unite & show these extremists regardless of their race/religion/believes that they wont be tolerated & have no place in this country,as all their doing is driving communties apart we dont need this **** in the 21st century, theres good in bad in very race as ive said before you cant tar everyone with the same brush or hold majority of law abiding communites reponsible for evil atrocities inflicted by sick

indivisuals etc

once again rip to the poor victim who didnt deserve this.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

BigTrev said:


> Don't let it get to you as it seems lately a lot of smart ass comments are going about the forum from certain members just to stir up a keyboard childish fight


uriel was right, you are a smarmy [email protected]


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

kingdale said:


> uriel was right, you are a smarmy [email protected]


The forum was right you do look like feck all squared and being on aas


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

BigTrev said:


> The forum was right you do look like feck all squared and being on aas


coming from you that is pretty funny


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

kingdale said:


> coming from you that is pretty funny


Yeah look at my build then look at yours,,,try getting proper aas instead of that bunk crap you are getting


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Your posts is full of what id expect to see on a reactionary facebook status, you imply that the perpetrators wont be prosecuted or "face the courts" for their actions..come on man you seriously cant believe that


Reactioniary no my view is just we r not allowed to voice our distast we r not allowed to react to this horrific act. if u wish to side with these people than according to this land its ur right to do so. my point is this We arent allowed to do anything. Do we drop to their level No. but the administration needs to take a damp good look at their main issues. we have been taxed enough for the defence of this sort of action. my brotherinlaw was part of this armed respounce until till it was reduced a few years back. but yet as a country we still keep fighting overseas in this name. . but like i said side where u wish.


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

ryda said:


> Lol they were born here mate! And if England didn't colonise and steal from their countries of origin they wouldn't be here at all! My self included seeing as my parents are born and bred West Indians


The west indies was a spanish colony origionally.


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Your posts is full of what id expect to see on a reactionary facebook status, you imply that the perpetrators wont be prosecuted or "face the courts" for their actions..come on man you seriously cant believe that


Reactioniary no my view is just we r not allowed to voice our distast we r not allowed to react to this horrific act. if u wish to side with these people than according to this land its ur right to do so. my point is this We arent allowed to do anything. Do we drop to their level No. but the administration needs to take a damp good look at their main issues. we have been taxed enough for the defence of this sort of action. my brotherinlaw was part of this armed respounce until till it was reduced a few years back. but yet as a country we still keep fighting overseas in this name. . but like i said side where u wish.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

BigTrev said:


> Yeah look at my build then look at yours,,,try getting proper aas instead of that bunk crap you are getting


17.5 stone at 5'10" carrying plenty of fat but I am far from small or weak.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Closed, read enough sh*t and bitching on here to last me a lifetime.

Some of you need to grow the fu*k up and get a grip...


----------

